# Oggi faccio outing



## Fantastica (25 Aprile 2014)

Ciao a tutti e tutte.
Frequento questo forum da più di un anno, ma non sapete quasi nulla di me.

Oggi è un giorno importante, è il 25 aprile. Nel 2000 fu il giorno della _mia _liberazione. Dopo tante resistenze a un amore vero, finalmente, con grandi dubbi, con tante perplessità, con mille ritrosie, cedevo.

_Cedere_: questo è stato per me incontrare l'amore. Smettere di manipolare, smettere di sedurre, smettere di controllare, smettere di cercare di prevedere prima ciò che sarebbe potuto succedere dopo... lasciarsi andare, _lasciarsi amare_.

Quando salii sul treno che mi avrebbe condotto da lui, che ancora non avevo nemmeno visto in fotografia e col quale avevo scoperto una sintonia mostruosa solo discutendo su un forum di cinema e parlandogli al telefono, cosa che scatenava un'eccitazione immensa di per sé, _da soli dieci giorni_, mi sentivo ancora la stessa di prima: un'avventuriera, una collezionista di amori lunghi nel tempo, ma sempre traditi (attenzione! Immediatamente CHIUSI, mai tenute in piedi due storie in contemporanea, eh) per qualche nuova avventura intravista dietro l'angolo. Una libertina filosofa, una bambinetta cresciuta un po' viziata, un'intellettuale brillante e diffidente, una cucciolona anche, piena di bisogno d'amore e pronta a negare di averne bisogno in vista di qualche desiderio da soddisfare che stava lì dietro l'angolo.

Vederlo fu uno schock. Era un uomo, non i ragazzi con cui mi ero sempre accompagnata. Era bello, ma non era il mio tipo. Lo trovai poco seducente. Ma dopo un buon pranzo e una visita a una mostra su Jules Verne, era inevitabile finirci a letto in albergo. Non mi piacque. Ricordo che finsi una tenerezza che non provavo. Una parte di me voleva convincersi, un'altra voleva fuggire a gambe levate...

Non gli dissi mai di quella che voleva fuggire. Mai. 
Ma quando risalii sul treno che mi avrebbe riportata a casa, decisi che avrei troncato. 

Una settimana dopo, per il primo maggio, eravamo invece in Liguria, di nuovo insieme. E non ci siamo più lasciati.
Misi a tacere la conquistatrice, la manipolatrice, la seduttrice, l'intellettuale, la bambina viziata; e lasciai emergere l'avventuriera estrema: mi giocai tutto, _mi affidai_.
Per tantissimi e meravigliosi anni ci siamo amati in un modo che ci faceva dire qualche volta che eravamo le sole due tessere combacianti dell'immenso puzzle che sono le relazioni umane. 

Ho amato solo lui, sono stata amata solo da lui. E' la sola persona che mi ha vista. E che mi vede...

Però. Però il destino è beffardo. Si è ammalato, è diventato impotente, in modo irreversibile. E non riesce a farsene una ragione. Non riesce ad accettare che io l'ami ancora, seppure di un amore necessariamente diverso. I primi tempi dopo la triste constatazione -peraltro prevista, ma lui non ci credeva e non ci ha creduto per molto tempo- mi ha allontanata. Io ho resistito con lo stargli vicina. Ma ne ho sofferto, anche se tendo a non ascoltare la sofferenza, a non mollare, non mollare mai. Ne ho sofferto non perché mi mancasse il sesso con lui, ma mi mancava la tenerezza, l'affetto, la carezza, il bacio, che non voleva darmi più...

Resta che dopo mesi di questa sua incapacità di chiedere aiuto, anche a me, di chiusura, di freddezza, di "tu non puoi capire...", si è presentata un'occasione _particolare_ e ... ho ceduto...

E questa è stata la vera mazzata per me, quella più grave, quella che mi sono inferta io, rovinando per sempre questo capolavoro di amore... Non mi perdono dal punto di vista ideale. Però mi tocca accettare che è successo e quindi da qualche parte bisogna farsi delle domande. Aggiungo che sul piano reale, se così si può dire, non mi pento per niente, altrimenti che facile sarebbe, nemmeno sarei qui sopra a leggere da un pezzo...

Oggi voglio fare il punto qui, con voi, che un po' mi avete conosciuta e forse non mi farete a pezzi.

Il punto è che oggi gli ho scritto questo:

_14 anni fa, con tante perplessità e insieme tanto entusiasmo, indossando una giacchetta bianca che mi piaceva tanto e con in mano un fumetto di Dylan Dog, mi recavo ad attenderti a Parma salendo sul treno dei desideri, che però non andava all’incontrario.
Sono iniziati lì gli anni più belli della mia vita. Ho conosciuto l’amore per la prima volta e non l’ho più lasciato.
Io ti amo ancora. Sei tu, sempre tu, e sarai sempre tu, la sola persona che davvero io amo.

Auguri amore mio grande.
Ti aspetto._

E lui mi ha risposto questo, per la prima volta dopo due anni:

_Grazie per le tue parole, che mi hanno commosso. Quel 25 aprile di 14 anni fa resta impresso nel mio cuore. Ti portai l’autobiografia di Bunuel e il libro di uno psicanalista-motociclista perché pensavo che potessero aiutarti a capire meglio un riccio pieno di pudore in fatto di emozioni e sentimenti.
Non lascerò che tu mi aspetti ancora a lungo, mi sembrerebbe una crudeltà.
A presto._

Ora. Tutto è sincero, autentico, puro. I miei sentimenti, i suoi.
Ma io ho dovuto constatare sulla mia pelle che non sono stata capace di una fedeltà senza macchia. E anche ho dovuto constatare sulla mia pelle che se anche per un miracolo -che non accadrà- lui potesse tornare ad amarmi dell'amore che ci è stato negato dal destino -un destino giusto? io credo che vi sia una saggezza nelle cose che _capitano_- io non lo desidererei più. Andando a ritroso negli anni, mi sono accorta a posteriori che già nel 2008-2009 non avevo più così tanta voglia del sesso con lui. Eppure vi giuro che se penso ad "amore", per me amore è quello che c'è ancora adesso tra noi. Mi sbaglio? E' un'affettuosa amicizia? E' un rapporto genitoriale mascherato da amore erotico da sempre (è molto grande la nostra differenza di età e io sono orfana di padre da quando avevo 10 anni)? E' diventato oggi un rapporto genitoriale-filiale? 
Come è possibile gestire un rapporto che io chiamo d'amore senza mezzi termini, che resta però monco di sessualità per complicità esplicita da parte sua e implicita da parte mia? Come è possibile un'esclusività se non c'è eros? Come posso essere all'altezza di una relazione così impraticabile? Avrebbe mai senso che io gli dicessi dell'altro? Che razza di situazione assurda è? 
Sì, lapidatemi pure: questa volta è la prima volta che mi tengo due relazioni in contemporanea, entrambe imperfette e piene di problemi, eppure vive. Ma se davvero lui tornasse a breve, secondo voi...? Che fareste voi nei miei panni, se vi riesce...?

Grazie. Mi è costato molto parlare a tutti.


----------



## @lex (25 Aprile 2014)

L‘impotenza assoluta non esiste a meno di una evirazione totale.


----------



## Caciottina (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti e tutte.
> Frequento questo forum da più di un anno, ma non sapete quasi nulla di me.
> 
> Oggi è un giorno importante, è il 25 aprile. Nel 2000 fu il giorno della _mia _liberazione. Dopo tante resistenze a un amore vero, finalmente, con grandi dubbi, con tante perplessità, con mille ritrosie, cedevo.
> ...


e' il tuo amore, la tua persona, non mollare mai e poi mai. te lo dice una lottatrice d amore, i miei non sono 14 anni, sono solo 6....ma lotta lotta lotta.....finche puoi.....e sara' l amore che provi per lui a rinnovare l energia nel provare provare e provare.
Lui e' onesto. il suo modo, lo capisco...
coincidenza ieri sera parlavo con quelo proprio di questo. mi ha dettoi: se dovessi diventare impotente non t azzardare a rimanere con me, se non te ne vai tu me ne vado io.....se mai dovessi diventare impotente TU NON DEVI STARE CON ME. PUNTO.
e' un gesto d amore. l hai riconosciuto vero? per questo posso solo dirti non mollare, perche l amore cosi, uno ce ne e' nella vita. e se l hai trovato non lo devi lasciare andare mai.
fai come sai fare tu, ascoltala la sofferenza, ma non cedere ad essa.
sarebbe troppo facile anche questo.
lo scrivevo ieri a feather.....immagino che le cose piu belel che ti da lui non hanno nulla a che vedere col sesso....
amore e sesso non vanno di pari passo.
magari non puoi farci sesso. puoi farci l amore. e l amore per me, fare l amore per me e' anche solo una carezza sul viso, una coccola, un abbraccio che ti dice piu di 1000 parole.
NON MOLLARE. E NON FARTI MOLLARE.

un abbraccio grande


----------



## Fantastica (25 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> L‘impotenza assoluta non esiste a meno di una evirazione totale.


Questa mi giunge nuovissima. Magari. Per lui, dico. In ogni caso non ne vorrebbe mai parlare.


----------



## Fantastica (25 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e' il tuo amore, la tua persona, non mollare mai e poi mai. te lo dice una lottatrice d amore, i miei non sono 14 anni, sono solo 6....ma lotta lotta lotta.....finche puoi.....e sara' l amore che provi per lui a rinnovare l energia nel provare provare e provare.
> Lui e' onesto. il suo modo, lo capisco...
> coincidenza ieri sera parlavo con quelo proprio di questo. mi ha dettoi: se dovessi diventare impotente non t azzardare a rimanere con me, se non te ne vai tu me ne vado io.....se mai dovessi diventare impotente TU NON DEVI STARE CON ME. PUNTO.
> e' un gesto d amore. l hai riconosciuto vero? per questo posso solo dirti non mollare, perche l amore cosi, uno ce ne e' nella vita. e se l hai trovato non lo devi lasciare andare mai.
> ...


Grazie, veramente. Mi hai fatto piangere...


----------



## MK (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> questa volta è la prima volta che mi tengo due relazioni in contemporanea, entrambe imperfette e piene di problemi, eppure vive. Ma se davvero lui tornasse a breve, secondo voi...? Che fareste voi nei miei panni, se vi riesce...?
> 
> Grazie. Mi è costato molto parlare a tutti.


Due relazioni in contemporanea. Ma parli solo con uno di amore. L'altro è un surrogato di qualcosa che giustamente ti manca, ma sempre di surrogato si tratta. Io dubbi non ne avrei. Però sei giovane però non sei ancora madre (lo so che non ti interessa ma, mai dire mai) però...


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Aprile 2014)

...ma lo psicanalista-motociclista è Pirsig?  (vabbeh, non c'entra molto col tuo 3D, scusami )


----------



## Caciottina (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Grazie, veramente. Mi hai fatto piangere...


non piangere. 
tu mi hai sempre dato l impressione di una donna fortissima. ovviamente posso dirlo solo leggendoti.
lui non lo conosco, ma posso solo immaginare cosa voglia dire per un uomo.
ed e' li che nulla puoi aiutare se non l amore. e' il tempo che passate insieme, le cose che vi dite, i progetti che avete, i suoi occhi nei tuoi, il calore del suo corpo, le promesse di sempre...
e' invidiabile, e' quello che tutti cercano. e tu l hai trovato. 
non so esprimermi bene scusa, mi verrebbe meglio in iglese, ma ci provo...
se lui non lo realizza prova a fare cosi. nudi l uno di fronte all altra, nel letto. lascia parlare il corpo, fagli sentire che le tue mani ancora emanano calore per lui e solo per lui, una carezza in viso, sulla spalla, nulla di sessuale....solo voi due, nudi, nudi senza vestiti veri o maschere o tutto quello che un essere umano si mette addosso per affrontare il mondo fuori...
non c e' nient altro in quel monmento se no tu lui e il vsotro grande amore.


----------



## Tebe (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti e tutte.
> Frequento questo forum da più di un anno, ma non sapete quasi nulla di me.
> 
> Oggi è un giorno importante, è il 25 aprile. Nel 2000 fu il giorno della _mia _liberazione. Dopo tante resistenze a un amore vero, finalmente, con grandi dubbi, con tante perplessità, con mille ritrosie, cedevo.
> ...



Io. Semplicemente. 
Mi lascerei riprendere.

:smile:


----------



## Fantastica (25 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ...ma lo psicanalista-motociclista è Pirsig?  (vabbeh, non c'entra molto col tuo 3D, scusami )


No. Era un altro libro, che però non ricordo, ora.


----------



## Fantastica (25 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Due relazioni in contemporanea. Ma parli solo con uno di amore. L'altro è un surrogato di qualcosa che giustamente ti manca, ma sempre di surrogato si tratta. Io dubbi non ne avrei.


Giustissimo. Ma ti terresti anche l'altro? Sarà anche un surrogato, ma è un surrogato che è una persona, con cui ho una relazione che non è di uso e consumo, né di usa-e-getta.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica spesso non mi ritrovo con wuello che scrivi.
Oggi mi hai fatto piangere...
Dopo provo a dirti la mia


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti e tutte.
> Frequento questo forum da più di un anno, ma non sapete quasi nulla di me.
> 
> Oggi è un giorno importante, è il 25 aprile. Nel 2000 fu il giorno della _mia _liberazione. Dopo tante resistenze a un amore vero, finalmente, con grandi dubbi, con tante perplessità, con mille ritrosie, cedevo.
> ...



grazie fantastica per questa bella storia tua

e metti a tacere di nuovo quell'intellettuale manipolatrice di pensieri


----------



## MK (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Giustissimo. Ma ti terresti anche l'altro? Sarà anche un surrogato, ma è un surrogato che è una persona, con cui ho una relazione che non è di uso e consumo, né di usa-e-getta.


No. Io no. Sto facendo pensieri simili ai tuoi in questo periodo della mia vita. Sarà l'età, sarà la menopausa che si avvicina, sarà che il sesso l'ho vissuto intensamente, ma i surrogati non mi interessano. Non mi interessano più. Anche se è impotente il desiderio c'è ugualmente, altrimenti non proveresti amore. Potreste sperimentare modi nuovi di vivere la sessualità. Insieme.


----------



## Minerva (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti e tutte.
> Frequento questo forum da più di un anno, ma non sapete quasi nulla di me.
> 
> Oggi è un giorno importante, è il 25 aprile. Nel 2000 fu il giorno della _mia _liberazione. Dopo tante resistenze a un amore vero, finalmente, con grandi dubbi, con tante perplessità, con mille ritrosie, cedevo.
> ...


grazie a te, sono questi i contributi che vanno tutelati e apprezzati al di là di come la si possa pensare.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti e tutte.
> Frequento questo forum da più di un anno, ma non sapete quasi nulla di me.
> 
> Oggi è un giorno importante, è il 25 aprile. Nel 2000 fu il giorno della _mia _liberazione. Dopo tante resistenze a un amore vero, finalmente, con grandi dubbi, con tante perplessità, con mille ritrosie, cedevo.
> ...


Ma quanto ti senti legata all'altro? Con lui mi sembra tu abbia nonostante le difficoltà un rapporto molto viscerale e va benissimo, perché chiedersi se è amore ? C'è sentimento, ti coinvolge e vi coinvolge quindi deve esser vissuto poco da dire


----------



## @lex (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Questa mi giunge nuovissima. Magari. Per lui, dico. In ogni caso non ne vorrebbe mai parlare.


Anche per le impotenze estreme esistono le pompette idrauliche. poco romantiche. probabilmente o sicuramente a seconda della psicologia del soggetto sono devastanti e/o respingenti per il soggetto stesso. ma esistono. il fatto (comprensibilissimo da ogni punto di vista) che non ne parli è paradigmatico


----------



## @lex (25 Aprile 2014)

Premettendo che sono un uomo e quindi seguendo un luogo comune mi ha dapprima colpito il “problema“ “pratico“ dell‘ impotenza che però probabilmente o sicuramente è la “ causa“ di una storia conseguente che si è quindi sviluppata in un modo piuttosto che in un altro e perciò anche di questo thread, perché hai pensato che potessi venire lapidata?


----------



## passante (25 Aprile 2014)

non sono capace a risponderti, almeno per ora, intanto però ti mando un bacio grande .


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> No. Io no. Sto facendo pensieri simili ai tuoi in questo periodo della mia vita. Sarà l'età, sarà la menopausa che si avvicina, sarà che il sesso l'ho vissuto intensamente, ma i surrogati non mi interessano. Non mi interessano più. Anche se è impotente il desiderio c'è ugualmente, altrimenti non proveresti amore. Potreste sperimentare modi nuovi di vivere la sessualità. Insieme.


Cazzo! Sono d'accordo!

Un uomo che rappresenta quelle cose lì è Lui.
Chi se ne frega del sesso! La storia ha avuto una pausa lunga e in questo tempo hai avuto un'altra relazione. La vita la si vive, non si sospende di vivere nelle pause. Però io chiuderei con l'altro.


----------



## Minerva (25 Aprile 2014)

fatta la premessa sopra la mia impressione è che tu viva l'amore come letteratura e con poca spontaneità .


----------



## Spider (25 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cazzo! Sono d'accordo!
> 
> Un uomo che rappresenta quelle cose lì è Lui.
> Chi se ne frega del sesso! La storia ha avuto una pausa lunga e in questo tempo hai avuto un'altra relazione. La vita la si vive, non si sospende di vivere nelle pause. Però io chiuderei con l'altro.



ma vogliamo scherzare????
chi se ne frega del sesso?
mi sento male, muoio...
questo è un dramma, uno piscodramma...ma certo il sesso c'entra eccone!!!
anzi nasce tutto da lì.


----------



## Fantastica (25 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Premettendo che sono un uomo e quindi seguendo un luogo comune mi ha dapprima colpito il “problema“ “pratico“ dell‘ impotenza che però probabilmente o sicuramente è la “ causa“ di una storia conseguente che si è quindi sviluppata in un modo piuttosto che in un altro e perciò anche di questo thread, perché hai pensato che potessi venire lapidata?


Perché non sono stata capace di restargli fedele. Perché non mi pento di aver iniziato una relazione con un altro, se non per il fatto che sono venuta meno a un'ideale di perfezione in cui credevo di essere profondamente rispecchiata e invece no. Perché mi sono degradata rispetto alla limpidezza del nostro amore e per un certo periodo mi sono scordata di lui. Perché adesso vorrei ricominciare ma non so se rinuncerei all'altro che pure non vale un'oncia di lui. Perché mi giudico malissimo, per il fatto che non me la sentirei per niente di essere sincera col confessare a lui questa storia. Perché non voglio amare per pietà, e non ne sarei nemmeno capace e lui ne sarebbe disgustato e giustamente offeso, ma continuare a vedere l'altro sembra quasi la condizione perché io possa non amare nemmeno per un secondo _per pietà_...


----------



## lolapal (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica Fantastica... 
L'amore ha tante facce, secondo me. L'amore "completo" e che completa una persona totalmente è raro.

Un mio amico ultimamente mi esorta ad agire pensando al mio bene, a pormi prima la domanda: questo mi fa stare bene? Devo mettere un punto, un paletto, cosa desidero veramente? E io devo rispondermi guardandomi molto bene dentro, con sincerità... e le risposte che mi sto dando sono a volte sorprendenti! :smile:

Grazie per aver condiviso la tua storia...

:bacissimo:


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Perché non sono stata capace di restargli fedele. Perché non mi pento di aver iniziato una relazione con un altro, se non per il fatto che sono venuta meno a un'ideale di perfezione in cui credevo di essere profondamente rispecchiata e invece no. Perché mi sono degradata rispetto alla limpidezza del nostro amore e per un certo periodo mi sono scordata di lui. Perché adesso vorrei ricominciare ma non so se rinuncerei all'altro che pure non vale un'oncia di lui. Perché mi giudico malissimo, per il fatto che non me la sentirei per niente di essere sincera col confessare a lui questa storia. Perché non voglio amare per pietà, e non ne sarei nemmeno capace e lui ne sarebbe disgustato e giustamente offeso, ma *continuare a vedere l'altro sembra quasi la condizione perché io possa non amare nemmeno per un secondo per pietà*...


E' così?
Io ho risposto identificandomi con te e per me non ci sarebbe neanche l'ombra di pietà


----------



## Fantastica (25 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> fatta la premessa sopra la mia impressione è che tu viva l'amore come letteratura e con poca spontaneità .


Sono maledettamente contorta, che ci vuoi fare.:smile:


----------



## @lex (25 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma vogliamo scherzare????
> chi se ne frega del sesso?
> mi sento male, muoio...
> questo è un dramma, uno piscodramma...ma certo il sesso c'entra eccone!!!
> anzi nasce tutto da lì.


Sono d‘accordo con te ma comprendo benissimo quello che ha scritto brunetta.
E pure minerva. ho letto tutte le emozioni di fantastica ma ho anche letto in po‘ di letteratura. 
con rispetto , fantastica, ovvio


----------



## Spider (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Perché non sono stata capace di restargli fedele. Perché non mi pento di aver iniziato una relazione con un altro, se non per il fatto che sono venuta meno a un'ideale di perfezione in cui credevo di essere profondamente rispecchiata e invece no. Perché mi sono degradata rispetto alla limpidezza del nostro amore e per un certo periodo mi sono scordata di lui. Perché adesso vorrei ricominciare ma non so se rinuncerei all'altro che pure non vale un'oncia di lui. Perché mi giudico malissimo, per il fatto che non me la sentirei per niente di essere sincera col confessare a lui questa storia. Perché non voglio amare per pietà, e non ne sarei nemmeno capace e lui ne sarebbe disgustato e giustamente offeso, ma continuare a vedere l'altro sembra quasi la condizione perché io possa non amare nemmeno per un secondo _per pietà_...



un amore, la sua conclusione..questo dovresti essere capace di leggere.
e lo so che mollare, abbandonare, chiudere fa immensamente male.
ma faresti molto più male a lui e a te, restando con lui, 
desiderando fisicamente l'altro.
gli amori finiscono, bisogna farsene una ragione,
 finiscono anche quelli più belli.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Perché non sono stata capace di restargli fedele. Perché non mi pento di aver iniziato una relazione con un altro, se non per il fatto che sono venuta meno a un'ideale di perfezione in cui credevo di essere profondamente rispecchiata e invece no. Perché mi sono degradata rispetto alla limpidezza del nostro amore e per un certo periodo mi sono scordata di lui. Perché adesso vorrei ricominciare ma non so se rinuncerei all'altro che pure non vale un'oncia di lui. Perché mi giudico malissimo, per il fatto che non me la sentirei per niente di essere sincera col confessare a lui questa storia. Perché non voglio amare per pietà, e non ne sarei nemmeno capace e lui ne sarebbe disgustato e giustamente offeso, ma continuare a vedere l'altro sembra quasi la condizione perché io possa non amare nemmeno per un secondo _per pietà_...


Ti capisco e non sai quanto.
Ti domandi se é amore? Io credo proprio di si. Non è facile stare vicino a un uomo con un problema così e io lo so bene. Ti ama e allo stesso tempo ti allontana perché se lo fa forse gli è più facile non pensare al suo problema.
Ma poi lo guardi incroci il suo sguardo e capisci che nonostante tutto è amore.
Leggerti mi ha fatto piangere e sorridere. Capisco che lo ami ma capisco anche che non si puó rinunciare per una vita a una parte di noi. La tua frustrazione rendere impossibile anche stargli vicino.


----------



## Fantastica (25 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Fantastica Fantastica...
> L'amore ha tante facce, secondo me. L'amore "completo" e che completa una persona totalmente è raro.
> 
> Un mio amico ultimamente mi esorta ad agire pensando al mio bene, a pormi prima la domanda: questo mi fa stare bene? Devo mettere un punto, un paletto, cosa desidero veramente? E io devo rispondermi guardandomi molto bene dentro, con sincerità... e le risposte che mi sto dando sono a volte sorprendenti! :smile:
> ...


Carissima, quando le risposte sono sorprese belle, in cui ti guardi e ti dici "tè come mi piaccio!", allora sì. Ma quando ti guardi e non ti piaci, vedi che quello che ti fa stare bene è LESIVO in sé e per sé, perché ti mette nella condizione di omettere una parte della tua vita a qualcuno che chiami amore... Questo è duro...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Sono d‘accordo con te ma comprendo benissimo quello che ha scritto brunetta.
> E pure minerva. ho letto tutte le emozioni di fantastica ma ho anche letto in po‘ di letteratura.
> con rispetto , fantastica, ovvio


Ma Fantastica è così. Lo è anche quando mette i panni nella lavatrice. Non mi sembra che inventi letterariamente la realtà ma solo che la descriva con stile letterario.
Il sesso è stato importante all'inizio della storia ma per me ora c'è altro che va ben oltre il sesso.
E' come se una storia nascesse su una passione visiva e poi uno dei due non vedesse più bene, ma la perdita grave di questo fondamentale elemento comunicativo non potrebbe far crollare tutta la comunicazione. Oppure potrebbe ma non è stato così.


----------



## Minerva (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sono maledettamente contorta, che ci vuoi fare.:smile:


ma appare un compiacimento di questo.
sto cercando di capire  quando dici che non ti piaceva ma ti sei ritrovata a farel'amore con lui amandolo in seguito alla follia
ti succede mai di chiederti se le cose che fai le vuoi veramente o sono ...non so bene come dirti "drammaturgicamente "corrette?


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti e tutte.
> Frequento questo forum da più di un anno, ma non sapete quasi nulla di me.
> 
> Oggi è un giorno importante, è il 25 aprile. Nel 2000 fu il giorno della _mia _liberazione. Dopo tante resistenze a un amore vero, finalmente, con grandi dubbi, con tante perplessità, con mille ritrosie, cedevo.
> ...



Ciao Fantastica

grazie a te.

Io non so di cosa tu stia parlando. Quindi scusami se ti scrivo cose senza senso o inopportune.

E ti invidio molto. 
Perchè mi piacerebbe saperlo. Sentirlo.

Dalla mia posizione vivere quello che hai descritto è un miraggio.

Se sei ancora capace di spegnere quel controllore, la razionalità e tutte le sue domande, spegni tutto. 

Credo che vivendo le risposte ti arriveranno da sole.

Non puoi spedire il presente nel futuro.

Questa è un'operazione da gente come me, che non riesce a staccare mai il controllore.
Che ha bisogno di avere ogni cosa al suo posto prima di riuscire anche solo a muovere un passo.
Che ha bisogno di raccontarsi la storia prima di averla vissuta. 

Ma tu sei stata capace di Vivere. 

Perchè smettere?


----------



## Fantastica (25 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> un amore, la sua conclusione..questo dovresti essere capace di leggere.
> e lo so che mollare, abbandonare, chiudere fa immensamente male.
> ma faresti molto più male a lui e a te, restando con lui,
> desiderando fisicamente l'altro.
> ...


Tu parli da uomo. E' quello che dice anche lui. Diceva, fino a oggi, in quella lettera...
Diceva che il nostro amore è finito.
Ma io non posso immaginarmi condividere _la bellezza della vita_ con altri che con lui.


----------



## free (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Perché non sono stata capace di restargli fedele. Perché non mi pento di aver iniziato una relazione con un altro, se non per il fatto che sono venuta meno a un'ideale di perfezione in cui credevo di essere profondamente rispecchiata e invece no. Perché mi sono degradata rispetto alla limpidezza del nostro amore e per un certo periodo mi sono scordata di lui. Perché adesso vorrei ricominciare ma non so se rinuncerei all'altro che pure* non vale un'oncia di lui.* Perché mi giudico malissimo, per il fatto che non me la sentirei per niente di essere sincera col confessare a lui questa storia. Perché non voglio amare per pietà, e non ne sarei nemmeno capace e lui ne sarebbe disgustato e giustamente offeso, ma continuare a vedere l'altro sembra quasi la condizione perché io possa non amare nemmeno per un secondo _per pietà_...



questo però non lo capisco molto...che vuoi dire in pratica?


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Perché non sono stata capace di restargli fedele. Perché non mi pento di aver iniziato una relazione con un altro, se non per il fatto che sono venuta meno a *un'ideale di perfezione* *in cui credevo di essere profondamente rispecchiata* e invece no. Perché mi sono *degradata* rispetto alla *limpidezza* del nostro amore e per un certo periodo mi sono scordata di lui. Perché adesso vorrei ricominciare ma non so se rinuncerei all'altro che pure non vale un'oncia di lui. Perché mi giudico malissimo, per il fatto che non me la sentirei per niente di essere sincera col confessare a lui questa storia. Perché non voglio amare per pietà, e non ne sarei nemmeno capace e lui ne sarebbe disgustato e giustamente offeso, ma continuare a vedere l'altro sembra quasi la condizione perché io possa non amare nemmeno per un secondo _per pietà_...


Secondo me dovresti partire proprio da qui, dalle espressioni evidenziate, per me allucinanti e mai rispondenti (io direi anche: meno male!) alla vita vera (in questo, mi accodo a Minerva). Se nel tuo amore per lui c'è pietà, o potrebbe esserci in futuro, non so, dovresti tu saperlo man mano, ed essere sincera (con te prima di tutto, poi con voi). Poi, il solito già detto da altri: vi siete allontanati, hai avuto una relazione. Non c'è da fustigarsi per questo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma appare un compiacimento di questo.
> sto cercando di capire  quando dici che non ti piaceva ma ti sei ritrovata a farel'amore con lui amandolo in seguito alla follia
> ti succede mai di chiederti se le cose che fai le vuoi veramente o sono ...non so bene come dirti "drammaturgicamente "corrette?


provo spesso, forte, la stessa sensazione


----------



## Spider (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Tu parli da uomo. E' quello che dice anche lui. Diceva, fino a oggi, in quella lettera...
> Diceva che il nostro amore è finito.
> Ma io non posso immaginarmi condividere _la bellezza della vita_ con altri che con lui.


lo so, è cosi.
ma ci sta un tempo per amare
 e un tempo per sognare.


----------



## Fantastica (25 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma appare un compiacimento di questo.
> sto cercando di capire  quando dici che non ti piaceva ma ti sei ritrovata a farel'amore con lui amandolo in seguito alla follia
> ti succede mai di chiederti se le cose che fai le vuoi veramente o sono ...non so bene come dirti "drammaturgicamente "corrette?


Mi piace questa tua domanda. Ho un temperamento drammatico, ma non recito. In quel momento (che era questo 14 anni fa) io stavo in bilico con me stessa: sapevo che avevo incontrato un'anima che era la parte perduta di me. Lo sapevo da dieci giorni infallibilmente. Ma anche c'era una parte di me che resisteva. E quella si è manifestata nel mentre facevamo sesso la prima volta. Non è che non sia stato bello. E' che io non c'ero completamente. Non POTEVO esserci: avevo per le mani la mia metamorfosi! Roba pesante. Ho risposto?


----------



## Fantastica (25 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> questo però non lo capisco molto...che vuoi dire in pratica?


Vuol dire che l'altro è capace anche di non farmi stare bene. Mentre con lui io sto SEMPRE bene.


----------



## free (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Vuol dire che* l'altro è capace anche di non farmi stare bene.* Mentre con lui io sto SEMPRE bene.



bè, ma un po' così è la vita, no?

anzi, è lo stare SEMPRE bene con una persona che mi pare un po' irrealistico, però può essere, ci mancherebbe


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Mi piace questa tua domanda. Ho un temperamento drammatico, ma non recito. In quel momento (che era questo 14 anni fa) io stavo in bilico con me stessa: sapevo che avevo incontrato un'anima che era la parte perduta di me. Lo sapevo da dieci giorni infallibilmente. Ma anche c'era una parte di me che resisteva. E quella si è manifestata nel mentre facevamo sesso la prima volta. Non è che non sia stato bello. E' che io non c'ero completamente. Non POTEVO esserci: avevo per le mani la mia metamorfosi! Roba pesante. Ho risposto?


Per me tu racconti o cerchi di raccontare momenti così intimi e complessi che solo con modalità letterarie puoi avvicinarti a riuscirci. A volte non si trovano le parole e si lascia nel silenzio un vissuto oppure lo si semplifica, banalizza per poterlo in qualche modo raccontare.
Io mi infastidisco da sola quando cerco di esprimere certe cose e mi avvicino a uno stile letterario perché mi sembra di banalizzarlo più che se lo semplifico.
Capisco che tu sia diversa.


----------



## Spider (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Vuol dire che l'altro è capace anche di non farmi stare bene. Mentre con lui io sto SEMPRE bene.


si, ma non hai 60 anni.
il sesso è importante, fondamentale.
il sesso poi cosa è...magari un abbraccio,
 un avvicinamento,
 per te potrebbe esserlo.
ecco, io mi chiederei cosa veramente voglio.
cosa voglio dall'altro?
mi basta , mi soddisfa senza sesso.
insomma, ho necessità di essere scopata?
oppure sublimo tutto?
ma se con l'altro stai veramente bene,
 la risposta è già scritta.


----------



## Fantastica (25 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me tu racconti o cerchi di raccontare momenti così intimi e complessi che solo con modalità letterarie puoi avvicinarti a riuscirci. A volte non si trovano le parole e si lascia nel silenzio un vissuto oppure lo si semplifica, banalizza per poterlo in qualche modo raccontare.
> Io mi infastidisco da sola quando cerco di esprimere certe cose e mi avvicino a uno stile letterario perché mi sembra di banalizzarlo più che se lo semplifico.
> Capisco che tu sia diversa.


Infatti per me è esattamente l'opposto. Le parole sono cose.


----------



## Fantastica (25 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> bè, ma un po' così è la vita, no?
> 
> anzi, è lo stare SEMPRE bene con una persona che mi pare un po' irrealistico, però può essere, ci mancherebbe


E' irrealistico, ma è quello che succede a noi due. Siamo stati sempre bene insieme. Sempre. Io con lui è come se stessi con me. Non so se mi spiego...


----------



## Fantastica (25 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti capisco e non sai quanto.
> Ti domandi se é amore? Io credo proprio di si. Non è facile stare vicino a un uomo con un problema così e io lo so bene. Ti ama e allo stesso tempo ti allontana perché se lo fa forse gli è più facile non pensare al suo problema.
> Ma poi lo guardi incroci il suo sguardo e capisci che nonostante tutto è amore.
> Leggerti mi ha fatto piangere e sorridere. Capisco che lo ami ma capisco anche che non si puó rinunciare per una vita a una parte di noi. La tua frustrazione rendere impossibile anche stargli vicino.


GRAZIE.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Infatti per me è esattamente l'opposto. Le parole sono cose.


Anche per me. Ma preferisco trattare con sassi, chiodi e martelli piuttosto che con petali, farfalle e cristalli di neve per timore di rovinarli.
Eheee che te ne pare? 

Piuttosto che ne dici di quel che penso della tua storia?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' irrealistico, ma è quello che succede a noi due. Siamo stati sempre bene insieme. Sempre. Io con lui è come se stessi con me. Non so se mi spiego...


Lo fai molto bene


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' irrealistico, ma è quello che succede a noi due. Siamo stati sempre bene insieme. Sempre. Io con lui è come se stessi con me. Non so se mi spiego...


:up:


----------



## Fantastica (25 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si, ma non hai 60 anni.
> il sesso è importante, fondamentale.
> il sesso poi cosa è...magari un abbraccio,
> un avvicinamento,
> ...


Con l'altro non sto veramente bene, tranne che a letto, s'intende: mai avuto un amante così eccelso. Sarà perché è, a modo suo, innamorato. Ma il "modo suo" non mi piace. Tradotto: se questa relazione evolvesse verso una stabilità e ufficialità, sarebbe un'altra avventura. Ma stavolta senza quella percezione istintiva di BONTA' essenziale. Il mio uomo è buono. E' intrinsecamente, totalmente buono. L'altro direi che è intrinsecamente, parzialmente cattivo.

Il problema è che sì: mi sembra presto per sublimare. Anzi, mi sembra che sublimare sia proprio contro natura.


----------



## free (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' irrealistico, ma è quello che succede a noi due. Siamo stati sempre bene insieme. Sempre. Io con lui è come se stessi con me. Non so se mi spiego...



ti spieghi ma personalmente ritengo che i sempre e i mai siano più che altro "finzioni" della mente legate ai ricordi o all'immaginazione del futuro, vale a dire che nel presente non esistono
però io sono molto pragmatica, sarà per quello


----------



## Spider (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Con l'altro non sto veramente bene, tranne che a letto, s'intende: mai avuto un amante così eccelso. Sarà perché è, a modo suo, innamorato. Ma il "modo suo" non mi piace. Tradotto: se questa relazione evolvesse verso una stabilità e ufficialità, sarebbe un'altra avventura. Ma stavolta senza quella percezione istintiva di BONTA' essenziale. Il mio uomo è buono. E' intrinsecamente, totalmente buono. L'altro direi che è intrinsecamente, parzialmente cattivo.
> 
> Il problema è che sì: mi sembra presto per sublimare. Anzi, mi sembra che sublimare sia proprio contro natura.


no, è necessario.
l'altro per quanto non idoneo,
 ti ha solo aperto un mondo.
purtroppo se vuoi un baratro 
per alcuni potrebbe essere una via.
il metro non è il sesso che fai con l'altro 
ma la tua necessità di farlo con un altro.


----------



## Fantastica (25 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cazzo! Sono d'accordo!
> 
> Un uomo che rappresenta quelle cose lì è Lui.
> Chi se ne frega del sesso! La storia ha avuto una pausa lunga e in questo tempo hai avuto un'altra relazione. La vita la si vive, non si sospende di vivere nelle pause. Però io chiuderei con l'altro.


Sulle ali dell'entusiasmo ti direi che sì. Sì!! Ma chi se ne frega del sesso, non riesco più a dirlo, dopo aver provato l'altro...


----------



## oscuro (25 Aprile 2014)

*Sei*

Sei grande.


----------



## Fantastica (25 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> il metro non è il sesso che fai con l'altro
> ma la tua necessità di farlo con un altro.


Grande. Questo posso solo scoprirlo vivendo... ma la vita è adesso. Anche. E adesso io mi violenterei a rinunciare all'altro, senza sapere se il mio lui davvero arriverà presto, come scrive e davvero mi riaccoglierà TRA LE SUE BRACCIA. E ce la farà a baciarmi. E saprà reinventarsi con me! 
Io ora non lo so. E resto quindi schifosamente indeterminata. Un blob.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2014)

[video=youtube;-vehowtMtDI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vehowtMtDI[/video]


----------



## Fantastica (25 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> E tu non pensi che un suo bacio ti farà venir voglia di averlo tutto?...
> 
> Ti basterà?
> 
> Io credo che gli faresti male se tornassi con lui senza avere la sicurezza di poter rinunciare al sesso.


Hai maledettamente ragione. Il bivio è questo. Rinunciare per sempre al sesso.


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Hai maledettamente ragione. Il bivio è questo. Rinunciare per sempre al sesso.


Io non ho idea: è di te che stiamo parlando, non di me o di XY. Però, vada come vada, ti abbraccio comunque forte: vedere affievolirsi o vanificarsi una storia così grande per una malattia è una pena troppo troppo grande. Mi spiace un sacco.


----------



## perplesso (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Hai maledettamente ragione. Il bivio è questo. Rinunciare per sempre al sesso.


il che parvemi una follia.   l'amore è complemento, non rinuncia.   le rinunce creano livore.

se luilì non fosse disposto ad affrontare il problema,vuol dire che più che amarti vuole tenerti al guinzaglio.  no buono


----------



## Minerva (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Hai maledettamente ragione. Il bivio è questo. Rinunciare per sempre al sesso.


anche se in verità il sesso non è mica solo penetrazione e anche quella è praticabile.
se l'amore per un uomo è tanto grande si può trovare il modo di fare l'amore comunque


----------



## Fantastica (25 Aprile 2014)

*@Brunetta*

Ma ogni giorno, ogni notte lei può
trovare in lui la forza che ha
la certezza che le da
soltanto lui, solo lui.
Con quel sorriso
ti guarda in viso
ti sembra quasi
che esisti solo tu
Nei suoi occhi distese di sole
serate chiare, da sola non sei più
ed hai voglia di credere
di vivere perchè
lui che è un uomo così

E sì. Se amo la vita lo devo tanto, tanto a lui. Grazie, Brune'... (ovviamente sono in lacrime)


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche se in verità il sesso non è mica solo penetrazione e anche quella è praticabile.
> se l'amore per un uomo è tanto grande si può trovare il modo di fare l'amore comunque


Minni ma da quant'è che non ti fai penetrare?


----------



## Spider (25 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche se in verità il sesso non è mica solo penetrazione e anche quella è praticabile.
> se l'amore per un uomo è tanto grande si può trovare il modo di fare l'amore comunque


trovo questa cosa orrenda.
meglio accettare la dura realtà.
amarsi veramente ma essere incompatibili.
non siamo in un film...


----------



## Fantastica (25 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> il che parvemi una follia.   l'amore è complemento, non rinuncia.   le rinunce creano livore.
> 
> se lui lì non fosse disposto ad affrontare il problema,vuol dire che più che amarti vuole tenerti al guinzaglio.  no buono



Anche questo timore, di creare in me livore per una rinuncia, gli ha fatto dire che l'amore tra noi era finito. E' un uomo grande. Grande. Come si fa a non amarlo?


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche se in verità il sesso non è mica solo penetrazione e anche quella è praticabile.
> se l'amore per un uomo è tanto grande si può trovare il modo di fare l'amore comunque


Oh ! :up:


----------



## Caciottina (25 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> trovo questa cosa orrenda.
> meglio accettare la dura realtà.
> amarsi veramente ma essere incompatibili.
> non siamo in un film...


no che non siamo in un film. appunto.
ma quale dura realta'? tu fai l amore con tua moglie pnetrandola? e' questo fare l amore per te?
sai quanto amore puo contenere un abbraccio? ne hai idea?


----------



## Minerva (25 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> *trovo questa cosa orrenda.*
> meglio accettare la dura realtà.
> amarsi veramente ma essere incompatibili.
> non siamo in un film...


capisco, ma ci sarà anche chi la trova accettabile.
e poi l'incompatibilità non penso che c'entri


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> trovo questa cosa orrenda.
> meglio accettare la dura realtà.
> amarsi veramente ma essere incompatibili.
> non siamo in un film...


 non riesco a capire cosa ci sia di orrendo a pensare che delle persone si amino con il corpo senza erezione.
Sei strano.


----------



## Fantastica (25 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no che non siamo in un film. appunto.
> ma quale dura realta'? tu fai l amore con tua moglie pnetrandola? e' questo fare l amore per te?
> sai quanto amore puo contenere un abbraccio? ne hai idea?


Sai, cacciottina, questo credo sia un nodo inestricabile... Quando un uomo è un vero uomo (e il mio indubbiamente lo è) non può concepire una sessualità diversa. 
Qui la differenza tra maschio e femmina per me è RADICALE.


----------



## perplesso (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Anche questo timore, di creare in me livore per una rinuncia, gli ha fatto dire che l'amore tra noi era finito. E' un uomo grande. Grande. Come si fa a non amarlo?


lui accetterebbe che tu cercassi quello che lui non può/vuole darti altrove,senza che la cosa guasti il vostro rapporto?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> trovo questa cosa orrenda.
> meglio accettare la dura realtà.
> amarsi veramente ma essere incompatibili.
> non siamo in un film...


Orrenda?
Tu non sai di cosa parli!
Ma chi se ne frega della penetrazione ci sono mille modi per dimostrare desiderio e amore. 
L'importante è volerlo e capirlo


----------



## Minerva (25 Aprile 2014)

io amo quest'uomo profondamente...lui è impotente fisicamente ma con la testa mi desidera come io desidero lui,bene ; possiamo comunque fare l'amore in altri modi e questo non farà di me un 'insoddisfatta e renderà lui molto meno frustrato da questa menomazione.
o quando dico sesso devo necessariamente aver bisogno di performances da film porno?


----------



## Spider (25 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no che non siamo in un film. appunto.
> ma quale dura realta'? tu fai l amore con tua moglie pnetrandola? e' questo fare l amore per te?
> sai quanto amore puo contenere un abbraccio? ne hai idea?



ma non dovete dirlo a lei.
l'amore è appunto infinito, sacrosanto.
ma vi rendete conto della sua possibile scelta?
c'è un abisso tra un bacio e fare pienamente l'amore, fisico, passionale, sessuale.
una scelta
se mai sarà poi definitiva.
oggi è questo, domani un altro...
la verità è che un certo tipo di amore è finito, 
e bisognerebbe prima accettare questo.
ma non mi sembra sulla strada giusta.
e la capisco.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sai, cacciottina, questo credo sia un nodo inestricabile... Quando un uomo è un vero uomo (e il mio indubbiamente lo è) non può concepire una sessualità diversa.
> Qui la differenza tra maschio e femmina per me è RADICALE.


Un vero uomo che ama la sua donna dovrebbe capire invece che ci sono modi diversi per stare insieme.
Invece, ripeto, meglio chiudere il capitolo che sentirsi, a torto, mezzi uomini.


----------



## Caciottina (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sai, cacciottina, questo credo sia un nodo inestricabile... Quando un uomo è un vero uomo (e il mio indubbiamente lo è) non può concepire una sessualità diversa.
> Qui la differenza tra maschio e femmina per me è RADICALE.


forse perche non la conosce.
non e' facile fanta, nessuno lo dice, nessuno si permetterebbe mai. 
per me, un uomo cosi come una donna, non puo, non deve rinuciare ad un amore cosi grande. 
perche poi?
quello che ti ha fatto stare con lui fino ad adesso, quando tu dici: lo amo.
sulle basi di cosa lo dici? sulla base del sesso? non credo 
guarda quello che ti mette sul piatto della vita tutti i giorni, e soprattutto fallo notare a lui. magari non si rende conto di poterti dare ancora TUTTO.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io amo quest'uomo profondamente...lui è impotente fisicamente ma con la testa mi desidera come io desidero lui,bene ; possiamo comunque fare l'amore in altri modi e questo non farà di me un 'insoddisfatta e renderà lui molto meno frustrato da questa menomazione.
> o quando dico sesso devo necessariamente aver bisogno di performances da film porno?


Il problema invece Minerva è che sembra che qualunque alternativa aumenti la loro frustrazione


----------



## Minerva (25 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il problema invece Minerva è che sembra che qualunque alternativa aumenti la loro frustrazione


mi rendo conto di farla facile.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi rendo conto di farla facile.


No Minerva solo loro che la fanno difficile 



Passami la battuta che sdrammatizzo visto che sto 3d mi fa venire i lucciconi


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi rendo conto di farla facile.


Se ne parlava in linea generale altrove.
In una relazione uomo e donna il sesso è fondamentale ma il sesso non è solo genitalità, sarebbe ben misera cosa!
Però mi sembro un prete e poi qualcuno mi sbertuccia.


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2014)

Ma Fantastica, posso dirti una cosa?

Tutti questi ragionamenti li stai facendo sola.

Ho capito bene?

Tu non sai che pensa lui al proposito...ora.

Giusto?

Penso che se e quando lo avrai davanti potrebbe essere più produttivo farli con lui.

Chi ha detto che tenere in piedi due relazioni che soddisfano bisogni diversi, *nella chiarezza ovviamente*, sia poi così impossibile o sbagliato? (adesso lapidatemi pure:condom

Io penso che non riuscirei ad escludere e sublimare il sesso dalla mia vita. 
Perchè penso che il sesso sia una parte della comunicazione dell'amore. Dall'inizio alla fine, penetrazione compresa. 

Ma non ho neanche mai sentito quello che racconti tu. Non so cosa sia.

Ho quest'idea malsana che l'amore sia un qualcosa che non può nè essere tolto nè essere dato. 
E che non sia l'utilizzo del corpo a poterlo macchiare.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io amo quest'uomo profondamente...lui è impotente fisicamente ma con la testa mi desidera come io desidero lui,bene ; possiamo comunque fare l'amore in altri modi e questo non farà di me un 'insoddisfatta e renderà lui molto meno frustrato da questa menomazione.
> o quando dico sesso devo necessariamente aver bisogno di performances da film porno?


Ma non è questione di film porno, è che siamo fatti comunque di carne e sangue, noi tutti (a parte tu che sei di cellulosa e linfa). Cioè è romanticissimo quello che scrivi ma troppo, troppo facilone.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> A te è mai successo di stare con un uomo impotente? Starci tutti i giorni, alla luce del sole, essere solo tu e lui?
> 
> Ecco, secondo me deve succedere per poter dire che è facile...


Principessa sono 3 anni che sto con un uomo che non riesce a fare sesso.


----------



## Spider (25 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Principessa sono 3 anni che sto con un uomo che non riesce a fare sesso.



solo tre anni?
pareva di più.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma Fantastica, posso dirti una cosa?
> 
> Tutti questi ragionamenti li stai facendo sola.
> 
> ...


Sì. ma con la stessa persona non che con una converso, con un'altra ceno, con un'altra faccio sesso emotivo, con un'altra sesso penetrativo.
Stai invitando Fanta a una situazione di scissione di sé che dichiaratamente ha già scritto che la fa sentire di avere turbato un rapporto perfetto.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> solo tre anni?
> pareva di più.


No quando lo tradivo facevamo sesso regolarmente


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> No Minerva solo loro che la fanno difficile
> 
> 
> 
> Passami la battuta che sdrammatizzo visto che sto 3d mi fa venire i lucciconi


:up:


----------



## perplesso (25 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> No Minerva solo loro che la fanno difficile
> 
> 
> 
> Passami la battuta che sdrammatizzo visto che sto 3d mi fa venire i lucciconi





Principessa ha detto:


> A te è mai successo di stare con un uomo impotente? Starci tutti i giorni, alla luce del sole, essere solo tu e lui?
> 
> Ecco, secondo me deve succedere per poter dire che è facile...


l'impotenza è un problema affrontabile e risolvibile. a volerlo fare.   

quello su cui ruota tutto il discorso è che quest'uomo preferisce strangolare in culla un amore perfetto piuttosto che andare dall'andrologo o accettare che Fantastica si prenda il 10% alla Tebana al di fuori del loro rapporto.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2014)

*Principessa*

Forse la battuta si poteva equivocare. Per "loro" non intendevo chi la pensa diversamente ma gli uomini che hanno questo problema


----------



## Caciottina (25 Aprile 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> l'impotenza è un problema affrontabile e risolvibile. a volerlo fare.
> 
> quello su cui ruota tutto il discorso è che quest'uomo preferisce strangolare in culla un amore perfetto piuttosto che andare dall'andrologo o accettare che Fantastica si prenda il 10% alla Tebana al di fuori del loro rapporto.


ma dai ...senti....non e' che un uomo non lo accetta perpli....eddai.....
e' normalissimo che lui proprio perche la ama si preoccupa che lei non sia insoddifstata, sapendo che non le potrebbe dare determinate cose, tra cui figli, se il problema non viene risolto....
la ama, vuole il suo bene e la sua felicita...che forse adesso lui identifica nel sesso.....proprio perche per un uomo deve essere devanstante.....


----------



## Fantastica (25 Aprile 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma Fantastica, posso dirti una cosa?
> 
> Tutti questi ragionamenti li stai facendo sola.
> 
> ...


Grandissima. Vero. Vero, Vero. Ne dobbiamo parlare. Con delicatezza estrema, perché so che per lui è terribilmente difficile parlare... Lo è sempre stato, figuriamoci in questa situazione.... -E' un riccio, no? (dio come lo amo)-. Ci vuole tempo. Il tempo che se la senta prima di tutto di venire di nuovo qui da me (viviamo in città diverse); poi che ci "riconosciamo". So che capisci cosa voglio dire con "riconosciamo"... Intanto io sono però nella situazione in cui non mi piaccio, per cui, appunto "intanto", mentre lo rassicuro del mio amore, mi faccio qualche cavalcata con un altro e non "pensando a lui"... Eppure il _sacrificio_ lo trovo proprio incompatibile con l'amore, quale che sia 'sto amore.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Scusa farfalla, ma tu non hai un marito e un amante con cui avevi chiuso per motivi indipendenti dai voi due, perchè era stato molto male?...
> Credo di non aver capito.
> 
> Forse quello di cui parlo io è di una situazione diversa. Quella che presumibilmente vorrebbe Fantastica.
> Una coppia sola. Due e basta. Senza altri punti fermi/alternative, come le vuoi chiamare. E soprattutto senza tradimenti.


Già scritto. Quando tradivo avevo rapporti regolari con mio marito.
Da 3 anni lui non riesce a fare sesso e si rifiuta di fare qualunque cosa in altrrnativa.
Per cui non ci sono effusioni che in qualche modo possano creare l'atmosfera per un rapporto intimo.
A me della penetrazione frega nulla e tutto il resto che potrebbe esserci e che lui non accetta che fa stare male. Oltre al fatto che non faccia nulla per capire o curarsi.


----------



## Caciottina (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Grandissima. Vero. Vero, Vero. Ne dobbiamo parlare. Con delicatezza estrema, perché so che per lui è terribilmente difficile parlare... Lo è sempre stato, figuriamoci in questa situazione.... -E' un riccio, no? (dio come lo amo)-. Ci vuole tempo. Il tempo che se la senta prima di tutto di venire di nuovo qui da me (viviamo in città diverse); poi che ci "riconosciamo". So che capisci cosa voglio dire con "riconosciamo"... Intanto io sono però nella situazione in cui non mi piaccio, per cui, appunto "intanto", mentre lo rassicuro del mio amore, mi faccio qualche cavalcata con un altro e non "pensando a lui"... Eppure il _sacrificio_ lo trovo proprio incompatibile con l'amore, quale che sia 'sto amore.


pero' e' bello leggerti innamorata 
non ti avevo (azzardo un avevamo) mai letta cosi


----------



## Spider (25 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Già scritto. Quando tradivo avevo rapporti regolari con mio marito.
> Da 3 anni lui non riesce a fare sesso e si rifiuta di fare qualunque cosa in altrrnativa.
> Per cui non ci sono effusioni che in qualche modo possano creare l'atmosfera per un rapporto intimo.
> A me della penetrazione frega nulla e tutto il resto che potrebbe esserci e che lui non accetta che fa stare male. Oltre al fatto che non faccia nulla per capire o curarsi.


per me tuo marito ha capito che lo tradivi,e si è castrato volontariamente.
ti fa pagare il tuo tradimento negandosi completamente.


----------



## Caciottina (25 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Già scritto. Quando tradivo avevo rapporti regolari con mio marito.
> Da 3 anni lui non riesce a fare sesso e si rifiuta di fare qualunque cosa in altrrnativa.
> Per cui non ci sono effusioni che in qualche modo possano creare l'atmosfera per un rapporto intimo.
> A me della penetrazione frega nulla e tutto il resto che potrebbe esserci e che lui non accetta che fa stare male. Oltre al fatto che non faccia nulla per capire o curarsi.



chissa cosa passa per la sua testa. 
non oso immaginare....
aiutalo, anche se so che gia lo starai facendo....
mi fa male leggere queste cose. mi dispiace tantissimo.


----------



## perplesso (25 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non credo che Fantastica lo farebbe, prendersi altro fuori.
> 
> Quanto all'andrologo, bisogna vedere che tipo di problema ha.
> 
> Tu mi dirai che con i farmaci moderni si può tutto, ma bisogna anche vedere se lui li può prendere...


è proprio con la visita andrologica che si può evincere la natura del problema 

non è detto che serva tutto sto lavoro,o magari sì.   ma andarci credo abbia più un valore simbolico,come a dire riconosco l'esistenza del problema e cerco una soluzione

è tanto,specialmente per un uomo che intuisco non sia un pischello


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> per me tuo marito ha capito che lo tradivi, è si è castrato volontariamente.
> ti fa pagare il tuo tradimento negandosi completamente.


'sta cosa l'hai già detta. Un altro modo per fustigare Farfalla non ce l'hai?


----------



## Spider (25 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> 'sta cosa l'hai già detta. Un altro modo per fustigare Farfalla non ce l'hai?


senti, non ricominciamo,
 con il tofu,
 il seitan,
 le vacanze in Giappone
 e vogliamoci tutti bene.
parlo inglese e francese, e voi siete tutti cacca, cacca...
quanto sono brava io... quanto sei stronzo tu.
io non sono stronzo,
 dico solo quello che penso, 
a differenza di te.


----------



## Fantastica (25 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Già scritto. Quando tradivo avevo rapporti regolari con mio marito.
> Da 3 anni lui non riesce a fare sesso e si rifiuta di fare qualunque cosa in altrrnativa.
> Per cui non ci sono effusioni che in qualche modo possano creare l'atmosfera per un rapporto intimo.
> A me della penetrazione frega nulla e tutto il resto che potrebbe esserci e che lui non accetta che fa stare male. Oltre al fatto che non faccia nulla per capire o curarsi.


Sai Farfie, a volte a me viene il sospetto su di me: che della penetrazione avrei fatto a meno con lui già da prima che gli capitasse il guaio... Ma che non ne farei a meno, forse oggi il sospetto invece ce l'ho, visto che i FATTI mi dicono che pratico con grande entusiasmo altrove.
Forse a volte ce la raccontiamo. Dico "forse" eh... Io non credevo di avere un'energia sessuale così potente e per di più scollegata dall'amore come l'ho vissuto  e lo vivo con il mio lui.
Quindi, anche qui... è un grande boh...


----------



## Spider (25 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Che brutta cosa da dire...


ma quanto siete ipocrite, invece...


----------



## Fantastica (25 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Vero
> 
> Sinceramente dalla storia raccontata da Fanta avevo pensato che ci fosse già stato e non ci fosse molto da fare.


Sai che è un tabu questo argomento?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> per me tuo marito ha capito che lo tradivi,e si è castrato volontariamente.
> ti fa pagare il tuo tradimento negandosi completamente.


Farebbe meglio a lasciarmi. Paga due volte così. 
Io vorrei solo vederlo stare bene. Non sai quanto
E comunque sono certa che non è così. Dementichi che lo conosce, non credo che lo incontrerebbe se sapesse


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Già scritto. Quando tradivo avevo rapporti regolari con mio marito.
> Da 3 anni lui non riesce a fare sesso e si rifiuta di fare qualunque cosa in altrrnativa.
> Per cui non ci sono effusioni che in qualche modo possano creare l'atmosfera per un rapporto intimo.
> A me della penetrazione frega nulla e tutto il resto che potrebbe esserci e che lui non accetta che fa stare male. Oltre al fatto che non faccia nulla per capire o curarsi.


Mi spiace.  Ma io avevo capito che tu allinizio lo tradisti proprio perchè non facevate robe. Evidentemente devo aver capito male.


----------



## Caciottina (25 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Farebbe meglio a lasciarmi. Paga due volte così.
> Io vorrei solo vederlo stare bene. Non sai quanto


rispondi a spider perche pensi ci sia un fondo di verita in quel che dice?


----------



## Minerva (25 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è questione di film porno, è che siamo fatti comunque di carne e sangue, noi tutti (a parte tu che sei di cellulosa e linfa). Cioè è romanticissimo quello che scrivi ma troppo, troppo facilone.


ma si può godere anche senza pene , cosa c'entra con il romanticismo?
poi che non sia semplice e che sia un limite non ci piove


----------



## Spider (25 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Farebbe meglio a lasciarmi. Paga due volte così.
> Io vorrei solo vederlo stare bene. Non sai quanto


prova a dirgli la verità.
solo cosi puoi saperlo.

spesso la vittima precipita il suo carnefice...


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> senti, non ricominciamo,
> con il tofu,
> il seitan,
> le vacanze in Giappone
> ...



:risata::risata::risata: mai stata in Giappone, ancora. Che tu sia insistente con idee 'pesanti' sulle quali sei stato già smentito è un fatto :smile:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Mi dispiace molto per questa tua situazione
> 
> Se davvero ti basterebbero le coccole spinte, non ha proprio senso questo suo rifiuto.


Certo che mi basterebbe. 
Ma indipentebtemente da me porca puttana io voglio che stia bene lui.
Scusate esco dal 3d mi fa male e soprattutto non voglio rovinare un 3d così bello di Fantastica


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sai Farfie, a volte a me viene il sospetto su di me: che della penetrazione avrei fatto a meno con lui già da prima che gli capitasse il guaio... Ma che non ne farei a meno, forse oggi il sospetto invece ce l'ho, visto che i FATTI mi dicono che pratico con grande entusiasmo altrove.
> Forse a volte ce la raccontiamo. Dico "forse" eh... Io non credevo di avere un'energia sessuale così potente e per di più scollegata dall'amore come l'ho vissuto  e lo vivo con il mio lui.
> Quindi, anche qui... è un grande boh...


Per me si provano cose diverse a secondo della situazione in cui siamo.
Per me il sushi è roba da foche ma se non potessi avere il cibo che voglio magari scoprirei che il sushi mi piace moltissima ma se tornassi ad avere le lasagne il sushi non avrebbe più quella presa.


----------



## Spider (25 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata: mai stata in Giappone, ancora. Che tu sia insistente con idee 'pesanti' sulle quali sei stato già smentito è un fatto :smile:



sono fatto cosi.
prendere o lasciare.


----------



## Minerva (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sai Farfie, a volte a me viene il sospetto su di me: che della penetrazione avrei fatto a meno con lui già da prima che gli capitasse il guaio... Ma che non ne farei a meno, forse oggi il sospetto invece ce l'ho, visto che i FATTI mi dicono che pratico con grande entusiasmo altrove.
> Forse a volte ce la raccontiamo. Dico "forse" eh... Io non credevo di avere un'energia sessuale così potente e per di più scollegata dall'amore come l'ho vissuto  e lo vivo con il mio lui.
> Quindi, anche qui... è un grande boh...


allora, visto che qui parliamo di te, discorso terminato  e non affrontabile.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi spiace.  Ma io avevo capito che tu allinizio lo tradisti proprio perchè non facevate robe. Evidentemente devo aver capito male.


Si hai capito male.


----------



## Spider (25 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me si provano cose diverse a secondo della situazione in cui siamo.
> Per me il sushi è roba da foche ma se non potessi avere il cibo che voglio magari scoprirei che il sushi mi piace moltissima ma se tornassi ad avere le lasagne il sushi non avrebbe più quella presa.



pure se le lasagne.... sono scotte, scotte?


----------



## Fantastica (25 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me si provano cose diverse a secondo della situazione in cui siamo.
> Per me il sushi è roba da foche ma se non potessi avere il cibo che voglio magari scoprirei che il sushi mi piace moltissima ma se tornassi ad avere le lasagne il sushi non avrebbe più quella presa.


Vero. A prescindere dalla situazione, cambiamo anche noi... scopriamo cose nuove di noi che non immaginavamo nemmeno esistessero. Il vero problema è fare chiarezza sulla differenza tra BISOGNI e DESIDERI.
Io ho bisogno di lui. E però desidero l'altro (non spasmodicamente, intendiamoci. Diciamo, quando lo vedo. Chimica? Bah...).


----------



## Caciottina (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Vero. A prescindere dalla situazione, cambiamo anche noi... scopriamo cose nuove di noi che non immaginavamo nemmeno esistessero. Il vero problema è fare chiarezza sulla differenza tra BISOGNI e DESIDERI.
> Io ho bisogno di lui. E però desidero l'altro (non spasmodicamente, intendiamoci. Diciamo, quando lo vedo. *Chimica*? Bah...).


niente di piu, niente di meno.
il tuo cuore l hai gai donato.


----------



## Minerva (25 Aprile 2014)

banalmente direi che non ami né l'uno , nè l'altro ma te stessa  e i tuoi bisogni e i tuoi desideri allos tesso modo 





Fantastica ha detto:


> Vero. A prescindere dalla situazione, cambiamo anche noi... scopriamo cose nuove di noi che non immaginavamo nemmeno esistessero. Il vero problema è fare chiarezza sulla differenza tra BISOGNI e DESIDERI.
> Io ho bisogno di lui. E però desidero l'altro (non spasmodicamente, intendiamoci. Diciamo, quando lo vedo. Chimica? Bah...).


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> pure se le lasagne.... sono scotte, scotte?


Sì. Perché tutto il resto mi potrebbe far fare a meno di quello.
Insomma per me l'appagamento in una relazione amorosa è fatta di innumerevoli componenti che fanno sì che una carenza non possa intaccare la qualità di una relazione, se la qualità c'è ed è altissima.


----------



## Fantastica (25 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> niente di piu, niente di meno.
> il tuo cuore l hai gai donato.


Oggi mi vergogno di non averti letta i primi tempi. Sei bella. Grazie.


----------



## Fantastica (25 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> A chi rinunceresti senza sentirti morire? Questo è il punto.
> 
> I desideri e le passioni sono cose fugaci, passano. All'inizio ti mancherebbe ma poi non più, al massimo ti mancherebbe il sesso in sè (inteso sempre come penetrazione).
> 
> A me pare di capire che vincerebbe su tutti i fronti il tuo Amore.


Indubbiamente. Per il sesso in sé si può provvedere, se lui è disposto a farsi raccontare che prendo talvolta qualche cazzo in giro. Ma ti pare?


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si hai capito male.


E invece perchè lo hai tradito? Lui comunque non sa, no?


----------



## Minerva (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Indubbiamente. Per il sesso in sé si può provvedere, se lui è disposto a farsi raccontare che prendo talvolta qualche cazzo in giro. Ma ti pare?


mah, questo proprio mi pare malsano.
è la tua giornata e non voglio diventare petulante, è stato bello leggerti comunque


----------



## feather (25 Aprile 2014)

Ma il sesso non è una modalità di comunicazione con il proprio compagno?
Questa comunicazione è interrotta. La relazione può sopravvivere ancora senza snaturarsi?
Inoltre quel dialogo silenzioso ma profondo lei sta facendo con un altro. Non si sta portando così anche aspetti di quest'altro nella relazione con l'uomo che dice di amare? Con che conseguenze?


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> sono fatto cosi.
> prendere o lasciare.


infatti in genere lascio, te ne sarai accorto


----------



## feather (25 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma quanto siete ipocrite, invece...


E se invece le donne sentissero le tue parole in modo molto diverso da come le senti tu?
Non lo so, non sono una donna. Sto ipotizzando.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2014)

​


Minerva ha detto:


> ma si può godere anche senza pene , cosa c'entra con il romanticismo?
> poi che non sia semplice e che sia un limite non ci piove


Ma con cosa, su. Che non sia semplice è un eufemismo. Ci hai mai provato godere senza pene per una ventina,trentina d'anni? O anche solo per qualche anno? E manco in menopausa, ma a venticinque/trent'anni? (Temo la risposta)


----------



## Fantastica (25 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Non lo so, non è da te. Secondo me vorresti che lui ti bastasse.
> 
> Ma è tanto lontano???


In effetti mi basterebbe, se solo fosse capace di tornare a abbracciarmi e baciarmi. Intendo baciarmi nella bocca. Perché sinceramente non credo in un rapporto senza reciprocità assoluta. Cioè, non credo bello, non è bello, perché non è reciproco, e quindi non è UNENTE una situazione in cui lui mi facesse godere _sessualmente_ senza che lui potesse altrettanto. Troverei orribile questo. 

Stiamo a 350 km di distanza. E' stato ed è bellissimo _anche_ questo per noi. Fino a oggi, almeno.


----------



## Spider (25 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> infatti in genere lascio, te ne sarai accorto



tranquilla,
 tanto non mangio tofu...solo bistecconi al sangue!!!


----------



## Spider (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> In effetti mi basterebbe, se solo fosse capace di tornare a abbracciarmi e baciarmi. Intendo baciarmi nella bocca. Perché sinceramente non credo in un rapporto senza reciprocità assoluta. Cioè, non credo bello, non è bello, perché non è reciproco, e quindi non è UNENTE una situazione in cui lui mi facesse godere _sessualmente_ senza che lui potesse altrettanto. Troverei orribile questo.
> 
> Stiamo a 350 km di distanza. E' stato ed è bellissimo _anche_ questo per noi. Fino a oggi, almeno.



ma cara amica mia, 
qui stiamo peggio di farfie...
neanche un bacio sulla bocca?
ma la passione, l'entusiasmo, come riesce a comunicartelo?
con le parole?
le parole almeno che non sia un poeta non bastano,
 non bastano mai. 
il tuo amore è finito,
 è finito nel momento in cui hai avuto bisogno di un altro.
prima te ne rendi conti, prima ne esci.


----------



## AnnaBlume (25 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> tranquilla,
> tanto non mangio tofu...solo bistecconi al sangue!!!


e perché questo dovrebbe tranquillizzarmi?  Comunque, basta, via: è il 3D di Fanta. Ci si becca altrove :smile:


----------



## Spider (25 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e perché questo dovrebbe tranquillizzarmi?  Comunque, basta, via: è il 3D di Fanta. Ci si becca altrove :smile:



mi piaci, sai.


----------



## Fantastica (25 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Ma il sesso non è una modalità di comunicazione con il proprio compagno?
> Questa comunicazione è interrotta. La relazione può sopravvivere ancora senza snaturarsi?
> Inoltre quel dialogo silenzioso ma profondo lei sta facendo con un altro. Non si sta portando così anche aspetti di quest'altro nella relazione con l'uomo che dice di amare? Con che conseguenze?


Grazie, feather, per queste belle domande.
La relazione deve cambiare. Snaturarsi per me non sarebbe. Sarebbe forse per lui snaturata, anzi sicuramente lui la vive come snaturata, dal momento che era (che beffa il destino, davvero) orgogliosissimo della sua sessualità e ne faceva un punto imprescindibile del rapporto con me, come di qualsiasi rapporto con una donna (non ha mai avuto amiche, per intenderci, solo donne che ha amato o nulla). Mettici vent'anni di differenza di età, e hai uno per il quale il colpo dell'impotenza è stato veramente una mazzata psicologica di dimensioni epiche...

Io ho un dialogo con l'altro, ma non è profondo, perché l'altro "funziona" mentalmente all'opposto di me e del mio uomo (che mentalmente mi somiglia moltissimo). La relazione con questo altro è proprio un'altra cosa. Ma mentre io la vivo emotivamente, lui, che sogna la vecchiaia con me, non ha nessuna _cura emotiva_ di questo rapporto. Per lui ci sono finché ci sono, ne è grato e felice, ma della psicologia gliene frega nulla. Insomma, parliamo di musica, di videogiochi, di lavoro, ma di sentimenti mai. Non per altro: ma perché ne è totalmente incapace.


----------



## Fantastica (25 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma cara amica mia,
> qui stiamo peggio di farfie...
> neanche un bacio sulla bocca?
> ma la passione, l'entusiasmo, come riesce a comunicartelo?
> ...


Il bacio sulla bocca mi è stato negato perché nel baciarmi sentiva che non gli si rizzava più e stava male, detto fuori dai denti, e mi dispiace dirlo... I suoi occhi brillano quando ci vediamo, a pasqua persino mi ha abbracciata a sé prima di addromentarci e si è addromentato tendomi stretta a sé. Un passo avanti... non essere così estremo... se puoi. Comunque bello leggerti.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Grazie, feather, per queste belle domande.
> La relazione deve cambiare. Snaturarsi per me non sarebbe. Sarebbe forse per lui snaturata, anzi sicuramente lui la vive come snaturata, dal momento che era (che beffa il destino, davvero) orgogliosissimo della sua sessualità e ne faceva un punto imprescindibile del rapporto con me, come di qualsiasi rapporto con una donna (non ha mai avuto amiche, per intenderci, solo donne che ha amato o nulla). Mettici vent'anni di differenza di età, e hai uno per il quale il colpo dell'impotenza è stato veramente una mazzata psicologica di dimensioni epiche...
> 
> Io ho un dialogo con l'altro, ma non è profondo, perché l'altro "funziona" mentalmente all'opposto di me e del mio uomo (che mentalmente mi somiglia moltissimo). La relazione con questo altro è proprio un'altra cosa. Ma mentre io la vivo emotivamente, lui, che sogna la vecchiaia con me, non ha nessuna _cura emotiva_ di questo rapporto. Per lui ci sono finché ci sono, ne è grato e felice, ma della psicologia gliene frega nulla. Insomma, parliamo di musica, di videogiochi, di lavoro, ma di sentimenti mai. Non per altro: ma perché ne è totalmente incapace.


E magari perchè è già di un'altra. Magari.


----------



## feather (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io ho un dialogo con l'altro, ma non è profondo, perché l'altro "funziona" mentalmente all'opposto di me e del mio uomo


Già il fatto che lo chiami "il tuo uomo" è emblematico.
Però scusami, da come parli dell'altro sembra uno che ti tieni giusto perché scopa bene. Ti sei spiegata male, ho capito male io oppure è il caso?


----------



## Fantastica (25 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E magari perchè è già di un'altra. Magari.


Eh, tu lo sai.


----------



## Spider (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il bacio sulla bocca mi è stato negato perché nel baciarmi sentiva che non gli si rizzava più e stava male, detto fuori dai denti, e mi dispiace dirlo... I suoi occhi brillano quando ci vediamo, a pasqua persino mi ha abbracciata a sé prima di addromentarci e si è addromentato tendomi stretta a sé. Un passo avanti... non essere così estremo... se puoi. Comunque bello leggerti.


non sai quanto ti voglio bene.
non riesco a commentare diversamente.
credo che tu sia veramente una gran donna, 
capace anche di riflettere.
non abbassarti, anche perchè quello che fai potrebbe venirti rinfacciato.
agire nell'ignoto, nella bugia non ti si addice.
se mai può essere un merito.


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì. ma con la stessa persona non che con una converso, con un'altra ceno, con un'altra faccio sesso emotivo, con un'altra sesso penetrativo.
> *Stai invitando Fanta a una situazione di scissione di sé* che dichiaratamente ha già scritto che la fa sentire di avere turbato un rapporto perfetto.


Non la sto invitando. Mi spiace si sia inteso questo. 

Che poi in un qualche modo sia una forma di scissione...sì, non hai tutti i torti. Lo è.

Da buona scissa, io separo bene corpo e mente e spirito.

E' una parte del mio essere che non mi fa stare benissimo. 
Ma sto capendo che quello che non mi fa stare bene, è il fatto che le parti non siano in comunicazione fra di loro.

Cioè quella che non riesce a pensare di fare a meno della fisicità si giudica brutta e sbagliata. Una parte che macchia. Una parte cattiva. 

L'altra, quella che tende a starsene rintanata ed è tutta dolorante, è anche dolce e romantica e sogna il miraggio di cui parla Fantastica. 
Ma non sa come fare per arrivare a quel miraggio lì. Anche perchè sente il peso delle macchie di cui parla Fantastica.

E qui entra in gioco l'altra ancora, che è brava a spiegare i perchè. E pretenderebbe di fare da paciere fra le altre due.
Che racconta la storia prima di averla vissuta. Che mette i paletti. Morali. 
E poi si chiede se sono quelli giusti e da che parte vengono. E si risponde. E ri-crea sistemi di riferimento.

In realtà, nel mio percorso mi sto rendendo conto che non ha mai fatto da paciere, ma ha chiesto alternativamente alle altre due di tacere. Giudicandole. Schiacciandole. Impedendo che si incontrassero.

Sto scoprendo che l'unica via, quando ci si trova in scissione, non è combattere la scissione ma creare i presupposti per cui le parti scisse prendano consapevolezza l'una dell'altra, facciano amicizia in un qualche modo e insieme aiutino a funzionare bene nella vita. La razionalità dovrebbe essere il ponte per cui questo possa accadere.

Fantastica, ma questo lo può dire solo lei, *è* in uno stato di scissione in cui sente la parte che desidera il sesso e non vuole nascondersela e neanche vuole schiacciarla per sacrificarsi. 
E contemporaneamente sente anche l'altra, quella che vive quell'amore fantastico di cui parla e neanche questa vuole spegnersi per lasciare spazio all'altra.

Ecco perchè secondo me, fare tutto da sola, senza esplorare con lui eventualità e possibilità alternative non è una buona idea.

Perchè da buona scissa, so quotidianamente cosa possa significare provare a spegnere alternativamente una o l'altra parte. E' dolorosissimo. Veramente dolorosissimo. Ed è altrettanto doloroso riunirle in un'unica parte, perchè la realtà dei fatti è che non sono unite. Possono però comunicare. E ridisegnare il mondo. Senza macchiarlo.


----------



## Fantastica (25 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Già il fatto che lo chiami "il tuo uomo" è emblematico.
> Però scusami, da come parli dell'altro sembra uno che ti tieni giusto perché scopa bene. Ti sei spiegata male, ho capito male io oppure è il caso?


Io amo le sfide. Hai presente Pinocchio che diventa bambino: qui però volevo il contrario. In questo senso ha ragione Minerva. Faccio arte con gli esseri umani. Ma l'avevo scritto. Per questo dico il "mio uomo": con lui non ho MAI manipolato NULLA.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Eh, tu lo sai.


Pure lui. Tu forse no, ma fantastichi, (da qui il nick). Vivi di struggenti amori impossibili e, appunto, disimpegnati.


----------



## feather (25 Aprile 2014)

Scusa la domanda indelicata, è per capire.
Da quello che scrivi. Se ho interpretato bene, cosa di cui dubito, non so se si è capito ma sono brillo stasera.. tu hai un uomo che ami alla follia ma hai scoperto che esistono bisogno inscritti nel DNA che tutta la letteratura del mondo non può sovrascrivere.
È come visitare Marte e dire che è fichissimo, però non c'è una goccia d'acqua. Il posto è il più bello che tu abbia mai visto in vita tua, ma l'acqua serve, e te la devi portare da casa. Lì non c'è. Ci puoi vivere lì? Se ti ci stabilisci ma l'acqua la devi prendere da altrove, lo si può considerare ancora vivere lì? Anche se sei dipendente da un altro posto che ti fornisce l'acqua?

Scusa, ho più domande che risposte; al solito...


----------



## Fantastica (25 Aprile 2014)

*Mi spiego meglio*



Fantastica ha detto:


> Io amo le sfide. Hai presente Pinocchio che diventa bambino: qui però volevo il contrario. In questo senso ha ragione Minerva. Faccio arte con gli esseri umani. Ma l'avevo scritto. Per questo dico il "mio uomo": con lui non ho MAI manipolato NULLA.



L'altro è un bravo bambino. Il classico bravo bambino che non sa un cazzo della vita e crede di sapere tutto. Obbediente, borghese, soddisfatto. Ecco: io volevo trasformarlo in un bel Pinocchio. 
Con il mio uomo queste arti sono assolutamente nulle. Per questo è il mio grande amore. Perché mi ha disarmata, mi ha raccolta, mi ha fatta rinascere, mi ha dato sicurezza, forza, me la dà ancora. Perché è generoso, tanto quanto l'altro è piccolo, meschinello, ipocrita. Certo, adesso un po' Pinocchio lo è diventato. Se non altro perché dice le bugie. Ma non solo: anche perché ha raggiunto il privilegio della disobbedienza a un sé che non gli corrisponde in pieno, Perché adesso finalmente ha dei dubbi.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2014)

Madonna Fester, ma per te la vita è sempre così? Se devi farti un panino tra mortadella e prosciutto cotto o bresaola e grana rimani con la testa inclinata di lato, l'occhio vitreo e la bavetta all'angolo della bocca a pensarci su due orette buone?


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' irrealistico, ma è quello che succede a noi due. Siamo stati sempre bene insieme. Sempre. Io con lui è come se stessi con me. Non so se mi spiego...


Si ti spieghi :smile:


----------



## Fantastica (25 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Scusa la domanda indelicata, è per capire.
> Da quello che scrivi. Se ho interpretato bene, cosa di cui dubito, non so se si è capito ma sono brillo stasera.. tu hai un uomo che ami alla follia ma hai scoperto che esistono bisogno inscritti nel DNA che tutta la letteratura del mondo non può sovrascrivere.
> È come visitare Marte e dire che è fichissimo, però non c'è una goccia d'acqua. Il posto è il più bello che tu abbia mai visto in vita tua, ma l'acqua serve, e te la devi portare da casa. Lì non c'è. Ci puoi vivere lì? Se ti ci stabilisci ma l'acqua la devi prendere da altrove, lo si può considerare ancora vivere lì? Anche se sei dipendente da un altro posto che ti fornisce l'acqua?
> 
> Scusa, ho più domande che risposte; al solito...


Non credo che il sesso su Marte sia l'acqua. Cioè, non credo sia una dimensione necessaria alla sopravvivenza su Marte. Io su Marte voglio continuare a starci. Il fatto è che esiste anche un pianeta dove l'acqua scorre a fiumi. E non è Marte. E io non sono marziana.


----------



## feather (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Certo, adesso un po' Pinocchio lo è diventato. Se non altro perché dice le bugie. Ma non solo: anche perché ha raggiunto il privilegio della disobbedienza a un sé che non gli corrisponde in pieno, Perché adesso finalmente ha dei dubbi.


Se la speranza è quello di trasformarlo lascia perdere. Uno obbediente, borghese e soddisfatto morirà esattamente così. I dubbi che scalfiranno appena la superficie, una lucidatina e torna tutto come prima.


----------



## feather (25 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna Fester, ma per te la vita è sempre così? Se devi farti un panino tra mortadella e prosciutto cotto o bresaola e grana rimani con la testa inclinata di lato, l'occhio vitreo e la bavetta all'angolo della bocca a pensarci su due orette buone?


No, vado di bresaola e grana. La mortadella non mi piace.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> non riesco a capire cosa ci sia di orrendo a pensare che delle persone si amino con il corpo senza erezione.
> Sei strano.


No è semplicemente un uomo


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sai, cacciottina, questo credo sia un nodo inestricabile... Quando un uomo è un vero uomo (e il mio indubbiamente lo è) non può concepire una sessualità diversa.
> Qui la differenza tra maschio e femmina per me è RADICALE.


Condivido, tant'è che i maschietti che finora ti ha quotato pensano che senza sesso non si riesca ad andare avanti nutrendo solo il sentimento quindi...differenza sostanziale tra uomo e donna


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Grandissima. Vero. Vero, Vero. Ne dobbiamo parlare. Con delicatezza estrema, perché so che per lui è terribilmente difficile parlare... Lo è sempre stato, figuriamoci in questa situazione.... -E' un riccio, no? (dio come lo amo)-. Ci vuole tempo. Il tempo che se la senta prima di tutto di venire di nuovo qui da me (viviamo in città diverse); poi che ci "riconosciamo".* So che capisci cosa voglio dire con "riconosciamo"... Intanto io sono però nella situazione in cui non mi piaccio, per cui, appunto "intanto", mentre lo rassicuro del mio amore, mi faccio qualche cavalcata con un altro e non "pensando a lui"*... Eppure il _sacrificio_ lo trovo proprio incompatibile con l'amore, quale che sia 'sto amore.


Credo di capire Fantastica. Credo. 

Ho scritto nel post in cui ho risposto a Brunetta di quelle parti. Non so se in un qualche modo ti ci riconosci, se ti possano essere utili per ricomporre la frattura in cui quel "non mi piaccio" governa il tuo sentire.

Io non vedo un bivio, un sì o un no assoluti in questa tua storia.

Vedo la ricerca di chiarezza. 

Ma certo dipende da te e da lui. 
Da quanto vi possiate riconoscere e ricalare in questa situazione nuova. 
Da quanto Lui possa accettare che il tuo corpo trovi soddisfazione con un altro. 

Partendo da quello che dici tu, se ho capito bene..quando il tuo corpo è con un altro, la parte di te che lo ama non si è mossa da dove era, e cioè con Lui. 
E questa è roba tutta tua invece. Riguarda quanto puoi o non puoi accettare una scissione di te. 

E poi dipende da quanto tu e lui insieme potete essere in grado di ridisegnare la vostra sessualità, il terreno comune su cui vi incontrate.

Ovviamente il collante è la chiarezza. E poi...boh...chissà cosa ne potrebbe uscire. 

L'alternativa è imbrogliarlo.
O rinunciare. Qualunque cosa riguardi la rinuncia.

Il sacrificarsi..ecco, neanche io lo contemplo. Nella mia storia di vita incontrare il sacrificio non è stato un buon affare.

Spero di essere riuscita a farmi capire.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il problema invece Minerva è che sembra che qualunque alternativa aumenti la loro frustrazione


Per gli uomini è' così e credo sia qualcosa di atavico, difficile modificare  questo modo di vivere l'amore


----------



## Fantastica (25 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Se la speranza è quello di trasformarlo lascia perdere. Uno obbediente, borghese e soddisfatto morirà esattamente così. I dubbi che scalfiranno appena la superficie, una lucidatina e torna tutto come prima.


No no... E' cambiato... Però sto giocando col fuoco, perché se cambia troppo, magari finisce che mi vuole tutta e succede un disastro. Io non voglio lui. Voglio che gli resti la sensazione che la sua vita non era programmabile come credeva, che gli resti il rimpianto per la gioia che ha provato con me. Oltre no. Certo è che per lui sono un punto fisso del suo sistema solare. Anche solo come amica. Peccato che anche io come il mio uomo non creda nelle amicizie in cui c'è una chimica mostruosa.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per gli uomini è' così e credo sia qualcosa di atavico, difficile modificare  questo modo di vivere l'amore


Ma non è "per gli uomini". Tanto che pure Fantasticissima s'è trovata una alternativa. E chi rimane in coppia dove uno vorrebbe e l'altro no (o non può) mica se la passa benissimo, eh.


----------



## feather (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Voglio che gli resti la sensazione che la sua vita non era programmabile come credeva, che gli resti il rimpianto per la gioia che ha provato con me. Oltre no.


Perché odi quest'uomo? Che ti ha fatto?


----------



## Fantastica (25 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Ma è poi così necessario... dirlo?
> 
> E' un accordo tacito.
> 
> ...


Eh, è il motivo per cui, pur avendomi lui lanciato il gancio una volta un paio di mesi fa, non l'ho raccolto... Non volevo fargli male. Ma se è un amore grande, come credo, ha ragione Ipazia. Occorre chiarezza.

@Ipazia mi hai capita vertiginosamente

@PrinciPapessa
grazie, perché parli una lingua chiarissima e sei diretta e vera. Grazie.


----------



## Fantastica (25 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Perché odi quest'uomo? Che ti ha fatto?


Uh, non lo odio! Perché ravvisi odio? E' la consapevolezza che non ti piace?


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Eh, è il motivo per cui, pur avendomi lui lanciato il gancio una volta un paio di mesi fa, non l'ho raccolto... Non volevo fargli male. Ma se è un amore grande, come credo, ha ragione Ipazia. Occorre chiarezza.
> 
> *@Ipazia mi hai capita vertiginosamente*
> 
> ...



..sono contenta. Temevo di aver proiettato vertiginosamente. :mrgreen:

Ti invidio l'amore grande. E la capacità di viverlo. Quell'affidarsi..mi ha fatto piangere. Dev'essere proprio bello.

Ma un amore come lo descrivi, hai ragione, merita chiarezza e trasparenza, queste sì assolute. 
Degli IO coinvolti e del NOI che potrebbe uscirne.


----------



## @lex (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sai che è un tabu questo argomento?


Alt! Cioè stai dicendo che non ne parla ma che nemmeno sa di che tipo è il suo problema?  O sei solo tu a non essere al corrente di come sta esattamente ka situazione?


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo che mi basterebbe.
> Ma indipentebtemente da me porca puttana io voglio che stia bene lui.
> Scusate esco dal 3d mi fa male e soprattutto non voglio rovinare un 3d così bello di Fantastica


Mi dispiace


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì. Perché tutto il resto mi potrebbe far fare a meno di quello.
> Insomma per me l'appagamento in una relazione amorosa è fatta di innumerevoli componenti che fanno sì che una carenza non possa intaccare la qualità di una relazione, se la qualità c'è ed è altissima.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Fantastica (25 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Alt! Cioè stai dicendo che non ne parla ma che nemmeno sa di che tipo è il suo problema?  O sei solo tu a non essere al corrente di come sta esattamente ka situazione?


In realtà so che sta prendendo delle pillole. Ma non entro mai in argomento, perché so che lo fa soffrire tanto. E poi lui non è ancora arrivato a capire che è un problema di coppia, cioè che è nostro. Per lui la coppia non c'è più e il problema è solo suo... Capisci...?


----------



## feather (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Uh, non lo odio! Perché ravvisi odio? E' la consapevolezza che non ti piace?


No, la volontà di farlo vivere nel rimpianto.


----------



## @lex (25 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma si può godere anche senza pene , cosa c'entra con il romanticismo?
> poi che non sia semplice e che sia un limite non ci piove


Minerva scusa ma ormai ti conosco da tempo. in ogni caso visto che sei semplice e ci vuole un lumite un grosso limitante e semplice vaffanculo proprio mai?


----------



## Spider (25 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Minerva scusa ma ormai ti conosco da tempo. in ogni caso visto che sei semplice e ci vuole un lumite un grosso limitante e semplice vaffanculo proprio mai?



certo, che fai proprio fatica a farti una nuova reputazione...
in culo ti entra in testa no.


----------



## Minerva (25 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Minerva scusa ma *ormai ti conosco da tempo*. in ogni caso visto che sei semplice e ci vuole un lumite un grosso limitante e semplice vaffanculo proprio mai?


mi sa che però mi hai letto poco


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2014)

per amor di chiarezza, Fantastica. 
La scissione di cui ho scritto, deriva da un dolore che non ho saputo e potuto gestire in altro modo, se non così. 
Scindendomi appunto. E per anni non ne sono neanche stata consapevole. 

Riconoscere la scissione e provare a ricomporla, è l'azione che segue il pensare che sarebbe proprio bello essere intera.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è "per gli uomini". Tanto che pure Fantasticissima s'è trovata una alternativa. E chi rimane in coppia dove uno vorrebbe e l'altro no (o non può) mica se la passa benissimo, eh.


certo che non se la passa benissimo ma cosa fa per modificare e superare? ( parlo di lui non di fanti)
Allora mettiamola così: l'uomo che ama Fanti ha un problema di impotenza e ciò lo ha così annientato che non riesce nemmeno a parlarne quindi non ama Fanti? No probabilmente si sente in colpa e si punisce evitando lei e la sua fisicità per evitare di affrontare il problema ed è una reazione che nasce dalla notte dei tempi, tipica in un uomo, identificativa direi. Una donna che avesse un problema simile cercherebbe conforto, aiuto, sostegno e condivisione dal priorio uomo. questo per dire che per gli uomini certi argomenti e problemi sono tabù più che per le donne,solo questo


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> certo che non se la passa benissimo ma cosa fa per modificare e superare? ( parlo di lui non di fanti)
> Allora mettiamola così: l'uomo che ama Fanti ha un problema di impotenza e ciò lo ha così annientato che non riesce nemmeno a parlarne quindi non ama Fanti? No probabilmente si sente in colpa e si punisce evitando lei e la sua fisicità per evitare di affrontare il problema ed è una reazione che nasce dalla notte dei tempi, tipica in un uomo, identificativa direi.Una donna che avesse un problema simile cercherebbe conforto, aiuto, sostegno e condivisione dal priorio uomo. questo per dire che per gli uomini certi argomenti e problemi sono tabù più che per le donne,solo questo


Ma lo capisci che il suo uomo vive a trecentocinquanta chilometri ed è il suo uomo da quattordici anni tanto quanto lo sarebbe l'altro che lei si scopa e che però sta con moglie e figli? Non è che dormono tutte le notti insieme, o vivono insieme o che. Non è un rapporto quotidiano. Nella quotidianità il discorso sarebbe enormemente differente. Ma non puoi dire che per l'uomo è tabù e per la donna no o viceversa. Anche qui, ci sono situazioni tipo quella di Farfalla dove il marito sta bene così e buona per tutti ed altre dove è la donna che non ne vuol sapere. Bisogna prendere caso per caso.


----------



## @lex (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> In realtà so che sta prendendo delle pillole. Ma non entro mai in argomento, perché so che lo fa soffrire tanto. E poi lui non è ancora arrivato a capire che è un problema di coppia, cioè che è nostro. Per lui la coppia non c'è più e il problema è solo suo... Capisci...?


Emmizzega no!!!! Non credo che non capisca. è solo paura.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma lo capisci che il suo uomo vive a trecentocinquanta chilometri ed è il suo uomo da quattordici anni tanto quanto lo sarebbe l'altro che lei si scopa e che però sta con moglie e figli? Non è che dormono tutte le notti insieme, o vivono insieme o che. Non è un rapporto quotidiano. Nella quotidianità il discorso sarebbe enormemente differente. Ma non puoi dire che per l'uomo è tabù e per la donna no o viceversa. Anche qui, ci sono situazioni tipo quella di Farfalla dove il marito sta bene così e buona per tutti ed altre dove è la donna che non ne vuol sapere. Bisogna prendere caso per caso.


si si ho capito certo la non quotidianità non aiuta ma insomma se si ama ....ma poi parlo con te che sei un orso :mrgreen:


----------



## Fantastica (25 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Grazie a te per la condivisione...
> 
> Però ancora non ho capito una cosa: stai bene adesso?  Sei contenta della tua vita, anche se complicata?


Quando, come poco fa, mi ha chiamata su Skype , io ero felice. Ma mi sento ancora non trasparente, perché taccio sull'altro. E questo me lo posso anche dimenticare, posso dimenticarmi che ho una relazione, perché quando vedo lui vedo solo lui, ma quando poco fa ho chiuso, no, non sto bene.


----------



## Divì (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Infatti per me è esattamente l'opposto. Le parole sono cose.


Quoto questo, mi sembra importante.
grazie per la tua storia, anche io ho bisogno di ragionarci un po' prima di rispondere. Posso solo dirti che comprendo piu' di quanto possa dire e che penso che le parole non SIANO cose ma CREINO cose.

Un abbraccio.


----------



## Fantastica (25 Aprile 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> per amor di chiarezza, Fantastica.
> La scissione di cui ho scritto, deriva da un dolore che non ho saputo e potuto gestire in altro modo, se non così.
> Scindendomi appunto. E per anni non ne sono neanche stata consapevole.
> 
> Riconoscere la scissione e provare a ricomporla, è l'azione che segue il pensare che sarebbe proprio bello essere intera.


Io ti auguro di provare quella sensazione lì di interezza prima o poi nella tua vita. Credo che solo l'amore come l'ho chiamato qui e vissuto io, che avevo il tuo stesso problema e credo per lo stesso dolore originario mai accolto, sia la chiave per sentirsi finalmente integrati e, passamelo, perdonati...


----------



## Tebe (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Quando, come poco fa, mi ha chiamata su Skype , io ero felice. Ma mi sento ancora non trasparente, perché taccio sull'altro. E questo me lo posso anche dimenticare, posso dimenticarmi che ho una relazione, perché quando vedo lui vedo solo lui, ma quando poco fa ho chiuso, no, non sto bene.


Qualche volta, Fanta, bisogna scendere a compromessi con se stessi.
per un bene superiore. Il nostro. Che ci consente di far stare bene con noi anche gli altri.


----------



## Divì (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sai, cacciottina, questo credo sia un nodo inestricabile... Quando un uomo è un vero uomo (e il mio indubbiamente lo è) non può concepire una sessualità diversa.
> Qui la differenza tra maschio e femmina per me è RADICALE.


Quindi il problema e' piu' suo che tuo. Nel senso che siccome lui e' un Vero Uomo non puo' nemmeno pensare a scorciatoie, a soluzioni che vivrebbe come alternative e non come parte integranti del vostro rapporto fisico.

Posso chiederti quanti anni ha lui?


----------



## Fantastica (25 Aprile 2014)

Divina ha detto:


> Quindi il problema e' piu' suo che tuo. Nel senso che siccome lui e' un Vero Uomo non puo' nemmeno pensare a scorciatoie, a soluzioni che vivrebbe come alternative e non come parte integranti del vostro rapporto fisico.
> 
> Posso chiederti quanti anni ha lui?


65 ad agosto


----------



## ipazia (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io ti auguro di provare quella sensazione lì di interezza prima o poi nella tua vita. Credo che solo l'amore come l'ho chiamato qui e vissuto io, che avevo il tuo stesso problema e credo per lo stesso dolore originario mai accolto, sia la chiave per sentirsi finalmente integrati e, passamelo, perdonati...


Grazie Fantastica, davvero.

...so che hai ragione. Prima o poi lo sentirò anche.

La tua storia mi ha fatto bene.

Grazie.


----------



## Fantastica (25 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Qualche volta, Fanta, bisogna scendere a compromessi con se stessi.
> per un bene superiore. Il nostro. Che ci consente di far stare bene con noi anche gli altri.


Sai, anche io pensavo così nel periodo in cui l'ho scordato... Ma è prevalsa poi la sensazione (non solo il ragionamento morale, o moralistico, vedi tu) di aver buttato nel cesso un gioiello, di aver imbrattato un angolo di paradiso bello in sé, indipendentemente da me. Bello proprio per tutti, perché tutti coloro che hanno avuto a che fare con la me "ricomposta e integrata" hanno goduto dei bellissimi doni che questo amore ha dato a me, proprio perché ne ero vivificata.
Non ho mai perso il mio piacere di vivere, ma il dispiacere di me ho cominciato a sentirlo. E più lo sentivo, più scendevo giù, nel senso che facevo cose in cui mi vedevo falsa e più mi ci vedevo più insistevo. Un po' come quando siccome ti dicono che sei, per esempio, che ne so, acida, ecco: ti cali nella parte e lo diventi proprio.
E' un po' difficile forse da capire, ma è così che ho fatto. Più spalavo merda sul paradiso, più ne volevo spalare ancora: pezzetto di merda per pezzetto di merda, ben raccolta, bene ammucchiata, ben lanciata.


----------



## sienne (25 Aprile 2014)

Carissima Fantastica,


l'amore, è come il raggio di sole ... 
lo percepiamo bianco, perfetto, luminoso, caldo e bello.
Ma in realtà, contiene raggi di vari colori ... 
Solo quando la scomponiamo, riusciamo a riconoscerlo ... 
C'è chi ha più del verde, più del viola, più del giallo ...
C'è chi cambia ... perché il tempo e le situazioni cambiano, 
e così assorbono e riflettono di continuo diversi colori ... 
Questo è ancho amore ... è anche un grande amore.
Lasciare scorrere e danzare sotto i vari raggi ... 
Il periodo, nel quale assorbi tutto ... è importante. 
Non è nero e basta. È quel momento del confronto ... 
Lascia libera nuovamente il raggio ... e vedete assieme
 che colore esce ... e lasciate che rifletta quello che siete oggi ... 

Parla con lui ... 

Un abbraccio forte forte ... 


sienne


----------



## tullio (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Perché non sono stata capace di restargli fedele. Perché non mi pento di aver iniziato una relazione con un altro, se non per il fatto che sono venuta meno a un'ideale di perfezione in cui credevo di essere profondamente rispecchiata e invece no. Perché mi sono degradata rispetto alla limpidezza del nostro amore e per un certo periodo mi sono scordata di lui. Perché adesso vorrei ricominciare ma non so se rinuncerei all'altro che pure non vale un'oncia di lui. Perché mi giudico malissimo, per il fatto che non me la sentirei per niente di essere sincera col confessare a lui questa storia. Perché non voglio amare per pietà, e non ne sarei nemmeno capace e lui ne sarebbe disgustato e giustamente offeso, ma continuare a vedere l'altro sembra quasi la condizione perché io possa non amare nemmeno per un secondo _per pietà_...


Non so se gli abbracci virtuali hanno un senso, non so nemmeno se potrei permettermelo un abbraccio virtuale, vista la scarsa conoscenza...ma se la risposta a queste domande è sì, allora, per quel che vale, considerati abbracciata. 
Penso di potermi unire al coro dei molti che hanno già rilevato, non sempre esplicitamente ma in modo comunque sostanziale, che ti giudichi troppo severamente. Non ti sei degradata affatto, non hai distrutto niente, non hai fatto, soprattutto, del male a nessuno se non a te stessa. Mi sembra anzi, a dirla tutta, che le tue responsabilità personali nella vicenda sono minime. Ti sei trovata in un angolo, per volontà di nessuno, e hai cercato un po' di calore. Nessuno potrebbe giudicarti male. Nella tue mente pensi in termini di incontri erotici, di sesso e penetrazioni, di tradimento sessuale... a me sembra invece che si possa parlare solo del bisogno di avere qualche briciola di senso, di significato, da una vita che, per motivi non dipendenti da te, rischiava di non averne. Ami una persona: e questo mi sembra sia qualcosa di positivo a prescindere. Non la stai odiando, la stai amando; non cerchi il suo male ma il suo bene. Ne sei intensamente presa. Partirei da qui. Per fare che? Ma per continuare ad amarla, con tutta te stessa, con tutto ciò di cui sei capace. Amarlo per quel che è: non si amano gli ideali si amano le persone. Così come sono, con difetti e problemi. Un amore che, mi pare di comprendere, è ricambiato. Qualcuno notava che il cercare di allontanarti a seguito del problema era un atto d'amore. Lo è: un gesto estremo. Chissà quanto gli è costato sia in termini di amore per te sia in termini di amor proprio. Non riuscite a stare staccati? Vivaddio! Appiccicatevi, come che viene, come potete, magari anche solo fissandovi negli occhi tenendovi per mano. Chissà cosa accadrà in avvenire, cure o non cure: per ora badiamo al presente. Forse hai fatto l'amore con un altro resettando un momento la tua mente ma mi pare chiaro che l'ultima cosa che si possa dire è che ti sei "scordata di lui".
Questo amore è sporcato dal rapporto con l'altro? Prima chiariamo che questo amore è amore davvero e non ha nulla a che vedere con la pietà. Stai male, malissimo e pensi ci sia di mezzo la pietà? Riprendi questo amore e tienitelo stretto. 

L'altro? Non è chiarissimo che tipo di rapporto hai con questa persona.  Mi pare che, fermo restando il dovere di non offendere questo "altro",  che non ami ma che comunque partecipa della tua vita, il tuo interesse è limitato, nel senso che è connesso a particolari aspetti. Quest'uomo ti fa star bene e dona qualcosa alla tua vita. Hai due possibilità (entrambe senza rapporto con un senso di "pietà"): lo riveli alla persona che ami o lo tieni celato. Nel primo caso, proprio perché ti ama, quest'uomo, accetterà che tu abbia altri amici. Non potrà non farlo. Questo avrà effetti sul vostro amore, indubbiamente. Ma non necessariamente negativi. Inutile scendere in dettagli: sarebbe un supplizio doloroso e umiliante. Ma raccontare che ti vedi con una persona, che non ami, perché a volte ti senti sola, perché la distanza è quella che è, mi pare cosa che una persona intelligente e sensibile -come capisco è l'uomo che ami - sia in grado di accettare pienamente. Questo, vederti con l'altra persona, non sporca nulla, non rovina nulla, non cambia nulla. 
Nel secondo caso taci qualcosa che potrebbe dare un dolore. Ma taci non per pietà ma per amore. Taci perché in fondo è, nel vostro rapporto, irrilevante. Taci, soprattutto, per ora, perché chissà cosa può portare l'avvenire. 

Non ho, naturalmente, la possibilità di dare un suggerimento. Ma di una cosa sono certo: che sei una bella persona. 

Infine: in poche ore 20 pagine di interventi, senza una battuta scema, con divergenze ma con sincerità... vorrà dire qualcosa sulla gente di questo forum no?


----------



## Fantastica (25 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Carissima Fantastica,
> 
> 
> l'amore, è come il raggio di sole ...
> ...


E questi diversi colori ... è anche _la saggezza_ del _destino_, ciò che suggerisce la sventura: farci qualcosa, crescere, diventare grandi... Non basta lo schermo per la grandezza del mio grazie. Tu illumini.


----------



## Fantastica (25 Aprile 2014)

*@Tullio*

Hai parole generose per me, e bellissime. 

E sì, questo forum è fatto di gran belle persone. Ho aspettato tanto, ma alla fine ho osato anche io confessarmi, perché mi sono fidata del fatto che sì: questo forum è traboccante di belle persone.:smile:


----------



## sienne (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E questi diversi colori ... è anche _la saggezza_ del _destino_, ciò che suggerisce la sventura: farci qualcosa, crescere, diventare grandi... Non basta lo schermo per la grandezza del mio grazie. Tu illumini.



Ciao

 ... 

è un enorme piacere, averti conosciuta ... 
leggendoti ... 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Hai parole generose per me, e bellissime.
> 
> E sì, questo forum è fatto di gran belle persone. Ho aspettato tanto, ma alla fine ho osato anche io confessarmi, perché mi sono fidata del fatto che sì: *questo forum è traboccante di belle persone*.:smile:


Grazie, grazie. Non dovevi, ma grazie lo stesso.


----------



## @lex (25 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Grazie, grazie. Non dovevi, ma grazie lo stesso.


non ringraziare non parlava di noi due. ma soprattutto non parlava di te


----------



## Fantastica (25 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Grazie, grazie. Non dovevi, ma grazie lo stesso.


:smile: ... io non scordo nulla del bene che ricevo. Ci sei anche tu che strabocchi... anche quando sbrocchi (salvo qualche caso, in cui il sangue bisteccoso diventa nerastro e puzza)


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> non ringraziare non parlava di noi due. ma soprattutto non parlava di te


Non ti si può nascondere proprio nulla.


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> :smile: ... io non scordo nulla del bene che ricevo. Ci sei anche tu che strabocchi... anche quando sbrocchi (salvo qualche caso, in cui il sangue bisteccoso diventa nerastro e puzza)


Quello è sanguinaccio ed è una raffinatezza.


----------



## Fantastica (25 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quello è sanguinaccio ed è una raffinatezza.


Con me non l'hai usata e te ne ringrazio io.


----------



## @lex (25 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non ti si può nascondere proprio nulla.


eh no. ma bisogna dire che non perdi occasione per mostrare che bella personcina sei. e pure oggi in questo bellissimo thread lo hai dimostrato


----------



## Nicka (25 Aprile 2014)

Sono sinceramente colpita da questo thread, tanto che davvero non saprei cosa risponderti...
Ho letto quando hai postato, ho riletto, ho letto gli interventi, ma non mi sento in grado di scrivere nulla che non sia davvero un abbraccio virtuale anche se non ti conosco...


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> eh no. ma bisogna dire che non perdi occasione per mostrare che bella persona sei.


Ho una certa accortezza nei modi, un umorismo piuttosto tagliente che sfocia a volte nel sarcasmo, un'acuta intelligenza ed un paio di occhi assassini. Effettivamente non che mi dia poi troppo da fare di mio, ma a volte tutto sto ben di Dio esce fuori. Che dire, sono un modesto di ritorno.


----------



## @lex (25 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho una certa accortezza nei modi, un umorismo piuttosto tagliente che sfocia a volte nel sarcasmo, un'acuta intelligenza ed un paio di occhi assassini. Effettivamente non che mi dia poi troppo da fare di mio, ma a volte tutto sto ben di Dio esce fuori. Che dire, sono un modesto di ritorno.


ma va là che sei solo un greve cafone e francamente stavo leggendo un bellissimo thread e poi sei arrivato a cagare in mezzo alla piazza col tuo commento greve, fuori luogo e senza motivo su minerva. altro che acuta intelligenza. dovresti vergognarti. direi che possiamo chiudere qui. almeno in questo thread.


----------



## Fantastica (25 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho una certa accortezza nei modi, un umorismo piuttosto tagliente che sfocia a volte nel sarcasmo, un'acuta intelligenza ed un paio di occhi assassini. Effettivamente non che mi dia poi troppo da fare di mio, ma a volte tutto sto ben di Dio esce fuori. Che dire, sono un modesto di ritorno.


Hai un personaggio. A pelle, io mi sono fidata subito di te. Sei stato tra i miei primi "amici" qui sopra. Sei pessimo nei modi, e lo sai molto bene; il tuo umorismo è talvolta greve, sul resto non mi esprimo, anche se una volta ti chiesi di far girare quel povero neurone che avevi in testa.
Di certo sei autentico. E questo a me spazza via ogni dubbio.


----------



## Minerva (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Hai un personaggio. A pelle, io mi sono fidata subito di te. Sei stato tra i miei primi "amici" qui sopra. Sei pessimo nei modi, e lo sai molto bene; il tuo umorismo è talvolta greve, sul resto non mi esprimo, anche se una volta ti chiesi di far girare quel povero neurone che avevi in testa.
> Di certo sei autentico. E questo a me spazza via ogni dubbio.


esulando dal caso specifico posso dirti che a me questa cosa che uno è autentico solo se spara verità non richieste in maniera gretta e volgare non è mai andata giù?
l'educazione è sempre ipocrisia?
e che caspita


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> ma va là che sei solo un greve cafone e francamente stavo leggendo un bellissimo thread e poi sei arrivato a cagare in mezzo alla piazza col tuo commento greve, fuori luogo e senza motivo su minerva. altro che acuta intelligenza. dovresti vergognarti. direi che possiamo chiudere qui. almeno in questo thread.


Ahahahahahahhahahahah!


----------



## Nicka (25 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> esulando dal caso specifico posso dirti che a me questa cosa che uno è autentico solo se spara verità non richieste in maniera gretta e volgare non è mai andata giù?
> *l'educazione è sempre ipocrisia?*
> e che caspita


Sarebbe da aprirci un thread...


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Hai un personaggio. A pelle, io mi sono fidata subito di te. Sei stato tra i miei primi "amici" qui sopra. Sei pessimo nei modi, e lo sai molto bene; il tuo umorismo è talvolta greve, sul resto non mi esprimo, anche se una volta ti chiesi di far girare quel povero neurone che avevi in testa.
> Di certo sei autentico. E questo a me spazza via ogni dubbio.


Il povero neurone che ho in testa io qui, in media, se lo sognano ad occhi aperti, ammesso che ci arrivino. E lo sappiamo. Sui modi: dipende dalle persone, dipende dal contesto, dipende dalle situazioni. Dipende.


----------



## Fantastica (25 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> esulando dal caso specifico posso dirti che a me questa cosa che uno è autentico solo se spara verità non richieste in maniera gretta e volgare non è mai andata giù?
> l'educazione è sempre ipocrisia?
> e che caspita


In un forum serve anche questo, credo. Lui ci sta bene, è come un divano scomodo ma antico: se mancasse nell'arredo della stanza, mancherebbe. Dico sul serio.
A volte la sua opinione è spiazzante e questo è molto utile. A volte, vabbè... Ma mica ci dobbiamo convivere, no?


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> esulando dal caso specifico posso dirti che a me questa cosa che uno è autentico solo se spara verità non richieste in maniera gretta e volgare non è mai andata giù?
> l'educazione è sempre ipocrisia?
> e che caspita


Ma a te non vanno giù tante di quelle cose che è realmente poco importante. Se dovessimo ragionare col tuo metro, allora, qui non si direbbe nulla che non andasse oltre il punto a croce, i pastori tedeschi cuccioloni, la fotografia e la menopausa. Tipo. E guai a nominare IL CAZZO.


----------



## @lex (25 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ahahahahahahhahahahah!


ahahahahhahahhahahahahhahahahah
come dici tu dipende....dipende tutto dalle percentuali. io 100% se vi è un motivo. tu 100% anche se non c'è. un'enorme differenza. hce io posso spiegare tu puoi fare altrettanto? non rispondere, lo faccio io. NO


----------



## Fantastica (25 Aprile 2014)

*faccio notare*

... faccio notare che anche questa volta JB è maleducato, con ogni evidenza. Ma nel mio thread, ora, glielo sto consentendo. Mi mancano ancora le opinioni di *Sbri*, di *Inno*, di *Rabby* se mai passasse.
Ma magari leggeranno, magari ce la faranno a intervenire in mezzo a questo pour-parler alla JB...
Insomma: bisogna anche dare fiducia se la si vuole.


----------



## sienne (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> In un forum serve anche questo, credo. Lui ci sta bene, è come un divano scomodo ma antico: se mancasse nell'arredo della stanza, mancherebbe. Dico sul serio.
> A volte la sua opinione è spiazzante e questo è molto utile. A volte, vabbè... Ma mica ci dobbiamo convivere, no?


Ciao

mancherebbe, verissimo. Una cosa che ho già espresso una volta. 
Ogni tanto non ha tanta pazienza, con chi non capisce o afferra al volo ... 
Ma ha delle angolature che allargano. Lo leggo volentieri. 


sienne


----------



## @lex (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... faccio notare che anche questa volta JB è maleducato, con ogni evidenza. Ma nel mio thread, ora, glielo sto consentendo. Mi mancano ancora le opinioni di *Sbri*, di *Inno*, di *Rabby* se mai passasse.
> Ma magari leggeranno, magari ce la faranno a intervenire in mezzo a questo pour-parler alla JB...
> Insomma: bisogna anche dare fiducia se la si vuole.


fiducia? a chi si dovrebbe dare fiducia?


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... faccio notare che anche questa volta JB è maleducato, con ogni evidenza. Ma nel mio thread, ora, glielo sto consentendo. Mi mancano ancora le opinioni di *Sbri*, di *Inno*, di *Rabby* se mai passasse.
> Ma magari leggeranno, magari ce la faranno a intervenire in mezzo a questo pour-parler alla JB...
> Insomma: bisogna anche dare fiducia se la si vuole.


Cosa c'è che non va COL CAZZO? Mah. Lieto di essere consentito. Non abusarne, però.


----------



## Fantastica (25 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> fiducia? a chi si dovrebbe dare fiducia?


A chiunque parli con la sua propria voce e non con voci in prestito. E JB non usa voci in prestito. Usa sempre la sua.


----------



## @lex (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> A chiunque parli con la sua propria voce e non con voci in prestito. E JB non usa voci in prestito. Usa sempre la sua.


come tutti. ne vedo pochi che parlano con la voce di qualcun altro. ma francamente la battuta sulla penetrazione di minerva PER QUANTO  MI RIGUARDA ha avuto lo stesso effetto di uno che si cala le braghe in piazza durante una riunione e comincia a defecare. cosa c'è da "ammirare" in questo?


----------



## Joey Blow (25 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> come tutti. ne vedo pochi che parlano con la voce di qualcun altro. ma francamente la battuta sulla penetrazione di minerva PER QUANTO  MI RIGUARDA ha avuto lo stesso effetto di uno che si cala le braghe in piazza durante una riunione e comincia a defecare. cosa c'è da "ammirare" in questo?


Lo stile. Il savoir faire, che, inevitabilmente, ti difetta. L'arguzia, l'intelligenza di capire perchè e percome. La maturità nel sapere perchè scrivi quello che scrivi. Perchè tu non lo sai. Anche quando dai della mignotta a Sbriciolata senza un perchè, per dire. Io, invece, no.
Però: con te mi fermo qui. Dovevi farlo tu, lo faccio io. Più per la povera Fantastica che per altro, invero. Ma comunque.


----------



## Divì (25 Aprile 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Non so se gli abbracci virtuali hanno un senso, non so nemmeno se potrei permettermelo un abbraccio virtuale, vista la scarsa conoscenza...ma se la risposta a queste domande è sì, allora, per quel che vale, considerati abbracciata.
> Penso di potermi unire al coro dei molti che hanno già rilevato, non sempre esplicitamente ma in modo comunque sostanziale, che ti giudichi troppo severamente. Non ti sei degradata affatto, non hai distrutto niente, non hai fatto, soprattutto, del male a nessuno se non a te stessa. Mi sembra anzi, a dirla tutta, che le tue responsabilità personali nella vicenda sono minime. Ti sei trovata in un angolo, per volontà di nessuno, e hai cercato un po' di calore. Nessuno potrebbe giudicarti male. Nella tue mente pensi in termini di incontri erotici, di sesso e penetrazioni, di tradimento sessuale... a me sembra invece che si possa parlare solo del bisogno di avere qualche briciola di senso, di significato, da una vita che, per motivi non dipendenti da te, rischiava di non averne. Ami una persona: e questo mi sembra sia qualcosa di positivo a prescindere. Non la stai odiando, la stai amando; non cerchi il suo male ma il suo bene. Ne sei intensamente presa. Partirei da qui. Per fare che? Ma per continuare ad amarla, con tutta te stessa, con tutto ciò di cui sei capace. Amarlo per quel che è: non si amano gli ideali si amano le persone. Così come sono, con difetti e problemi. Un amore che, mi pare di comprendere, è ricambiato. Qualcuno notava che il cercare di allontanarti a seguito del problema era un atto d'amore. Lo è: un gesto estremo. Chissà quanto gli è costato sia in termini di amore per te sia in termini di amor proprio. Non riuscite a stare staccati? Vivaddio! Appiccicatevi, come che viene, come potete, magari anche solo fissandovi negli occhi tenendovi per mano. Chissà cosa accadrà in avvenire, cure o non cure: per ora badiamo al presente. Forse hai fatto l'amore con un altro resettando un momento la tua mente ma mi pare chiaro che l'ultima cosa che si possa dire è che ti sei "scordata di lui".
> Questo amore è sporcato dal rapporto con l'altro? Prima chiariamo che questo amore è amore davvero e non ha nulla a che vedere con la pietà. Stai male, malissimo e pensi ci sia di mezzo la pietà? Riprendi questo amore e tienitelo stretto.
> 
> ...


Non posso dare verdi. Ma quoto ogni parola, ogni virgola, ogni emozione ....

E in particolare quoto che Fantastica e' davvero una bella persona, in un luogo di belle persone.

Divi'


----------



## Nocciola (25 Aprile 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Non so se gli abbracci virtuali hanno un senso, non so nemmeno se potrei permettermelo un abbraccio virtuale, vista la scarsa conoscenza...ma se la risposta a queste domande è sì, allora, per quel che vale, considerati abbracciata.
> Penso di potermi unire al coro dei molti che hanno già rilevato, non sempre esplicitamente ma in modo comunque sostanziale, che ti giudichi troppo severamente. Non ti sei degradata affatto, non hai distrutto niente, non hai fatto, soprattutto, del male a nessuno se non a te stessa. Mi sembra anzi, a dirla tutta, che le tue responsabilità personali nella vicenda sono minime. Ti sei trovata in un angolo, per volontà di nessuno, e hai cercato un po' di calore. Nessuno potrebbe giudicarti male. Nella tue mente pensi in termini di incontri erotici, di sesso e penetrazioni, di tradimento sessuale... a me sembra invece che si possa parlare solo del bisogno di avere qualche briciola di senso, di significato, da una vita che, per motivi non dipendenti da te, rischiava di non averne. Ami una persona: e questo mi sembra sia qualcosa di positivo a prescindere. Non la stai odiando, la stai amando; non cerchi il suo male ma il suo bene. Ne sei intensamente presa. Partirei da qui. Per fare che? Ma per continuare ad amarla, con tutta te stessa, con tutto ciò di cui sei capace. Amarlo per quel che è: non si amano gli ideali si amano le persone. Così come sono, con difetti e problemi. Un amore che, mi pare di comprendere, è ricambiato. Qualcuno notava che il cercare di allontanarti a seguito del problema era un atto d'amore. Lo è: un gesto estremo. Chissà quanto gli è costato sia in termini di amore per te sia in termini di amor proprio. Non riuscite a stare staccati? Vivaddio! Appiccicatevi, come che viene, come potete, magari anche solo fissandovi negli occhi tenendovi per mano. Chissà cosa accadrà in avvenire, cure o non cure: per ora badiamo al presente. Forse hai fatto l'amore con un altro resettando un momento la tua mente ma mi pare chiaro che l'ultima cosa che si possa dire è che ti sei "scordata di lui".
> Questo amore è sporcato dal rapporto con l'altro? Prima chiariamo che questo amore è amore davvero e non ha nulla a che vedere con la pietà. Stai male, malissimo e pensi ci sia di mezzo la pietà? Riprendi questo amore e tienitelo stretto.
> 
> ...


Bellissimo intervento
Oggi volete proprio farmi piangere..


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2014)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non la sto invitando. Mi spiace si sia inteso questo.
> 
> Che poi in un qualche modo sia una forma di scissione...sì, non hai tutti i torti. Lo è.
> 
> ...


Lo rileggerò e cercherò di capire.
E' una cosa molto ostica per me.


----------



## MK (25 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> è finito nel momento in cui hai avuto bisogno di un altro.
> prima te ne rendi conti, prima ne esci.


Ehm, sicuro di quello che scrivi?


----------



## georgemary (25 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti e tutte.
> Frequento questo forum da più di un anno, ma non sapete quasi nulla di me.
> 
> Oggi è un giorno importante, è il 25 aprile. Nel 2000 fu il giorno della _mia _liberazione. Dopo tante resistenze a un amore vero, finalmente, con grandi dubbi, con tante perplessità, con mille ritrosie, cedevo.
> ...


L'avevo capito già l'altro giorno che eri fantastica e questo post me lo conferma! Mi sono commossa! Ti sono vicina e ti do un immenso abbraccio! Cercherò di rispondere quando sono al pc col cellulare non riesco!


----------



## feather (26 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> questo forum è traboccante di belle persone.:smile:


È un forum traboccante di gente che tradisce, imbroglia, mente... Sta con le persone per convenienza...
Avrei difficoltà a usare le parole "belle persone".


----------



## Fantastica (26 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> È un forum traboccante di gente che tradisce, imbroglia, mente... Sta con le persone per convenienza...
> Avrei difficoltà a usare le parole "belle persone".


Ma qui le persone si mettono a nudo. Ti pare poco? Eddai che lo sai anche tu... Questa tua è una provocazione.


----------



## feather (26 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Questa tua è una provocazione.




si lo è, ma è anche un introduzione a un discorso molto ampio. Per "belle" intendi "buone"? Si può definire una persona bella o brutta considerando che siamo tutti fatti di molte sfaccettature, alcune belle e alcune brutte? E se dipendesse soltanto da quale faccia mostriamo in quel momento? Nulla dice sull'essenza di quella persona. E così via..
Questi sono i momenti in cui mi piacerebbe leggere Rabarbaro, sarebbe capace di farne una disquisizione sublime


----------



## Cattivik (26 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> *Perché *non sono stata capace di restargli fedele. *Perché *non mi pento di aver iniziato una relazione con un altro, se non per il fatto che sono venuta meno a un'ideale di perfezione in cui credevo di essere profondamente rispecchiata e invece no. *Perché *mi sono degradata rispetto alla limpidezza del nostro amore e per un certo periodo mi sono scordata di lui. *Perché *adesso vorrei ricominciare ma non so se rinuncerei all'altro che pure non vale un'oncia di lui. *Perché *mi giudico malissimo, per il fatto che non me la sentirei per niente di essere sincera col confessare a lui questa storia. *Perché *non voglio amare per pietà, e non ne sarei nemmeno capace e lui ne sarebbe disgustato e giustamente offeso, ma continuare a vedere l'altro sembra quasi la condizione perché io possa non amare nemmeno per un secondo _per pietà_...


Prova a darti un pizzicotto... non serve per svegliarti ma per sentire che fa male... La risposta ai tuoi "Perchè" è che sei umana.

"L'essere umana" non ti assolve ma per come la vedo io è una bella attenuante.

Detto questo della tua storia penso che se fosse proseguita senza la pausa avrebbe avuto più possibilità di trovare un suo "equilibrio". Ma ora dopo il lungo intermezzo vedo difficile se non improbabile che tu riesca a stargli vicino a lungo senza la componente sessuale.

Passami il paragone anche se un poco"crudo"... è come si dice "la minestra riscaldata"...  si usa spesso questo modo di dire per far capire che ritornare sopra a storie vecchie è difficile... nel tuo caso è "la minestra riscaldata che è pure insipida"...

Se riuscirari a portare avanti questa storia avrai la mia ammirazione... se non ci riuscirai avrai la mia comprensione.

In bocca al lupo Fantastica

P.S. Se decidi di ritentare con lui non dirgli niente del tuo intermezzo.


----------



## Nobody (26 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> Qualche volta, Fanta,* bisogna scendere a compromessi con se stessi.
> per un bene superiore*.* Il nostro.* Che ci consente di far stare bene con noi anche gli altri.


da ciò che ho capito leggendo fantastica, è proprio il compromesso che la fa star male... io credo invece che tutti e tre abbiano bisogno di chiarezza. Fantastica e il suo uomo sicuramente. Chiarezza prima di tutto interiore, capire il valore che lei da alle persone coinvolte e agli atti che le mancano. Ha ragione Ipazia a parlare di scissione... per come la vedo, solo ricompondendo una "visione" coerente di se stessa, di ciò che realmente ama e di ciò che realmente desidera può uscire da questa brutta situazione.


----------



## ipazia (26 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo rileggerò e *cercherò di capire.
> E' una cosa molto ostica per me.*



Spesso e volentieri lo è anche anche per me. :unhappy::unhappy:

:bacio:


----------



## Carola (26 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica in parte posso dirti la mia di esp
Mio marito non è impotente ma sicuramente ha dei problemi
Non irreversibili
E da molto poco li sta affrontando e nemmeno con continuità 
Non mi ha tradito ma x certi versi lo avrei preferito
Invece ha cancellato del tutto la componente affettiva sessuale 
La terapista dice che Capita soptutto lei segue casi e sono quasi sempre uomini con grandi responsabilità e un vissuto famigliare chiuso e ostico
Io con la mia aggressività ho aumentato qsta sua cosa
Ma era un cane che si mordeva la cods io ero aggressiva perché frustrata
Insomma noi stiamo affrontando 
E recuperabile
Quindi diverso che x te

Ti dico di non massacrarti di colpe
A me e stato detto che a volte x salvarsi anche x capire anche x recuperarsi ci si fa male
Io come te sdoppiata non stavo bene ma x molti compresa mia terapista all inizio era fondamentale x me finire come sono finita

Capisco anche qnd dici che conosciuto altro diventa irrinunciabile

Io però ho trovato un altro con credo le stesse qualità di mio marito
Serio profondo intelligente affettuoso anche più del mio
Insomma un bel casino
Uno pero e famiglia e i nostri bimbi e so che potremmo recuperare con pazienza 
L altro e quello che mi ha rimessa in piedi come donna che ci crediate o no

E fosse un po più stupidotto
Ortimo sesso e saluti
Invece no

Li trovo o lo scelgo belle persone
A volte mi dico che sono comunque fortunata 
Ho amiche che trovano pirla patentati

Fantastica non so che suggerirti
Solo non ferirti
Io so cosa vuole dire mi sono cosi detestata che x un periodo ero arrivata snche ad episodi di autolesionismo 
Rientrati grazie a dio
Ma a gran fatica 

Coccolati e conceduti di essere umana 

Io ci sto provando


----------



## Buscopann (26 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti e tutte.
> Frequento questo forum da più di un anno, ma non sapete quasi nulla di me.
> 
> Oggi è un giorno importante, è il 25 aprile. Nel 2000 fu il giorno della _mia _liberazione. Dopo tante resistenze a un amore vero, finalmente, con grandi dubbi, con tante perplessità, con mille ritrosie, cedevo.
> ...


Ti rispondo da uomo, dopo che ti hanno risposto in tantissimi (sia uomini che donne). Pertanto la mia risposta è solo un piccolo contributo che forse non aggiunge nulla a quello che ti hanno già detto.
Io non riuscirei a concepire storie d'amore senza il sesso. E' chiaro che un calo del desiderio col passare degli anni è fisiologico. Poi si hanno anche dei momenti in cui ritorna prepotentemente e altri in cui cala di nuovo. Ma il sesso resta sempre una componente fondamentale. 
Io sono una persona tendenzialmente fedele. Ma se vivessi una situazione come la tua non ci penserei due volte a fare quello che hai fatto tu. Alla fine la vita bisogna cercare di vivere la vita e non semplicemente sopravvivere.
Capisco anche quanto ti sia costato fare questa scelta. Che probabilmente va contro quelli che sono i tuoi idealij e i tuoi valori. Quanto ti sia costato mentire a chi ritieni di amare. Ma l'amore, come qualcuno ti ha già scritto, è tante cose. E tra queste tante cose c'è anche il sesso. Altrimenti è un'altra forma di amore. Diventa un amore come quello tra te e un'amico/a. Come quello tra te e un fratello o una sorella. Come quello che si può provare per un figlio.
Ritengo che tu faccia bene ad aspettarlo. Ma nel frattempo devi pensare anche un po' a te stessa, senza nulla togliere a lui. Il tempo ti dirà cosa ne sarà di voi due o di voi tre. Da quello che ho capito non hai figli. Da quello che ho capito non sei più una ragazzina, ma sei ancora giovane. In definitiva mi sembra di capire che la vita ti sta mettendo di fronte la possibilità di scegliere. Non è così drammatico. E' sempre meglio poterlo fare che essere nella situazione di subire le decisioni degli altri 

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2014)

Mi sembra che chi ha pensato che sia una storia impossibile si è immaginato di viverla nel ruolo di Fantastica. Mi domando se immaginandosi nel ruolo di lui ci si prefigura l'impossibilità di continuare un rapporto che si sta vivendo e di vedersi gettato via o in qualche modo supplito da altri.
Io non riesco a immaginare una storia che nasce senza sesso e neppure riesco a comprendere come uomini, e donne, giovani possano vivere relazioni senza sesso e preferiscano la masturbazione piuttosto che al sesso con una persona alla quale vogliono comunque bene, e più volte ho invitato chi era in situazioni del genere a trovare uno sbocco, anche e soprattutto medico. Eppure non riesco a comprendere queste risposte in questo caso. Una relazione è fatta di molteplici componenti e se è importante non riesco a capire come possa essere buttata via solo perché per serie ragioni di salute sia impossibile un rapporto sessuale completo. Oltretutto si sta parlando di un uomo di 65 anni che comunque è prevedibile che avrebbe un significativo calo di efficienza in tempi ravvicinati. Se quest'uomo ha una relazione con una donna di 30 anni più giovane si parla di una storia squilibrata in sé per le molteplici esigenze e aspirazioni divergenti ma credo che non sia questo il caso di Fantastica, di cui non conosco l'età, ma non credo una ragazza con una prospettiva di famiglia.
L'importanza che viene data, soprattutto da molti uomini, dell'efficienza sessuale mi mostra una visione miserrima del rapporto d'amore e volutamente esorcizzante la paura di una realtà che potrebbe riguardarli di persona.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti e tutte.
> Frequento questo forum da più di un anno, ma non sapete quasi nulla di me.
> 
> Oggi è un giorno importante, è il 25 aprile. Nel 2000 fu il giorno della _mia _liberazione. Dopo tante resistenze a un amore vero, finalmente, con grandi dubbi, con tante perplessità, con mille ritrosie, cedevo.
> ...



Fantastica.................

Le emozioni leggendoti si accavallano in un crescendo inesauribile, mi sento stordito, dentro un romanzo, ma con tutta la forza che trovo stringendo i denti, ti credo. vorrei far uscire delle lacrime e pensare solamente all'amore.


Ho una risposta, la mia risposta. E' folle, romantica e alla fine realistica, purtroppo. Si purtroppo, e me ne vergogno per il finale.


Se ci riuscite vivetevi la vostra storia d'amore, la tua storia d'amore. Fino a quando ne sarete capaci, fino a quando un'altro storia qualsiasi troverà un epilogo diverso se necessario alla felicità tua o sua. Uno dei due capirà l'altro e viceversa sicuramente.


----------



## Spider (26 Aprile 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ehm, sicuro di quello che scrivi?


sicurissimo.
l'amore muore.
anche quello di mia moglie è morto.
certo.
dopo devi saper rinascere,
devi saper scegliere, se vuoi che rinasca.
resta forte uno sbandamento, una tua personale conquista, ma resta forte anche il senso di quello che farai,
e non dico bada bene di quello che hai fatto.
il tempo per il sentimentalismo è andato, adesso c'è la ragione.
quanto la vuoi far durare?
allora puoi dirti di continuare all'infinito...e non fai male a nessuno, ma se ti fermi qualcosa che non funziona c'è.
appunto l'amore, e se non ti ferma questo, significa che tutto è finito.
cosi quello che costi.


----------



## Fantastica (27 Aprile 2014)

Grazie. Grazie a Cattivik, che sì tocca un tasto dolente: ricongiungersi dopo un distacco senza... senza quello, non è minestra riscaldata, non lo sarebbe, ma ci mancherà ancora di più...

Grazie a Nobody, che media e medita.

Grazie a Carola, che si fa capire:singleeye:

Grazie a Buscopan, che ragiona come ragionava (?) il mio uomo, e mi fa entrare meglio nella sua mente.

Grazie a Ultimo, che mi parla al cuore, come sa fare lui e sa dare ali alla romanticissima che abita in me...

E grazie a Brunetta, che mette in primo piano LA questione.
Io ho superato i quaranta, ma mi piacerebbe fare l'amore fino alla morte, come del resto sarebbe piaciuto a lui, che mi raccontava di come Charlie Chaplin avesse generato oltre i 70. Noi dobbiamo elaborare un lutto, prima di tutto... E fare i conti con questo, perché vedi... lui ragiona e sente esattamente come chi qui pensa che senza sesso non si può dare vita a un amore... è lui che prima di tutto, se riesco ad aiutarlo con il mio amore, come dice caciottina, deve riconciliarsi con se stesso, capire che ha diritto ad essere amato a prescindere.

Questo il primo passo. Che però mi mette nella condizione di io stessa sintonizzarmi senza scissioni totalmente su di lui. Col risultato, almeno se lo conosco, che si arrenderà all'idea che si può fare, e a quel punto ... a quel punto la fedeltà totale per me sarà imprescindibile. E il lutto lo dovrò elaborare io. Ma forse sto correndo troppo avanti...


----------



## lolapal (27 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Grazie. Grazie a Cattivik, che sì tocca un tasto dolente: ricongiungersi dopo un distacco senza... senza quello, non è minestra riscaldata, non lo sarebbe, ma ci mancherà ancora di più...
> 
> Grazie a Nobody, che media e medita.
> 
> ...


Ciao Fantastica. 
Mi sono persa buona parte del tuo bel 3d e quindi è probabile che qualcuno ti abbia già fatto questa osservazione, chiedo venia per questo. Io mi chiedo: se lui ti ama, capendo quanto per te la parte erotica del rapporto possa essere importante, come potrebbe chiederti di fare questo?
Mi metto nei suoi panni: pur volendo restare con Marito per il resto della mia vita, non gli chiederei mai di sacrificare una parte importante della sua per me, lo amo troppo per chiedergli questo...


----------



## Fantastica (27 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ciao Fantastica.
> Mi sono persa buona parte del tuo bel 3d e quindi è probabile che qualcuno ti abbia già fatto questa osservazione, chiedo venia per questo. Io mi chiedo: se lui ti ama, capendo quanto per te la parte erotica del rapporto possa essere importante, come potrebbe chiederti di fare questo?
> Mi metto nei suoi panni: pur volendo restare con Marito per il resto della mia vita, non gli chiederei mai di sacrificare una parte importante della sua per me, lo amo troppo per chiedergli questo...


Bene, bene. Entriamo nei risvolti e nelle pieghe, mi piace.
Allora: il mio uomo è sempre stato molto liberale a parole, esclusivo, possessivo nei fatti. Capace di abbozzare, ma gli leggevo in faccia il dispiacere se per caso passavo del tempo con amici. Amici che peraltro con lui non abbiamo mai avuti. Il nostro è sempre stato un rapporto "a due", con sporadiche aperture a terzi, tipo suo figlio e la ragazza di suo figlio, oppure mia sorella e cognato con figli piccoli.
La rottura c'è stata non perché il destino ha colpito (anche se per me è per quello), ma perché io, secondo lui, l'ho veramente rifiutato, l'ho fatto sentire un arnese vecchio e noioso. Di fatto era diventato molto pesante, ed è vero che a un certo punto l'ho invitato a schiodarsi. Ma per lui sono io che l'ho "lasciato" e questa cosa mi mette nella condizione di dovergli in qualche modo chiedere scusa. Insomma, a oggi non so se lui l'ha fatto per nobiltà e amore di andarsene (sulla base di un semplice mio "schiodati" per dirla breve, ma non glil'ho mai detto, gliel'ho fatto capire), oppure non sia un modo per salvaguardarsi contro ogni dato di fatto con il far dipendere TUTTO da me. L'allontanamento e -ora- anche la riconciliazione.
Io temo: perché non so se il suo ritorno sarà tinto d'amore o di egoismo...


----------



## Buscopann (27 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Bene, bene. Entriamo nei risvolti e nelle pieghe, mi piace.
> Allora: il mio uomo è sempre stato molto liberale a parole, esclusivo, possessivo nei fatti. Capace di abbozzare, ma gli leggevo in faccia il dispiacere se per caso passavo del tempo con amici. Amici che peraltro con lui non abbiamo mai avuti. Il nostro è sempre stato un rapporto "a due", con sporadiche aperture a terzi, tipo suo figlio e la ragazza di suo figlio, oppure mia sorella e cognato con figli piccoli.
> La rottura c'è stata non perché il destino ha colpito (anche se per me è per quello), ma perché io, secondo lui, l'ho veramente rifiutato, l'ho fatto sentire un arnese vecchio e noioso. Di fatto era diventato molto pesante, ed è vero che a un certo punto l'ho invitato a schiodarsi. Ma per lui sono io che l'ho "lasciato" e questa cosa mi mette nella condizione di dovergli in qualche modo chiedere scusa. Insomma, a oggi non so se lui l'ha fatto per nobiltà e amore di andarsene (sulla base di un semplice mio "schiodati" per dirla breve, ma non glil'ho mai detto, gliel'ho fatto capire), oppure non sia un modo per salvaguardarsi contro ogni dato di fatto con il far dipendere TUTTO da me. L'allontanamento e -ora- anche la riconciliazione.
> Io temo: perché non so se il suo ritorno sarà tinto d'amore o di egoismo...


Tu pensi troppo secondo me :mrgreen:
Ma leggendoti è chiaro che è la tua natura e quindi non puoi snaturarti :up:
Le diverse risposte sono in ogni caso le opinioni di utenti che ti stanno dicendo cosa farebbero loro al tuo posto. Valutale tutte, ma poi decidi tu cosa fare. 
Io ribadisco che al tuo posto, se lo ami, cercherei di aspettarlo dandogli tutto il sostegno per fargli comprendere che "si può fare" (come disse il dottor Frankenstein :mrgreen: ).
Allo stesso tempo però non rinuncerei al terzo. Perchè al tuo uomo non togli cmq nulla ma ti prendi in ogni caso quello di cui hai bisogno. Se così non fosse non avresti ceduto. Non avresti tradito. Se non stai bene neppure tu è ancora più difficile sistemare le cose. E se poi si sistemano al terzo uomo difficilmente al terzo uomo ci penserai ancora se ami il tuo compagno. 
Secondo me è solo il tempo che dirà a voi due come evolverà questa situazione.  Ma tu devi essere nella situazione psico-fisica ottimale. Devi essere lucida e sgombrare il cervello da pensieri inutili che si accavallano e fanno giri immensi. Per aiutare lui devi stare bene. Stagli vicino se credi che sia ancora possibile. Non togliere nulla al tuo rapporto di coppia. Anzi, se puoi aggiungi. Aspettalo con pazienza. Ma nel frattempo cerca di stare bene. E se il diversivo ti aiuta in tutto ciò non rinunciarci.
è solo il mio parere. 

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tu pensi troppo secondo me :mrgreen:
> Ma leggendoti è chiaro che è la tua natura e quindi non puoi snaturarti :up:
> Le diverse risposte sono in ogni caso le opinioni di utenti che ti stanno dicendo cosa farebbero loro al tuo posto. Valutale tutte, ma poi decidi tu cosa fare.
> Io ribadisco che al tuo posto, se lo ami, cercherei di aspettarlo dandogli tutto il sostegno per fargli comprendere che "si può fare" (come disse il dottor Frankenstein :mrgreen: ).
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Grazie. Grazie a Cattivik, che sì tocca un tasto dolente: ricongiungersi dopo un distacco senza... senza quello, non è minestra riscaldata, non lo sarebbe, ma ci mancherà ancora di più...
> 
> Grazie a Nobody, che media e medita.
> 
> ...


Lui pensa quello che pensano tutti gli uomini che hanno risposto qui e quello che hanno sempre scritto nel forum, ovvero che tuti gli uomini siano super efficienti e con misure "fuori misura" e super seduttivi. Ma non li leggi?! Sembra che tutti abbiano eserciti di donne smaniose di essere penetrate in ogni dove (luoghi in senso lato ). Peccato che qui ci siano molte donne che raccontano di matrimoni pressoché bianchi da anni e anche uomini che raccontano lo stesso. Eppure tutti restano in queste relazioni dove pure c'è grande affetto ma non c'è l'amore di cui parli tu.
Le fantasie e i timori adolescenziali insieme al valore spropositato che gli uomini danno al sesso rispetto alla loro identità me li fanno vedere sempre più con tenerezza.
Tutti hanno un calo di desiderio e di efficienza nel corso degli anni. Lui sarà stato efficientissimo prima della malattia ma comunque avrebbe subito come tutti quel calo.
Il fatto che un uomo possa generare anche in tarda età ha poco a che fare con l'efficienza sessuale perché si può avere un'eiaculazione una volta l'anno durate un rapporto che è stato lungamente preparato per arrivare ad avere una penetrazione. Non sto dicendo che tutti i 65enni siano impotenti, molti certamente lo saranno, ma che è assurdo pensare di aver perso qualcosa che, se non fosse intervenuta la malattia, sarebbe rimasto intatto e immutabile negli anni successivi.
Io sono per relazioni tra coetanei perché più equilibrate anche da questo punto di vista.
Tu sei certamente in una fase femminile di picco del desiderio e del piacere e questo complica le cose. Ma, per me, le complicherebbe anche se lui fosse sano perché più di 20 anni di differenza sono tanti.
Sei tu che devi considerare i tuoi veri bisogni, e so che m'intendi, per adesso e per i prossimi anni.


P.S. Senza alcuna intenzione offensiva ma utenti sotto i 30 non riescono neppure a immaginarsi con le rughe :carneval: figuriamoci se possono immaginare una situazione del genere.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Tu pensi troppo secondo me :mrgreen:
> Ma leggendoti è chiaro che è la tua natura e quindi non puoi snaturarti :up:
> Le diverse risposte sono in ogni caso le opinioni di utenti che ti stanno dicendo cosa farebbero loro al tuo posto. Valutale tutte, ma poi decidi tu cosa fare.
> Io ribadisco che al tuo posto, se lo ami, cercherei di aspettarlo dandogli tutto il sostegno per fargli comprendere che "si può fare" (come disse il dottor Frankenstein :mrgreen: ).
> ...


E il terzo sta lì a far da vibratore a lei come e quando a lei fa comodo per sempre?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E il terzo sta lì a far da vibratore a lei come e quando a lei fa comodo per sempre?


Ma che c'entra? 
Ma le mille sfumature tra un vibratore e l'amore della vita vogliamo vederle o no?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra?
> Ma le mille sfumature tra un vibratore e l'amore della vita vogliamo vederle o no?


Fantastica ha già detto che l'altro fa discorsi che fanno capire che il ruolo che le dà lei non gli basta. Starà lì fintanto che non si sentirà solo un vibratore, non perché lei lo consideri tale, anche se non lo considera molto di più, ma perché si sentirà lui.
Tu puoi avere le storie tue e dare il valore che tu dai a loro ma qui io ho letto quello che ha scritto Fantastica e il valore che lei dà a quest'uomo.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fantastica ha già detto che l'altro fa discorsi che fanno capire che il ruolo che le dà lei non gli basta. Starà lì fintanto che non si sentirà solo un vibratore, non perché lei lo consideri tale, anche se non lo considera molto di più, ma perché si sentirà lui.
> Tu puoi avere le storie tue e dare il valore che tu dai a loro ma qui io ho letto quello che ha scritto Fantastica e il valore che lei dà a quest'uomo.


Abbiamo letto un valore diverso. Se lui vuole di più, e non sappiamo cosa intende, mi sembra che Fantastica sia una donna intelligente in grado di chiarire lo cose.
Comunque scusa ma paragonare un rapporto che sia anche di solo sesso a un vibratore mi sembra davvero eccessivo


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Abbiamo letto un valore diverso. Se lui vuole di più, e non sappiamo cosa intende, mi sembra che Fantastica sia una donna intelligente in grado di chiarire lo cose.
> Comunque scusa ma paragonare un rapporto che sia anche di solo sesso a un vibratore mi sembra davvero eccessivo


Dipende da cosa si intende per rapporto.


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E il terzo sta lì a far da vibratore a lei come e quando a lei fa comodo per sempre?





farfalla ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra?
> Ma le mille sfumature tra un vibratore e l'amore della vita vogliamo vederle o no?


mah, in realtà ho interpretato il suo pensiero in altro modo: m'è sembrato stesse dicendo che, in presenza di una grande storia d'amore, percepita però come mutila in un aspetto fondamentale, ma nonostante, non da mettersi in discussione, tirare dentro un terzo che supplisca a quella mutilazione è utilitaristico, diciamo (=il vibratore). Il terzo sarebbe in questo contesto 'un oggetto', a supplire la carenza nel grande amore, a richiesta. Vista così, sarebbe un vibratore anche per me. Però, Busco parlava di durante l'attesa, credo, non durante la nuova storia con Lui. Attesa che forse non andrà a buon fine; attesa che sarebbe ora una resa a...non so, forse niente. Sarebbe solo una rinuncia... Di nuovo forse, non so. Certo, 'usare' una persona come riempitivo 'fino a che' non è bello, però sono d'accordo con quanto scritto da Busco riguardo il proprio benessere, la propria interezza, il proprio equilibrio. Anche per avere poi la forza di guardare e soppesare le cose da 'soddisfatti' e non in stato di 'bisogno' o 'carenza'. Sul resto, quoto il pensiero d Brunetta sull'età, il gap, e il calo prestazionale fisico, di chiunque, nel tempo.


----------



## Fantastica (27 Aprile 2014)

@Brunetta @Farfalla @AnnaBlume

mi state aiutando moltissimo.
Forse è vero che penso troppo, ma no, non è così. Diciamo che ascolto bene i miei disagi, quando li percepisco, proprio per non ammalarmi, in senso lato e anche non lato.

Il mio disagio consiste nel fatto che mi sento un intero e concepisco (non idealmente, ma nella carne) l'amare come un dare intero e un ricevere intero. Nel caso specifico, a GA (grande amore) posso dare l'intero, ma è indubitabile che non posso riceverlo, perché mancherà sempre quella reciprocità che consente un vero scambio alla pari -e non vedo amore se non c'è parità; all'altro (d'ora in poi : A) potrei dare l'intero e tendo a darlo, ma non lo posso ricevere per limiti oggettivi (è sposato, quindi non libero di amarmi come vorrebbe) e anche soggettivi (la sua psiche non si rispecchia in me e la mia in lui): però è un fatto che tra noi non è solo chimica, altrimenti non sarebbe così completo, forte, profondo il nostro fare l'amore (recentemente mi uscì, mentre ci baciavamo un "hai tempo per una sveltina?" e lui "non dire così.., facciamo l'amore"). 
Scusatemi se i miei non sono contributi, ma scrivere qui mi aiuta immensamente a chiarirmi. Ancora: grazie.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Brunetta @Farfalla @AnnaBlume
> 
> mi state aiutando moltissimo.
> Forse è vero che penso troppo, ma no, non è così. Diciamo che ascolto bene i miei disagi, quando li percepisco, proprio per non ammalarmi, in senso lato e anche non lato.
> ...


I tuoi sono molto più che contrubuti. Sono pezzi di quello che sei e senti.
Se fosse solo chimica si sarebbe esaurita in breve. Se l'altro fosse quello che vorresti in un compagno sarebbe lui il GA.
Sono due cose distinte. Una al momento non esclude l'altra. Poi in un futuro ovvio che si speri che il GA possa essere il tutto e non solo una parte.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Brunetta @Farfalla @AnnaBlume
> 
> mi state aiutando moltissimo.
> Forse è vero che penso troppo, ma no, non è così. Diciamo che ascolto bene i miei disagi, quando li percepisco, proprio per non ammalarmi, in senso lato e anche non lato.
> ...


Il fatto che tu non percepisca A come semplice mezzo per supplire a ciò che manca fisicamente con GA mi fa solo comprendere che hai una grande umanità  e che in ogni relazione cerchi di dare più che ricevere, condivido il pensiero di Farfalla se A fosse per te indispensabile si sostituirebbe a GA in tutto e per tutto ma non è così. Comprendo i tuoi dubbi e il tuo non sentirti (forse?) adeguata ma onestamente mi sembra che per ora il tuo procedere nelle due relazioni sia quanto di meglio tu possa fare, il futuro sai bene che non è prevedibile  quindi viviti questi rapporti condividendo il meglio e cerca di martoriarti di meno, ciao :smile:


----------



## Carola (27 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra?
> Ma le mille sfumature tra un vibratore e l'amore della vita vogliamo vederle o no?



Si io volevo vederle e le vedevo farfalla
L altro non le ha più viste anzi
Da li guai

Prima o dopo queste cose evolvono a meno che  non si sia un una fase di perfetto equilibrio dove nessuno dei due vuole di più di quello che ha
A molti succede
Cito sempre una mia capa che ha marito con seri problemi
Non trombano ma ce un amore unico e forte
Lei però ha l amichetto da 10 anni
Dico 10 anni

Sposato in un matrimonio bianco

Sono a posto cosi se la vivono
Lei non è una stupida tutt'altro
E serena cosi sa che senza starebbe peggio
Lui idem

Qui invece  mi pare di capire che fantastica  non ci stia dentro alla situazione doppia 
Poi posso sbagliare


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Brunetta @Farfalla @AnnaBlume
> 
> mi state aiutando moltissimo.
> Forse è vero che penso troppo, ma no, non è così. Diciamo che ascolto bene i miei disagi, quando li percepisco, proprio per non ammalarmi, in senso lato e anche non lato.
> ...


ah, quindi A è sposato. Un dettaglio che per me dettaglio assolutamente non è. Ma sposato sposato o sposato separato? In soldoni: è un uomo col quale esci o del quale ne sei l'amante?


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il fatto che tu non percepisca A come semplice mezzo per supplire a ciò che manca fisicamente con GA mi fa solo comprendere che hai una grande umanità  e che in ogni relazione cerchi di dare più che ricevere, condivido il pensiero di Farfalla se A fosse per te indispensabile si sostituirebbe a GA in tutto e per tutto ma non è così. Comprendo i tuoi dubbi e il tuo non sentirti (forse?) adeguata ma onestamente mi sembra che per ora il tuo procedere nelle due relazioni sia quanto di meglio tu possa fare, il futuro sai bene che non è prevedibile  quindi viviti questi rapporti condividendo il meglio e *cerca di martoriarti di meno*, ciao :smile:


per me questo rimane un consiglio saggissimo! Riflettere, sviscerare anche le pieghe, certo. Ma martoriarsi no


----------



## Carola (27 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Brunetta @Farfalla @AnnaBlume
> 
> mi state aiutando moltissimo.
> Forse è vero che penso troppo, ma no, non è così. Diciamo che ascolto bene i miei disagi, quando li percepisco, proprio per non ammalarmi, in senso lato e anche non lato.
> ...


Che casino

Che casino fantastica 
Leggo te e rivedo me 
Rivedo noi nel fare l amore voi completo
Ed e quello di cui il mio altro non si capacita
Di come possa farne a meno

Non so
La conferma x me è che si possono amare due persone di amori diversi e forti
Diversamente non me la spiegherei questa capacità questo darsi cosi


----------



## Carola (27 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> per me questo rimane un consiglio saggissimo! Riflettere, sviscerare anche le pieghe, certo. Ma martoriarsi no


Ma e impossibile non martoriarsi!!!

Impossibile !!!!


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Brunetta @Farfalla @AnnaBlume
> 
> mi state aiutando moltissimo.
> Forse è vero che penso troppo, ma no, non è così. Diciamo che ascolto bene i miei disagi, quando li percepisco, proprio per non ammalarmi, in senso lato e anche non lato.
> ...


Quando il pur più grande amore non lo si vive davvero nella quotidianità non esige una fedeltà che sarebbe una limitazione di vita.
Con questo intendo che potresti anche avere una relazione più significativa di quella da amante.
Il problema in questione, mi pare, non è rispetto a quel che può pensare e sentire GA ma come ti senti tu.
Se tu ti senti scissa devi trovare modo di ricomporti.
Io so cosa farei io.


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma e impossibile non martoriarsi!!!
> 
> Impossibile !!!!



ma Ross, lei non è sposata. Non dovrebbe, secondo me, certo, martoriarsi perché ha 'sporcato' la storia del GA. Per altro mi sembra una situazione ben complessa ma molto dversa dalla tua, e lei e GA s'erano già allontanati prima dell'avvento dell'A.


----------



## Fantastica (27 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ah, quindi A è sposato. Un dettaglio che per me dettaglio assolutamente non è. Ma sposato sposato o sposato separato? In soldoni: è un uomo col quale esci o del quale ne sei l'amante?


Allora... L'outing qui diventa proprio completo. A è un uomo che tanti anni fa rifiutai di sposare. E che si sposò poco dopo il mio rifiuto con una donna che è l'opposto di me.
Ci siamo reincontrati dopo un percorso di vita vissuta totalmente diverso. Io per lui sono "quella che ha lasciato nel mio cuore un posto vuoto che nessun altra ha riempito mai", "quella con cui voglio invecchiare", "la luce che non si spegne mai", ecc.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Si io volevo vederle e le vedevo farfalla
> L altro non le ha più viste anzi
> Da li guai
> 
> ...


C'è chi la chiarezza non vuole proprio viverla. Anzi non la sa vivere e quel che è chiaro lo rende "bianco". Forse qualcuno capisce cosa intendo.
Ognuno cerca di viversi le proprie nevrosi per non perderle perché non le percepisce come parti malate e poi le cure sono dolorose.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Allora... L'outing qui diventa proprio completo. A è un uomo che tanti anni fa rifiutai di sposare. E che si sposò poco dopo il mio rifiuto con una donna che è l'opposto di me.
> Ci siamo reincontrati dopo un percorso di vita vissuta totalmente diverso. Io per lui sono "quella che ha lasciato nel mio cuore un posto vuoto che nessun altra ha riempito mai", "quella con cui voglio invecchiare", "la luce che non si spegne mai", ecc.


Quello che non si è vissuto resta sempre quello che si è fantasticato.
Non ci crederai sul serio?


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Allora... L'outing qui diventa proprio completo. A è un uomo che tanti anni fa rifiutai di sposare. E che si sposò poco dopo il mio rifiuto con una donna che è l'opposto di me.
> Ci siamo reincontrati dopo un percorso di vita vissuta totalmente diverso. Io per lui sono "quella che ha lasciato nel mio cuore un posto vuoto che nessun altra ha riempito mai", "quella con cui voglio invecchiare", "la luce che non si spegne mai", ecc.


hm. Ok. Ora capisco meglio in quale contesto agisce il tuo "voglio lasciargli il ricordo di me come fossi la 'cosa' più meravigliosa che abbia mai avuto anche se in fondo lui non lo voglio etc etc" (scusa la banalizzazione becera ma recuperare il tuo post al riguardo mi prenderebbe troppo tempo). Ma, solo per capire e non giudicare, nell tuo martoriarti la moglie figura mai? Cioè, sei tranquilla rispetto a questo? Serena?


----------



## Fantastica (27 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quello che non si è vissuto resta sempre quello che si è fantasticato.
> Non ci crederai sul serio?


Siamo molto diverse, Brunetta. Qualche volta, ti prego, sii pedantemente dilungata! Non ho capito neanche i tuoi due ultimi interventi. E proprio perché siamo diverse, ci tengo in modo particolare, a capire!


----------



## Fantastica (27 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Ma, solo per capire e non giudicare, nell tuo martoriarti la moglie figura mai? Cioè, sei tranquilla rispetto a questo? Serena?


Lo è, totalmente, lui. Non si è mai sentito in colpa un solo istante.


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Lo è, totalmente, lui. Non si è mai sentito in colpa un solo istante.


Io veramente chiedevo a te...però ovviamente se non vuoi, fa niente :smile:


----------



## Carola (27 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma Ross, lei non è sposata. Non dovrebbe, secondo me, certo, martoriarsi perché ha 'sporcato' la storia del GA. Per altro mi sembra una situazione ben complessa ma molto dversa dalla tua, e lei e GA s'erano già allontanati prima dell'avvento dell'A.


Ma lei si "martoria " proprio petche l ha sporcata 
Perché x lei era il grande amore pulito ed unico 

Proprio petche non sposata senza vincoli dovrebbe cercare di capire cosa vuole e non farsi più male 
Non ha altre felicità come responsabilità se non la sua ...


----------



## Carola (27 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quello che non si è vissuto resta sempre quello che si è fantasticato.
> Non ci crederai sul serio?


Manco io ci credo
Anche io mio amante mi diceva cosi

Si idealizza ciò che non si ha completamente !
Sempre 
E nella natura umana ahimè


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Siamo molto diverse, Brunetta. Qualche volta, ti prego, sii pedantemente dilungata! Non ho capito neanche i tuoi due ultimi interventi. E proprio perché siamo diverse, ci tengo in modo particolare, a capire!


Intervento 1. In riferimento alla storia riportata da Carola pensavo che non credo sia un caso isolato quello di chi vive un matrimonio senza sesso che viene curiosamente definito bianco. Il termine è nato per definire legalmente un matrimonio mai consumato e mi sembra significativo che si estenda a un matrimonio di anni con figli perché implica due significati. Da una parte toglie valore all'unione in sé, da un altro verso la definisce come pura. Nel primo caso è un modo per considerare non più sussistente il matrimonio, nel secondo caso considerare il sesso non purezza. In quest'ultimo senso rientrano le esperienze riferite da alcuni della crisi della coppia verificatasi dopo la nascita dei figli e non voler vedere non puri la madre o il padre dei propri figli. Rispetto a una mentalità del genere scrive delle cose anche Saviano.
Penso anche che per alcuni qualcosa di oscuro debba essere imprescindibilmente legato al sesso proprio perché possa verificarsi l'eccitazione e questo spiegherebbe perché reggano storie clandestine che tengono unite gli amanti principalmente per il sesso vissuto di nascosto o comunque come un peccato, una trasgressione anche per i luoghi e i modi in cui viene consumato.

Intervento 2. Mi sembrava chiarissimo. Una storia che non è stata vissuto nel suo svolgersi naturale e sereno non può che essere immaginata fuori dalla realtà e quanto viene immaginato non può mai essere smentito.
E' un po' come la canzone che ti avevo postato "chissà chi sarei in quella relazione!" Cioè nella propria fantasia siamo noi a essere forti, bellissimi, splendenti nella relazione che non abbiamo vissuto con quella persona che non abbiamo vissuto nella sua realtà. E' ovvio che ciò non è perché altrimenti si sarebbe vissuta quella vita splendida.
Nello specifico il tu A si figura una vita sua che sarebbe stata meravigliosa con te, ma tu non senti una vera empatia con lui. Quindi lui sta fantasticando. Tu non crederai alle sue fantasticherie?


----------



## sienne (27 Aprile 2014)

Ciao

Fantastica, del grande amore, amore sognato, amore sperato ... 

Eri molto giovane quando hai incontrato il tuo grande amore. 
Sei praticamente cresciuta con lui e ti sei evoluta a donna. 
Un amore, che non ha toccato il quotidiano, ma ha alimentato l'anima. 

Fantastica, non hai tradito il sentimento del grande amore. 
Hai vissuto all'interno di un intreccio ... che si è slogato da una morale. 
Nell'insieme, è accaduto solo questo ... e hai integrato un tuo bisogno. 
Parlare di fedeltà, una fedeltà completa e basata sull'esclusività, 
richiederebbe una parità anche dall'altra parte. E non c'è stata, visto 
che è sposato e vive con la famiglia. La reciprocità, sta anche in questo. 

Ora, secondo me ... solo un dialogo con lui, ti può portare a capire cosa vuoi.
Se sei disposta a intraprendere una strada di lutto ... o a curare un grande amore,
a livello simbolico ... che può trasformarsi in un qualsiasi cosa, che continua a legarvi. 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Manco io ci credo
> Anche io mio amante mi diceva cosi
> 
> Si idealizza ciò che non si ha completamente !
> ...


:smile: vedo che io traduco te ma anche tu traduci me.


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Ma lei si "martoria " proprio petche l ha sporcata
> Perché x lei era il grande amore pulito ed unico
> 
> Proprio petche non sposata senza vincoli dovrebbe cercare di capire cosa vuole e non farsi più male
> Non ha altre felicità come responsabilità se non la sua ...


sì, sì, questo lo avevo capito. Il suggerimento di non martoriarsi era opinione personalissima, un consiglio, viste le condizioni reali di partenza (il già avvenuto allontanamento, la non compresenza delle due storie). Trovo a me più estraneo non martoriarmi (semmai) per l'amanza (cioè, per la moglie etc)


----------



## disincantata (27 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sì, sì, questo lo avevo capito. Il suggerimento di non martoriarsi era opinione personalissima, un consiglio, viste le condizioni reali di partenza (il già avvenuto allontanamento, la non compresenza delle due storie). Trovo a me più estraneo non martoriarmi (semmai) per l'amanza (cioè, per la moglie etc)



Io no, trattandosi di Fantastica, ha sempre mostrato a modo suo 'disprezzo' per le mogli, anche pochi giorni fa ne ha definita una 'ebete' o qualcosa di simile per non aver mai dubitato del marito seriale. Secondo lei uno tradisce perchè la moglie non se lo sa 'tenere'. Cosi l'ho letta. 

Forse è una forma di difesa per la mancanza di famiglia con il suo GA. 

A volte si esalta di non volere quello che non si può avere. Comprensibile.


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io no, trattandosi di Fantastica, ha sempre mostrato a modo suo 'disprezzo' per le mogli, anche pochi giorni fa ne ha definita una 'ebete' o qualcosa di simile per non aver mai dubitato del marito seriale. Secondo lei uno tradisce perchè la moglie non se lo sa 'tenere'. Cosi l'ho letta.
> 
> Forse è una forma di difesa per la mancanza di famiglia con il suo GA.
> 
> A volte si esalta di non volere quello che non si può avere. Comprensibile.


Io, confesso: non leggo tutti gli interventi di Fantastica (tranne che in questo 3D, ovviamente, altrimenti non sarei intervenuta) né sempre li leggo completamente . Ha un uso della lingua che a me pare spesso artefatto e artificioso, mi respinge, m'infastidisce lievemente in sottofondo; in più non condivido assolutamente alcuni suoi basics (l'assolutezza, il destino, l'incoscio, la psichiatria, l'oroscopo). Questi interventi che dici non li ho letti. Sicuramente l'impressione, anche riguardo alla delusione che prova con A mi è sempre sembrata riferita solo a lei (lui non capisce, lui non ci arriva, lui non cura, lui è deludente) e ben poco al contrario, ma, ripeto, valgono come impressioni fugaci e non ben circostanziate per i motivi di cui sopra.


----------



## sienne (27 Aprile 2014)

Ciao

capisco, che possa sembrare inverosimile, che una donna non si renda conto,
che il proprio marito si sta "nutrendo" da un'altra parte ... che vive una storia,
con forte emozioni, sogni, sintonie, affetti ecc. ... che tutto ciò lo deve cambiare,
per forza di cose ... deve trapelare un qualcosa ... deve essere percepito, se è amore. 

Invece, non sempre è così. A volte può capitare proprio il contrario. Che ci si avvicina 
di più, perché ci sono più risorse in gioco. A volte, sono dei bravissimi attori ... 

A volte, si capisce e lo si accetta, che per portare avanti un matrimonio,
sotto sotto si è in tre ... suona brutto, ma dipende molto dai motivi perché 
lo si tiene in piedi. Un qualcosa tira e fa rimanere nel nido ... 


sienne


----------



## disincantata (27 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Fantastica, del grande amore, amore sognato, amore sperato ...
> 
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## disincantata (27 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> capisco, che possa sembrare inverosimile, che una donna non si renda conto,
> che il proprio marito si sta "nutrendo" da un'altra parte ... che vive una storia,
> ...


Infatti, a volte sei talmente presa da gravi problemi che ti distrai e dai la colpa ad altro per certe stranezze, soprattutto se lui guardandoti negli occhi ti rassicura, mentendo. Bravi attori. E ci si diventa pure di conseguenza.


----------



## MK (27 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Allora... L'outing qui diventa proprio completo. A è un uomo che tanti anni fa rifiutai di sposare. E che si sposò poco dopo il mio rifiuto con una donna che è l'opposto di me.
> Ci siamo reincontrati dopo un percorso di vita vissuta totalmente diverso. Io per lui sono "quella che ha lasciato nel mio cuore un posto vuoto che nessun altra ha riempito mai", "quella con cui voglio invecchiare", "la luce che non si spegne mai", ecc.


Uhm. Questo complica il tutto secondo me. Un uomo che ha sposato un'altra donna ma che continua a desiderare te. Non un uomo con cui fare sesso perchè hai il bisogno di farlo. Indagherei.


----------



## Carola (27 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sì, sì, questo lo avevo capito. Il suggerimento di non martoriarsi era opinione personalissima, un consiglio, viste le condizioni reali di partenza (il già avvenuto allontanamento, la non compresenza delle due storie). Trovo a me più estraneo non martoriarmi (semmai) per l'amanza (cioè, per la moglie etc)


Anche io penso cosi 


Allafone mi pare una storia come tante in cui x problemi con il grande smore o snore di una vita eccsi cerca la soluzione nel terzo o terza
Ci il quale diventa più che sesso 
Insomma a conferma che vogliamo tutto ci piace come ci fanno sentire ci piace avere emozioni e calore stabilita e trasgressione certezza ed incertezza 

Per quel che riguarda le mogli che non si sanno tenere i mariti ci sarà un fondo di verità ma essere cosi lapidari a me non piace


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Anche io penso cosi
> 
> 
> Allafone mi pare una storia come tante in cui x problemi con il grande smore o snore di una vita eccsi cerca la soluzione nel terzo o terza
> ...


a me sembra invece un'emerita stronzata e sempre a sfavore delle donne. Ripeto però che non ho letto niente di Fantastica di questo tenore, dunque non so se sia una sua idea (so solo che Disi l'ha detto).


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> a me sembra invece un'emerita stronzata e sempre a sfavore delle donne. Ripeto però che non ho letto niente di Fantastica di questo tenore, dunque non so se sia una sua idea (so solo che Disi l'ha detto).


Qualche cosa così l'ha scritta. Però non ricordo parola per parola.
In argomento direi che, premesso che nessuno si tiene una persona perché le persone non sono cose, uno (una) che ha l'amante sta proprio dimostrando che vuole restare nel matrimonio (per motivi vari) e ben per questo ha un amante. Quindi sarebbe paradossalmente la prova che nel matrimonio lo sanno tenere.
E' che in realtà il sottotesto è "la moglie (tradita) non è una dea del sesso o è racchia" e "il marito (tradito) non è maschio o è un mollaccione" e sono pensieri che dicono più dell'amante che del tradito.


----------



## Carola (27 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qualche cosa così l'ha scritta. Però non ricordo parola per parola.
> In argomento direi che, premesso che nessuno si tiene una persona perché le persone non sono cose, uno (una) che ha l'amante sta proprio dimostrando che vuole restare nel matrimonio (per motivi vari) e ben per questo ha un amante. Quindi sarebbe paradossalmente la prova che nel matrimonio lo sanno tenere.
> E' che in realtà il sottotesto è "la moglie (tradita) non è una dea del sesso o è racchia" e "il marito (tradito) non è maschio o è un mollaccione" e sono pensieri che dicono più dell'amante che del tradito.


Quoto

Come ho scritto nell altro post
Semplicemente si cambia di cerca altro senza riuscire volere potete chiudere
Il traditi non x entra un fico secco alla fine e solo una scusa anche di fronte a sue mancanze ( spesso il sesso guarda caso)!!!

Siamo animali
Tutto li


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qualche cosa così l'ha scritta. Però non ricordo parola per parola.
> In argomento direi che, premesso che nessuno si tiene una persona perché le persone non sono cose, uno (una) che ha l'amante sta proprio dimostrando che vuole restare nel matrimonio (per motivi vari) e ben per questo ha un amante. Quindi sarebbe paradossalmente la prova che nel matrimonio lo sanno tenere.
> *E' che in realtà il sottotesto è "la moglie (tradita) non è una dea del sesso o è racchia" e "il marito (tradito) non è maschio o è un mollaccione" e sono pensieri che dicono più dell'amante che del tradito.*


sì, infatti! Quoto anche le frasi sopra. Poi, non volevo dire che Disi ha delirato, eh. Solo che in genere tendo a rapportarmi con le fonti di prima mano, non con le cose riportate, tutto qui. Per me, in ogni caso, chiunque sia l'artefice di siffatto 'pensiero' sbaglia di grosso e grossolanamente. La responsabilità di chi tradisce è propria, sempre.


----------



## Carola (27 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sì, infatti! Quoto anche le frasi sopra. Poi, non volevo dire che Disi ha delirato, eh. Solo che in genere tendo a rapportarmi con le fonti di prima mano, non con le cose riportate, tutto qui. Per me, in ogni caso, chiunque sia l'artefice di siffatto 'pensiero' sbaglia di grosso e grossolanamente.
> 
> 
> 
> La responsabilità di chi tradisce è propria, sempre.


Invece se sentì psicologi terapisti di coppia guru dell'ammmmore ecc ecc la resp e sempre dei due componenti della coppia se non si tratta di alcune categorie quali: 
Traditori seriali cosa cojio cojio che comunque è a prescindere tradirebbero 
Malati di sesso ... Avevo un amica ninfomane era impulsiva con il sesso come quelle x lo shopping


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Invece se sentì psicologi terapisti di coppia guru dell'ammmmore ecc ecc la resp e sempre dei due componenti della coppia se non si tratta di alcune categorie quali:
> Traditori seriali cosa cojio cojio che comunque è a prescindere tradirebbero
> Malati di sesso ... Avevo un amica ninfomane era impulsiva con il sesso come quelle x lo shopping


ma le cause sicuramente si creano in due (tranne i casi citati); la responsabilità, però, delle azioni è sempre di chi agisce. Anche perché potrebbe sempre scegliere, oltre che di non tradire, di andarsene e mollare tutto. L'incuria dell'altro è una causa che mi fa vedere il tradimento come molto meno grave, molto meno gratuito; ma non diminuisce la responsabilità di chi tradisce. Poi, sempre, dipende da caso a caso: la tua storia in questo è emblematica. Io, qualsiasi cosa faccia, ne ho piena responsabilità, in quanto essere senziente. Ci sono motivi per il mio agire, che possono variare e possono anche essere gravi gravissimi, ma le mie azione sono compiute da nessun'altro/a che me.


----------



## Carola (27 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma le cause sicuramente si creano in due (tranne i casi citati); la responsabilità, però, delle azioni è sempre di chi agisce. Anche perché potrebbe sempre scegliere, oltre che di non tradire, di andarsene e mollare tutto. L'incuria dell'altro è una causa che mi fa vedere il tradimento come molto meno grave, molto meno gratuito; ma non diminuisce la responsabilità di chi tradisce. Poi, sempre, dipende da caso a caso: la tua storia in questo è emblematica. Io, qualsiasi cosa faccia, ne ho piena responsabilità, in quanto essere senziente. Ci sono motivi per il mio agire, che possono variare e possono anche essere gravi gravissimi, ma le mie azione sono compiute da nessun'altro/a che me.


Tu hai ragione
Ma sai
Andarsene e mollare lo fai se sei sola 
O di fronte a gravi colpe 
Se hai figli e tutto sommato si va avanti non te ne vai o è molto difficile farlo
Qualcuna ci riesce ma ci va un certo tipo di coraggio e di carattere
Io sono certa che senza figli me ne sarei andata
Poi magari di tornava insieme si rivedevano errori
Ma te lo di x certo prima ancora di arrivare a tradire e come ne tante altre un po messe come me
Se ne parla tra donne 
Poi metrici limiti alibi scuse anche qui ognuno dice la sua
Ma se sei mamma non è cosi facile dire sai che ce ti saluto 
Anzi x assurdo a vokte percepisci la totalità della crisi end arriva l altro e tu sono ad allora nei avresti detto
Invece ti riscoprì con esigenze desideri anche sessuali che avevi completamente rimosso
Non so se tu abbia figli
E non è la solita scusa
X me x come sono io cambia proprio il modo di porsi
Ho smesso di viaggiare tanto x lavoro x loro
Lo avrei fatto se non x amore loro?no!
Eppure si fanno scelte se li hai e x forza compromessi

Io ero una ribelle una matta chiudevo storie csmbievo citta 'lavori partivo tornavo

Adesso peso a me e in contemporanea le mie scelte cadono di loro tre
La mia amica francese una donna libera indipendente affascinante ha accettato un lavoro che la terra via dal lun al ven all estero
Lascia qui figlio 13 enne con la nonna
X molte e'tosta onesta sacosa vuole e insegue sua realizzazione e amerà comunque il figlio senza farne un alibi x non partire 
X altre un egoista una che antepone se stessa a tutti

Dipende  da come e dove  e chi la guarda

Non si può dire sarebbe meglio fare cosi 'e cosa '
Dipende ...


----------



## Carola (27 Aprile 2014)

In più noi donne spesso vogliamo tutto
E ci chiedono di essere tutto
Amante moglie mamma professionista

Guardate che pressioni esterne che richieste 

Anche qsto influisce tanto
Ma pure li carattere 
Ho amiche che hanno scelto di fare le mamme e seguire figli 
Serene ( odfio qualcuna non più tanto)
Altre come me che batterebbero i coperchi a stare a casa
Ma coglioni essere anche mamme
Allora dai i numeri

In qsto onore agli uomini che riescono a fare senza ammattire e sanno delegare

Scusate se ho postato nel post di fantastica
Tornò subito in argomento
Ma anche qui end di dice che certe mogli sanno e non vedono
Io dico che quelle mogli e mamme di fanno un tale culo che tempo x fare le gatte non sempre ce ne
Lo trovi poi x assurdo con amante 
Ma perché esci dal ruolo 
Torni essere solo una donna con un uomo
Credo eh!!!!


----------



## disincantata (27 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sì, infatti! Quoto anche le frasi sopra. Poi, non volevo dire che Disi ha delirato, eh. Solo che in genere tendo a rapportarmi con le fonti di prima mano, non con le cose riportate, tutto qui. Per me, in ogni caso, chiunque sia l'artefice di siffatto 'pensiero' sbaglia di grosso e grossolanamente. La responsabilità di chi tradisce è propria, sempre.



L'ultimo insulto alla moglie di un traditore è di pochi giorni fa. Non penso di averlo notato solo io, forse ha scritto 'ebetina'.

Credo di ricordare riferito ad un seriale diventato amante di una nuova forumista che voleva essere 'l'unica', almeno come amante.

Ma era uno a caso.  Ha  sempre espresso pareri negativi verso le mogli, dando per scontato che fossero un 'peso' o peggio,
ma è abbastanza tipico di molte amanti. Ricordo anche Calipso con espressioni simili sulla legittima compagna dell'amico.
Ma pure altre.


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Tu hai ragione
> Ma sai
> Andarsene e mollare lo fai se sei sola
> O di fronte a gravi colpe
> ...


infatti ti ho detto che si valuta (se si vuole farlo, eh) caso per caso, e il tuo a me sembra emblematico, fra i tradimenti 'necessari', dolorosi, causati dalla freddezza/in-amore altrui. Però, ripeto, la responsabilità ultima è sempre di chi fa. Capisco la famiglia, capisco molte cose (e capisco bene quanto sia difficile andarsene con i figli); poi, non volevo giudicare: solo dire cosa penso io sulla cosa in generale. Però, banalmente, se io tradisco, posso avere tanti motivi scatenanti, tante ragioni generate da altri (come nel tuo caso) ma la responsabilità è mia. Ti potrei aggiungere che per me sei una donna molto forte, molto complessa, molto sensibile, e a quella dose di in-amore manifestato avevi il diritto umano di reagire, anche per non morirci dentro. Lo immagino, quel dolore lungo anni. Però sei tu la responsabile delle tue azioni, sempre.


----------



## Buscopann (27 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sì, infatti! Quoto anche le frasi sopra. Poi, non volevo dire che Disi ha delirato, eh. Solo che in genere tendo a rapportarmi con le fonti di prima mano, non con le cose riportate, tutto qui. Per me, in ogni caso, chiunque sia l'artefice di siffatto 'pensiero' sbaglia di grosso e grossolanamente. *La responsabilità di chi tradisce è propria, sempre*.


Verissimo.
Così come è altrettanto vero che anche chi subisce un tradimento non sempre è immune da colpe.

Buscopann


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> L'ultimo insulto alla moglie di un traditore è di pochi giorni fa. Non penso di averlo notato solo io, forse ha scritto 'ebetina'.
> 
> Credo di ricordare riferito ad un seriale diventato amante di una nuova forumista che voleva essere 'l'unica', almeno come amante.
> 
> ...


capito! Grazie Disi :smile:
Ecco, a questo sono fortemente contraria, spero si sia capito


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Verissimo.
> Così come è altrettanto vero che anche chi subisce un tradimento non sempre è immune da colpe.
> 
> Buscopann


d'accordo, d'accordissimo :smile:


non sono le corna a rendere la persona ipso facto una gran persona. Però, l'adagio del 'non se l'è saputo tenere' mi fa snudare i canini


----------



## disincantata (27 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Verissimo.
> Così come è altrettanto vero che anche chi subisce un tradimento non sempre è immune da colpe.
> 
> Buscopann



Sicuramente è impossibile stabilire un criterio uguale per tutti.

Per quanto mi sforzi nel tradimento di mio marito non ho mai trovato una mia colpa, non per giustificarmi, anzi, mi piacerebbe esserne stata in parte la causa, mi darei più pace, invece no, anzi, pure lui lo ha ammesso e ripetuto, una delle poche cose che ha detto al riguardo.

Se ho una colpa è stata quella di tralasciare segnali evidenti, ma il tradimento era già in corso.

Avrei solo potuto cercare prove ancora più evidenti. Obbligandolo a scegliere tre anni prima, ma sempre tardi.

Solo un uomo di mezza età, corteggiato da una 24enne carina, insistente, solo a casa, che la frequenta in piena notte per lavoro, potrebbe dirmi se è facile resistere.
Non lo giustifico ma capisco. 

Poi lo leggiamo anche qui spesso, quanto è facile invaghirsi di persone impegnate.


----------



## Buscopann (27 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Sicuramente è impossibile stabilire un criterio uguale per tutti.
> 
> Per quanto mi sforzi nel tradimento di mio marito non ho mai trovato una mia colpa, non per giustificarmi, anzi, mi piacerebbe esserne stata in parte la causa, mi darei più pace, invece no, anzi, pure lui lo ha ammesso e ripetuto, una delle poche cose che ha detto al riguardo.
> 
> ...


Mentre chi tradisce ha sempre una responsabilità, non è detto che chi subisce un tradimento abbia delle colpe. A volte è così, a volte no. 
Nel tuo caso è possibilie che tue responsabilità in effetti non ce ne fossero. Tieni conto però anche di una cosa. A volte chi tradisce tende anche a comunicare poco (ci sono invece i casi in cui chi tradisce lo fa invece per esasperazione dopo aver comunicato troppo ). Se l'altra persona non ti mette al corrente di quello che a lui/lei non va bene. è difficile accorgersi di alcune responsabilità, che magari invece ci sono, ma semplicemente non le vediamo.
Facciamo un esempio molto materialista. Io marito adoro fare cose un po' meno stereotipate a letto. Mia moglie invece è molto standard in queste cose. Se io non ne parlo lei non potrà mai sapere quali possono essere le sue responsabilità in caso di tradimento. Per lei andava tutto bene. Ma per me no. E' un esempio scemo, ma rende l'idea di quello che voglio dire.

Buscopann


----------



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sai, anche io pensavo così nel periodo in cui l'ho scordato... Ma è prevalsa poi la sensazione (non solo il ragionamento morale, o moralistico, vedi tu) di aver buttato nel cesso un gioiello, di aver imbrattato un angolo di paradiso bello in sé, indipendentemente da me. Bello proprio per tutti, perché tutti coloro che hanno avuto a che fare con la me "ricomposta e integrata" hanno goduto dei bellissimi doni che questo amore ha dato a me, proprio perché ne ero vivificata.
> Non ho mai perso il mio piacere di vivere, ma il dispiacere di me ho cominciato a sentirlo. E più lo sentivo, più scendevo giù, nel senso che facevo cose in cui mi vedevo falsa e più mi ci vedevo più insistevo. Un po' come quando siccome ti dicono che sei, per esempio, che ne so, acida, ecco: ti cali nella parte e lo diventi proprio.
> E' un po' difficile forse da capire, ma è così che ho fatto. Più spalavo merda sul paradiso, più ne volevo spalare ancora: pezzetto di merda per pezzetto di merda, ben raccolta, bene ammucchiata, ben lanciata.



ma allora non c'è "soluzione".
In qualsiasi modo la giriamo c'è sempre qualcosa che stona.
Io, quando la soluzione non c'è, scelgo per minore dei mali.
Se tanto è tutto "nero" scelgo il nero che preferisco.


----------



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Non so se gli abbracci virtuali hanno un senso, non so nemmeno se potrei permettermelo un abbraccio virtuale, vista la scarsa conoscenza...ma se la risposta a queste domande è sì, allora, per quel che vale, considerati abbracciata.
> Penso di potermi unire al coro dei molti che hanno già rilevato, non sempre esplicitamente ma in modo comunque sostanziale, che ti giudichi troppo severamente. Non ti sei degradata affatto, non hai distrutto niente, non hai fatto, soprattutto, del male a nessuno se non a te stessa. Mi sembra anzi, a dirla tutta, che le tue responsabilità personali nella vicenda sono minime. Ti sei trovata in un angolo, per volontà di nessuno, e hai cercato un po' di calore. Nessuno potrebbe giudicarti male. Nella tue mente pensi in termini di incontri erotici, di sesso e penetrazioni, di tradimento sessuale... a me sembra invece che si possa parlare solo del bisogno di avere qualche briciola di senso, di significato, da una vita che, per motivi non dipendenti da te, rischiava di non averne. Ami una persona: e questo mi sembra sia qualcosa di positivo a prescindere. Non la stai odiando, la stai amando; non cerchi il suo male ma il suo bene. Ne sei intensamente presa. Partirei da qui. Per fare che? Ma per continuare ad amarla, con tutta te stessa, con tutto ciò di cui sei capace. Amarlo per quel che è: non si amano gli ideali si amano le persone. Così come sono, con difetti e problemi. Un amore che, mi pare di comprendere, è ricambiato. Qualcuno notava che il cercare di allontanarti a seguito del problema era un atto d'amore. Lo è: un gesto estremo. Chissà quanto gli è costato sia in termini di amore per te sia in termini di amor proprio. Non riuscite a stare staccati? Vivaddio! Appiccicatevi, come che viene, come potete, magari anche solo fissandovi negli occhi tenendovi per mano. Chissà cosa accadrà in avvenire, cure o non cure: per ora badiamo al presente. Forse hai fatto l'amore con un altro resettando un momento la tua mente ma mi pare chiaro che l'ultima cosa che si possa dire è che ti sei "scordata di lui".
> Questo amore è sporcato dal rapporto con l'altro? Prima chiariamo che questo amore è amore davvero e non ha nulla a che vedere con la pietà. Stai male, malissimo e pensi ci sia di mezzo la pietà? Riprendi questo amore e tienitelo stretto.
> 
> ...




quotissimo e se posso un verde


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma allora non c'è "soluzione".
> In qualsiasi modo la giriamo c'è sempre qualcosa che stona.
> Io, quando la soluzione non c'è, scelgo per minore dei mali.
> Se tanto è tutto "nero" scelgo il nero che preferisco.



per me, un nero che si intona al blu luminoso è 'il nero che preferisco'. Approvata


----------



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma a te non vanno giù tante di quelle cose che è realmente poco importante. Se dovessimo ragionare col tuo metro, allora, qui non si direbbe nulla che non andasse oltre il punto a croce, i pastori tedeschi cuccioloni, la fotografia e la menopausa. Tipo.* E guai a nominare IL CAZZO.*


Mizzica.
Ora ho capito perchè ha aperto il 3d sul cazzo.


:unhappy:


pensavo si fosse drogata sniffando gas degli accendini.


----------



## Buscopann (27 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma allora non c'è "soluzione".
> In qualsiasi modo la giriamo c'è sempre qualcosa che stona.
> Io, quando la soluzione non c'è, scelgo per minore dei mali.
> Se tanto è tutto "nero" scelgo il nero che preferisco.


In mezzo a tuttto questo nero ecco un bel verde. Mio. 

Buscopann


----------



## Tebe (27 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> È un forum traboccante di gente che tradisce, imbroglia, mente... Sta con le persone per convenienza...
> Avrei difficoltà a usare le parole "belle persone".


minchia


----------



## disincantata (27 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mentre chi tradisce ha sempre una responsabilità, non è detto che chi subisce un tradimento abbia delle colpe. A volte è così, a volte no.
> Nel tuo caso è possibilie che tue responsabilità in effetti non ce ne fossero. Tieni conto però anche di una cosa. A volte chi tradisce tende anche a comunicare poco (ci sono invece i casi in cui chi tradisce lo fa invece per esasperazione dopo aver comunicato troppo ). Se l'altra persona non ti mette al corrente di quello che a lui/lei non va bene. è difficile accorgersi di alcune responsabilità, che magari invece ci sono, ma semplicemente non le vediamo.
> Facciamo un esempio molto materialista. Io marito adoro fare cose un po' meno stereotipate a letto. Mia moglie invece è molto standard in queste cose. Se io non ne parlo lei non potrà mai sapere quali possono essere le sue responsabilità in caso di tradimento. Per lei andava tutto bene. Ma per me no. E' un esempio scemo, ma rende l'idea di quello che voglio dire.
> 
> Buscopann



Nel mio caso nemmeno a quello mio marito poteva appellarsi, mai avuto tabù di nessun genere sessuale, mai, purchè in due.

Mai detto di no una volta a mio marito in oltre 30anni.

Sempre intesa, anche quando tradiva.

Forse era traumatizzato dall'avere una moglie pensionata?  Boh! Il suo tradimento è cominciato con la mia pensione, ma penso sia un caso, lei l'ha conosciuta proprio il primo mese in cui io ero finalmente libera dal lavoro e in meritata vacanza.


----------



## Buscopann (27 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Nel mio caso nemmeno a quello mio marito poteva appellarsi, mai avuto tabù di nessun genere sessuale, mai, purchè in due.
> 
> Mai detto di no una volta a mio marito in oltre 30anni.
> 
> ...


Era solo un esempio scemo per rendere l'idea. Per farti capire che a volte le responsabilità ci sono, ma noi non le vediamo semplicemente perché l'altro omette di parlarcene e si tiene tutto dentro.
E' chiaro che in questo caso la tua (eventuale) responsabilità è colposa. Quella di tuo marito in tal caso è doppia (tradimento più mancanza di dialogo) e assolutamente dolosa.

Buscopann


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Invece se sentì psicologi terapisti di coppia guru dell'ammmmore ecc ecc la resp e sempre dei due componenti della coppia se non si tratta di alcune categorie quali:
> Traditori seriali cosa cojio cojio che comunque è a prescindere tradirebbero
> Malati di sesso ... Avevo un amica ninfomane era impulsiva con il sesso come quelle x lo shopping


Un conto sono le responsabilità relazionali, che ci sono sempre, perché in una relazione si è (almeno:mrgreen in due; un altro conto sono le responsabilità del tradimento.


----------



## Carola (27 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> infatti ti ho detto che si valuta (se si vuole farlo, eh) caso per caso, e il tuo a me sembra emblematico, fra i tradimenti 'necessari', dolorosi, causati dalla freddezza/in-amore altrui. Però, ripeto, la responsabilità ultima è sempre di chi fa. Capisco la famiglia, capisco molte cose (e capisco bene quanto sia difficile andarsene con i figli); poi, non volevo giudicare: solo dire cosa penso io sulla cosa in generale. Però, banalmente, se io tradisco, posso avere tanti motivi scatenanti, tante ragioni generate da altri (come nel tuo caso) ma la responsabilità è mia. Ti potrei aggiungere che per me sei una donna molto forte, molto complessa, molto sensibile, e a quella dose di in-amore manifestato avevi il diritto umano di reagire, anche per non morirci dentro. Lo immagino, quel dolore lungo anni. Però sei tu la responsabile delle tue azioni, sempre.


Certo che si
hai ragione 

Spiegavo solo che molto difficile qnd "giochi" più ruoli
Sono carola 
Poi carola mamma
Poi carola moglie unnpo'infelice
Anche carola che lotta x il suo lavoro
 Carola e basta compagna non felice se ne sarebbe andata 
Poi di vedeva 

Cmq hai pienamente ragione !!!


----------



## Carola (27 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> capito! Grazie Disi :smile:
> Ecco, a questo sono fortemente contraria, spero si sia capito


Idem !!


----------



## Fantastica (27 Aprile 2014)

*Taglio corto*

Carissime e carissimi, taglio corto dandovi dei fatti in mano, così avete un'idea del quadro e aggiungendo qualche opinione.

Comincio col rispondere a *@disincantata*, però. 
Io non mi sono sposata, ma non è che non riconosca l'esistenza di bellissime coppie di sposi e genitori, per esempio una ce l'ho sotto il naso ed è quella di mia sorella, mio cognato e i loro due bambini. Cioè: non generalizzo mai. E non credo di avere dei pregiudizi; se mai ho scritto qualche cosa di negativo qui sopra su qualche cornuto o cornuta, l'ho fatto nel merito di quella specifica cornuta o quello specifico cornuto. Infine, non ritengo di essere io il metro su cui misurare le sorti del mondo, cioè non sono presuntuosa al punto da pensare che quello che le scelte che ho fatto io siano le migliori in assoluto dell'universo mondo.
Se mi si cita, desiderei non fosse fatto un tanto al kilo, magari. 

Quanto ai fatti, per rispondervi un po': io non mi faccio carico delle scelte degli altri. Io non ero sposata e non avevo giurato amore eterno; in quel momento non ero nemmeno più insieme a GA. Insomma, ero una persona libera, rispondevo di me a me. Non mi sono mai sentita minimamente responsabile della moglie di A. La sola cosa che in capo a un mese e mezzo gli chiesi fu di dirglielo, di metterla al corrente. La sua risposta fu "sai che credo che capirebbe?".
Risposta che mi gelò. Ma vi ho già detto che psichicamente lui è un altro universo. 
Di fronte al suo evitare, io troncai con lui, mandandolo anche affanculo. Fu incapace di accettarlo; a quel punto gli proposi la situazione di ora: non facciamo del male inutile a terzi. E così ora c'è una specie di equilibrio. Lui continua a fare il marito in tutto e per tutto. Secondo me lei sospetta moltissimo che lui abbia un'amante. Ne ha molti di indizi, o, almeno, li ha avuti. Però se ne sta ferma. Quindi, dal mio punto di vista, le cose vanno "bene". A lei sta bene, a lui sta bene (per ora, o forse finalmente) e a me anche, con tutti i problemi di coscienza che però sono miei e riguardano non certo il suo matrimonio che è affar suo.
Di certo so che lei sa quanto io sono valsa per A, perché A durante il fidanzamento l'ha informata di quanto io gli fossi "entrata dentro", così dice. E infatti A sta molto attento a non farle accumulare indizi precisamente su di me, di cui, a sentir lui, lei è gelosissima da sempre e sempre ha scartato occasioni in cui ci saremmo potuti frequentare io e lui da soli da amici proprio per non insospettirla.


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Aprile 2014)

Domanda al volo: non potrebbe essere che 'incosciamente', tu abbia scelto per te una situazione non ottimale soggettivamente (non psichicamente rispecchiante, come hai detto tu) né oggettivamente (il suo essere sposato) per in qualche modo tutelarti, mantenerti "al sicuro" intanto che una parte di te, anche grossa, ancora aspettava il GA?


----------



## sienne (27 Aprile 2014)

Ciao

ci credo bene, che state su due pianeti differenti. 
Lui, probabilmente, voleva mettere su famiglia
e lei sa apparentemente, di essere la seconda scelta.

Può funzionare, se hanno come meta entrambi la famiglia. 

sienne


----------



## Fantastica (27 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Domanda al volo: non potrebbe essere che 'incosciamente', tu abbia scelto per te una situazione non ottimale soggettivamente (non psichicamente rispecchiante, come hai detto tu) né oggettivamente (il suo essere sposato) per in qualche modo tutelarti, mantenerti "al sicuro" intanto che una parte di te, anche grossa, ancora aspettava il GA?


Qui scoperchi il vaso di Pandora 

Il mio inconscio, come quello di tutti del resto, ha orientato senza che io lo sapessi, ovviamente, anche la scelta di GA: un uomo che era già stato sposato (sebbene fosse separato da cinque anni) e soprattutto che aveva due figli di non molto più giovani di me, e che molto probabilmente non avrebbe -come infatti non ha- voluto ripetere l'esperienza. Ciò non toglie che lui sia stato e resti il mio GA, nel senso che io proprio non mi aspetto di più o di meglio dalla vita e non per questioni di età che avanza, ma perché quando stai per anni in paradiso tutto quello che non è paradiso ti sembra sotto (e lo è).

Quanto ad A, certo, altro "amore" (ma ci metto ben più di due virgolette) impossibile. 

Però sono stata fedele a GA, cioè: per me è stato un amore possibile e pieno. Avrei anche avuto un figlio da lui. Non l'abbiamo voluto: insieme.


----------



## Fantastica (27 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ci credo bene, che state su due pianeti differenti.
> Lui, probabilmente, voleva mettere su famiglia
> ...


E' esattamente come la vedo io. I bisogni di lei sono soddisfatti: un marito che ripara i guasti in casa, che le permette un alto tenore di vita, che si è affezionato ai moltissimi parenti di lei e li frequenta volentieri, che fa bene il padre della loro unica figlia (di 13 anni ora), e che la mantiene (lei non lavora). 
Lui ha una donna che ha molta cura della casa, della cucina, della figlia e delle relazioni familiari, senza grilli per la testa, che la sera va a letto alle 21.30 e che non capisce niente di tutto quello che interessa a lui dal punto di vista degli hobbies. Condividono la passione per la montagna e per gli acquisti per la casa.
Infatti lui ha sempre detto che il suo matrimonio è perfetto. E lo è.


----------



## Carola (27 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' esattamente come la vedo io. I bisogni di lei sono soddisfatti: un marito che ripara i guasti in casa, che le permette un alto tenore di vita, che si è affezionato ai moltissimi parenti di lei e li frequenta volentieri, che fa bene il padre della loro unica figlia (di 13 anni ora), e che la mantiene (lei non lavora).
> Lui ha una donna che ha molta cura della casa, della cucina, della figlia e delle relazioni familiari, senza grilli per la testa, che la sera va a letto alle 21.30 e che non capisce niente di tutto quello che interessa a lui dal punto di vista degli hobbies. Condividono la passione per la montagna e per gli acquisti per la casa.
> Infatti lui ha sempre detto che il suo matrimonio è perfetto. E lo è.


Perfetto??????

Dio che tristezza!!!
Meglio i piatti che volano le urla le liti  le corna confessate che sta coperta messa su

Ma scappatene ne via da li scusa che ti frega che ti da ?????

Pazzesco comunque 
Essere casalinghe una rovina x le donne sempre detto !!!!

Mai mai piuttosto guarda vado fare i panini in un bar !!

Perfetto un corno! Appunto ..


----------



## Fantastica (27 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Perfetto??????
> 
> Dio che tristezza!!!
> Meglio i piatti che volano le urla le liti  le corna confessate che sta coperta messa su
> ...


Ma Carola... Perfetto per la sua dimensione psichica e per quella di lei. Perché credi che io a quel tempo non lo volli?
Perché si capiva che era uno così. Solo che, vedi anche tu dai fatti accaduti, le cose rimosse poi tornano fuori e la parte di lui che voleva me ai tempi, ora si è manifestata. Proprio perché lui non è _tutto_ così.


----------



## Carola (27 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ma Carola... Perfetto per la sua dimensione psichica e per quella di lei. Perché credi che io a quel tempo non lo volli?
> Perché si capiva che era uno così. Solo che, vedi anche tu dai fatti accaduti, le cose rimosse poi tornano fuori e la parte di lui che voleva me ai tempi, ora si è manifestata. Proprio perché lui non è _tutto_ così.


Capisco
Per carità capisco
...

Poi guarda
Qntu ne vedo matrimoni cosi 
Quelli che citavo  prima
Le lei cssalinghe
Perché di cosa vuoi se sei "mantenuta " sei un po prigioniera x me poche balle 
Poi sicuro una casalinga si fa il culo tre volte più di altre ma non è pagato 
E soldi uguale libertà 

Il marito che ti mantiene 
Io ringrazio che fra tante cazzate qsta non l ho fatta
Io so di potermi mantenere 
Se no probabilmente starei più buona e zitta
O magari no 
Sotto i ponti finirei 

Non si fantastica non so

Potresti rinunciare ad A se GA tornasse nonostante suo problema ?


----------



## Fantastica (27 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Potresti rinunciare ad A se GA tornasse nonostante suo problema ?


Ora come ora ti rispondo: SI' e di slancio. Ma le vita non è fatta solo di slanci e romantiche e ideali e forti storie d'amore. E' fatta anche di una quotidianità che io e GA non abbiamo mai condiviso se non per qualche mese e che di fatto non sappiamo o vogliamo condividere (gli proposi di venire a stare da me nella mia città ben due volte e due volte mi disse no; quando me lo propose lui dissi no io, perché non lo faceva perché ne era felice, ma perché in quel momento aveva paura e cercava la mamma, non so se mi spiego...); a volte mi sono schifata di me, pensando che ho bisogno di uno per l'altro e dell'altro per l'uno. 
Quello che non mi fa lasciare entrambi è che entrambi sono significativi, soprattutto GA è la sola persona che mi ama a questo mondo ed è una persona che amo davvero.


----------



## Carola (27 Aprile 2014)

Mah
Che casino
Vista da fuori 

Ti ama ok
Petche non è venuto a vivere con te da te?
Per problemi legati su figli ?
Scusa se ami ti lanci eccome 
Mio ex amante sarebbe venuto qui gestendo due case proprio petche la ha un figlio
X dire si può fare

Qntu allo schifo di avere bisogno di due persone e molto più comune di ciò che sembra
Si fa schifo anche a me perché è un limite ma snche una comodità un paracadute 
Credo

Mi preoccupa di più la vostra non quotidianità che come sappiamo ammazza o mette a dura prova il più importante degli amori
Poi magari non sarebbe il caso vostro
Ma x ne parlo x me amare senza condividere una quotidianità c est plus facile 
Il mio ex amante diceva ti smo
Lo
Ha detto ancora oggi nella sua mail
Ma buon dio
Mi ami x quello che hai visto che ci siamo dati
Certo che si
Ma nella quotidianità e tutta un altra storia 
Tutta

Come il fare l amore qnd sai che l altro non è comunque tuo

Insomma uff

Bisogna distinguere
Io credo comunque che avanti con due faresti il botto
Io pensavo di reggere e invece no

E impossibile farlo per me
Alla fine se devi scegliere sceglie il male minore 
Quello che ti fa stare meglio
Tutto non si può avere si dice no?


----------



## sienne (27 Aprile 2014)

Ciao carola,

la gestione ... può variare tanto. 
Ad esempio, noi non eravamo sposati
e le vacanze non le abbiamo mai fatte assieme,
solo un quattro volte in 23 anni ... non abbiamo 
sempre vissuto sotto lo stesso tetto ecc. ecc. 
e assieme abbiamo una figlia ... 
Eppure, eravamo una coppia in tutto e per tutto. 


sienne


----------



## Carola (27 Aprile 2014)

Sienne lo dici a me quella del matrimonio a distanza ?

So so
Ma ce conunque una famiglia anche solo la quotidianità di vi dividere scelte x i figli x spese 

Quelle robe che sono a che ognuno a casa sua fai in parte ma è diverso
Non parlo comunque della quotidianità tipo tutti a casa alle 18 
No era un altra roba
Il mio amante mi dice cfr in due anni abbiamo condivisi quotidianità ed s vero
Telefonate fiume in cui ci confrontavamo x scelte lavorative , di studio, anche problemi di salute , difficoltà ovvie di un rapporto cosi

Si ce stata
Ma e' ancora altro da cosa intendo io
Forse non mi so spiegare


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> ..*.Alla fine se devi scegliere sceglie il male minore *
> Quello che ti fa stare meglio
> Tutto non si può avere si dice no?


No, alla fine si deve scegliere il bene maggiore.


----------



## Fantastica (27 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Bisogna distinguere
> Io credo comunque che avanti con due faresti il botto
> Io pensavo di reggere e invece no
> 
> ...


Io non metto limiti alla provvidenza. Magari sorge un terzo che scioglie i nodi, pacifica, mette a posto d'amblé senza che io muova nulla. Di sicuro non lo sto cercando, ci mancherebbe pure un terzo ora!
Ma sono sempre disponibile alle novità che offre la vita, perché sostanzialmente io amo la vita, più che qualsiasi uomo. 
GA si è dimostrato punto fermo, anche nella crisi. C'è. Per lui resto la persona più importante e come amico e sostegno è meraviglioso (peccato che io sia di quelle persone che si vergognano di chiedere aiuto, però con lui ce la faccio). A, mi dice la stessa cosa: che lui c'è e ci sarà sempre. Il suo aiuto è ovviamente tarato sulla sua anima: si è offerto di aiutarmi a fare il trasloco.:mrgreen:
Io conto solo su di me, come del resto ho sempre fatto. Amore da dare ne ho tanto. Chi lo vorrà tutto se lo prenderà. Se no, amen.


----------



## sienne (27 Aprile 2014)

Ciao Carola,

una quotidianità, un continuo, un filo che unisce,
lo si può avere anche a distanza senza seguire un 
determinato ritmo delle cose. Loro si sono amati,
come persone libere di farlo ... e lo hanno vissuto 
così. Non c'era da scegliere nulla. Si erano scelti. 

Certo, che ora se si pone la questione della 
vicinanza, c'è da provare ... da scoprire ... 
Ma anche stando si sta vicini, si può creare distanza ... 

Credo, che prima di tutto debbano chiarirsi. 
Da lì, capiranno ... entrambi ... di cosa hanno bisogno.
E che passo successivo vogliono compiere ... 


sienne


----------



## Spider (27 Aprile 2014)

ma è veramente cosi necessario, girarci intorno?
è vero, tutto è molto interessante, tutte le domande e anche le risposte che ci si pone, 
ma resta un fatto, che se tradotto ai minimi termini suona pressapoco cosi:
lo amo, lui non scopa, scopo con un altro.
ora ovvio ci sono  mille sfumature ma questo è.
fermo restando l'ineluttabilità della cosa...come ci si vuole comportare?
questo bisognerebbe chiedersi.
Il passo non è facile ma si può fare.
l'inganno e la menzogna non premiano mai.
se è vero amore come sembra,
 lui saprebbe accettare una scomoda verità.
anzi proprio nella scoperta all'altro capiresti 
tutta la sua capacità di amare incondizionatamente.
sei cosi sicura del suo amore?


----------



## sienne (27 Aprile 2014)

Ciao

non lo farei mai. E non per testare se è vero amore.
Ma perché ... la natura ci ha messo la coda di mezzo.
E tocca lui. Lui che non le basta allora ... 
Lui, che già deve fare i conti con se stesso ... 


sienne


----------



## Spider (27 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non lo farei mai. E non per testare se è vero amore.
> Ma perché ... la natura ci ha messo la coda di mezzo.
> ...


si ,
 e allora per non fargli fare i conti con se stesso,
 facciamo la crocerossina...
prodighiamo amore ma
quanto potrebbe reggere?
e se un giorno lui chiedesse ...la "necessità" della cosa,
 del fatto fisico e nudo, in sè,
 come dovrebbe rispondere lei?
non ne ho bisogno?
non pensi sia riduttivo?


----------



## sienne (27 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si ,
> e allora per non fargli fare i conti con se stesso,
> facciamo la crocerossina...
> prodighiamo amore ma
> ...



Ciao

Fantastica ne ha già parlato. 
Sarebbe un tema, che dovrebbero affrontare assieme
e che lei lo ha definito, come un lutto da affrontare assieme.
Sicuramente ci sarebbe anche una nascita di altro ... 
Dipende da lui, molto. E anche da lei, certo. 

Hai idea quanti uomini ne soffrono? 
È molto più usuale di quanto tu pensi. 
Ci sono tante coppie che nonostante, rimangono assieme
e trovano assieme una via ... un nuovo modo di vicinanza. 


sienne


----------



## Spider (27 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Fantastica ne ha già parlato.
> Sarebbe un tema, che dovrebbero affrontare assieme
> ...



vedi,
 è necessaria la chiarezza,
anche se fa profondamente male.
sono completamente d'accordo che una via esiste,
 ma solo se entrambi coscienti
e capaci di decidere...
un tradimento ti pone nell'incapacità di decidere, 
di scegliere veramente.
anche se è un tradimento sacro e giusto.
sempre di un inganno si tratta.


----------



## Carola (27 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io non metto limiti alla provvidenza. Magari sorge un terzo che scioglie i nodi, pacifica, mette a posto d'amblé senza che io muova nulla. Di sicuro non lo sto cercando, ci mancherebbe pure un terzo ora!
> Ma sono sempre disponibile alle novità che offre la vita, perché sostanzialmente io amo la vita, più che qualsiasi uomo.
> GA si è dimostrato punto fermo, anche nella crisi. C'è. Per lui resto la persona più importante e come amico e sostegno è meraviglioso (peccato che io sia di quelle persone che si vergognano di chiedere aiuto, però con lui ce la faccio). A, mi dice la stessa cosa: che lui c'è e ci sarà sempre. Il suo aiuto è ovviamente tarato sulla sua anima: si è offerto di aiutarmi a fare il trasloco.:mrgreen:
> Io conto solo su di me, come del resto ho sempre fatto. Amore da dare ne ho tanto. Chi lo vorrà tutto se lo prenderà. Se no, amen.


Allora hai già deciso

Se riesci a vivere cosi che ce di meglio 
Nel senso che io non riuscivo ma a ben vedere non era cosi malvagio coscienza a parte

In qsto momento mi sento amata molto da entrambi figurati

E proprio petche' mi ritengo fortunata ad avere avuto due uomini cosi che mi
Sento in diverr di non ore sere in giro più nessuno
Ma tu non sei sposata
Il tuo amante non vuole di più di ciò che ha
Qui premevano giustamente entrambi
Infatti da il il mio tilt

Intanto un condiglio
Se riesci non confessare un fico  secco 
fossi in te eviterei

Parla cerca di capire esprimo tue difficoltà 
Ma basta cosi 

In bocca al lupo


----------



## Carola (27 Aprile 2014)

Faccio analogie con mio caso x scissione tua
X i due uomini che sento che ti amano
X come ti divido tu

X altri verso storie diverse ma succo noto centrale simile


----------



## Spider (27 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Allora hai già deciso
> 
> Se riesci a vivere cosi che ce di meglio
> Nel senso che io non riuscivo ma a ben vedere non era cosi malvagio coscienza a parte
> ...


ma perchè si parla di amore, amore vero,
 e poi si sottopone tutto alla dura legge della convenienza, del calcolo?
cosa deve perdere?
capisco te con figlie maritata.

cosa conviene?
sei sicura che non dire niente,
 conviene?


----------



## Flavia (27 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> *ma perchè si parla di amore, amore vero,
> e poi si sottopone tutto alla dura legge della convenienza, del calcolo?*


:up:
va sempre così in effetti


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> :up:
> va sempre così in effetti


infatti quasi sempre va male


----------



## Flavia (27 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> infatti quasi sempre va male


male per chi?
i commercialisti sentimentali
sanno cadere sempre in piedi


----------



## disincantata (27 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> male per chi?
> i commercialisti sentimentali
> sanno cadere sempre in piedi



Dovresti dedicarti a scrivere romanzi.

:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> male per chi?
> i commercialisti sentimentali
> sanno cadere sempre in piedi


eh lo so... sembrerebbe così. Ma non tutti sono dei veri professionisti, alla prova dei fatti. A guardar bene, non c'è tanta gente felice in giro...


----------



## Flavia (27 Aprile 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Dovresti dedicarti a scrivere romanzi.
> 
> :up::up::up::up:


lo considero un complimento
grazie



Nobody ha detto:


> eh lo so... sembrerebbe così. Ma non tutti sono dei veri professionisti, alla prova dei fatti. A guardar bene, non c'è tanta gente felice in giro...


certi individui 
sono laureati con lode
e bacio accademico
credimi che è così
bocca mia statti zitta
la felicità?
non darti pena, 
la trovano nel portafoglio!

P.S:questa sera
sono più acida di
uno yogurt andato a male
Eliade attenta 
mi riprenderò il mio titolo


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> lo considero un complimento
> grazie
> 
> 
> ...


Ne conosco qualcuno... però non li ho mai visti davvero contenti e appagati. Anzi, di solito sono di parecchio incazzati...


----------



## Spider (27 Aprile 2014)

io quando ho scoperto di essere stato tradito...
l'unica cosa che ho veramente chiesto è stata la sincerità.
in un modo anomalo e inusuale è comunque arrivato.
questo mi è bastato.
 mi lecco le ferite e il pelo,
sono quello che sono, ingoio la batosta, 
ma non accetto la menzogna.
non avrebbe più senso mentire.
 a quello mi appello.
alla sincerità.


----------



## disincantata (27 Aprile 2014)

*Flavia*

Era un complimento. Sei riuscita a dirlo con signorilità.


----------



## Spider (27 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> lo considero un complimento
> grazie
> 
> 
> ...



difficile che abbatti la superzitella!!!!


----------



## sienne (27 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> io quando ho scoperto di essere stato tradito...
> l'unica cosa che ho veramente chiesto è stata la sincerità.
> in un modo anomalo e inusuale è comunque arrivato.
> questo mi è bastato.
> ...



Ciao

la sincerità ... ha tante facce ... 
Dipende tanto, cosa è soggetto ... 
Stavano lontani, quei due anni. 
Lui si è sentito lasciato da lei ... 
Due anni ... di lontananza ... 
Non c'era quella vicinanza ... 

Ora vogliono vedere se si ritrovano. 
Perché un sentimento c'è ... 
E c'è questa verità tra loro ... 
La sincerità sta nel fatto, 
che non si sono persi ... 

Se nella loro ricerca entra questa questione.
Certo. Può divenire tema. Ma non è quello centrale. 
Fantastica sente di aver tradito ... ma lo è?


sienne


----------



## Flavia (27 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ne conosco qualcuno... però non li ho mai visti davvero contenti e appagati. Anzi, di solito sono di parecchio incazzati...


dici?
per loro i sentimenti
sono obsoleti, superflui
sono cosa di altri tempi
se il cuore lo custodisci
nel portafoglio allora
metti in conto che 
ti si stropicci un poco
come una banconota
da 2€ 
( 2€, non 20, quindi falsa)





disincantata ha detto:


> Era un complimento. Sei riuscita a dirlo con signorilità.






Spider ha detto:


> difficile che abbatti la superzitella!!!!


uomo di poca fede!


----------



## Nobody (27 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> dici?
> *per loro i sentimenti
> sono obsoleti, superflui
> sono cosa di altri tempi*
> ...


infatti generalmente vivono di merda... invecchiano di merda e muoiono ancora peggio


----------



## disincantata (27 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> la sincerità ... ha tante facce ...
> Dipende tanto, cosa è soggetto ...
> ...


Lei si è sentita lasciata da lui. Almeno io ho capito cosi. 

Secondo me non ha tradito lui, si è 'tradita', non ammettendo di poter desiderare qualcun altro oltre a GA.


----------



## Flavia (27 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> infatti generalmente vivono di merda... invecchiano di merda e
> muoiono ancora peggio


se vivono in questa condizione
non lo so, ma se si significa
che un poco di giustizia esiste:
il male che fai ti ritorna indietro

l'argomento è interessante
ed offre molti spunti di riflessione
oltre che di discussione
ma non voglio rovinare il 3d
di Fantastica quindi mi fermo qui


----------



## Carola (27 Aprile 2014)

Oh acidoni
Io ho confessato non fate la morale a me anche se maritata e perfettamente in grado di badare a me qualora fossi sola economicamente e non
Qui consigliavo di no perché ce un uomo con una malattia mi pare di capire in più non stanno insieme 
Arrecherebbe solo dolore su dolore




Tutto li

Che commercialisti del denaro
Ma che oroblemi ha la gente che pensa solo a fini di denaro 

Ma ce ben di più nelle famiglie 
Buona notte


----------



## Carola (27 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma perchè si parla di amore, amore vero,
> e poi si sottopone tutto alla dura legge della convenienza, del calcolo?
> cosa deve perdere?
> capisco te con figlie maritata.
> ...


Gli farebbe male tutto qui
Male

Ma che hai con sti soldi spider ??
Che calcolo che perdere ???

Boh


----------



## Flavia (27 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Oh acidoni
> Io ho confessato non fate la morale a me anche se maritata e perfettamente in grado di badare a me qualora fossi sola economicamente e non
> Qui consigliavo di no perché ce un uomo con una malattia mi pare di capire in più non stanno insieme
> Arrecherebbe solo dolore su dolore
> ...


Carola era un discorso generale
mica rivolto a te


----------



## Carola (27 Aprile 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> io quando ho scoperto di essere stato tradito...
> l'unica cosa che ho veramente chiesto è stata la sincerità.
> in un modo anomalo e inusuale è comunque arrivato.
> questo mi è bastato.
> ...


Mio marito come te
X quello ho confessato
X quello stami facendo il percorso 

Ma qui è un altra storia

Qnt acidità però 
Peccato


----------



## Fantastica (28 Aprile 2014)

@Spider ... ho capito bene cosa dici. Bene.

Qui si è anche collegata la sincerità con la felicità. L'hanno fatto @Nobody e @Flavia.
Io sono d'accordo con loro, ma non con te.
Come dice @Sienne, la sincerità non ha una faccia sola... ed è più importante la verità e non sono  la stessa cosa sincerità e verità.
Se io e GA riscopriamo _insieme_ la verità del nostro amore, il nostro amore non ha bisogno del passato di questi due anni. Di questo passato può _servirsi_ se è utile al rinnovato noi due, ma ne dubito, perché sarebbe superato da me.
Può darsi che sarà utile che lui sappia, come può darsi che non lo sarà.

Diciamo che l'ideale sarebbe che non me lo chiedesse, e che io trovassi una fiducia tale nei nuovi noi due, da sentirmi capace di dirlo. Ma non per distruggere, ma per ricostruire. Se serve a noi, non se serve a me o a lui. 
Anzi. L'ideale sarebbe che lui _sapesse_ _senza saperlo_ e che questo suo sapere non me lo facesse capire... Amore sarebbe questo. Sì, non sono più sicura del suo amore. Due anni di attesa sono tanti...


----------



## Flavia (28 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Spider ... ho capito bene cosa dici. Bene.
> 
> Qui si è anche collegata la sincerità con la felicità. L'hanno fatto @Nobody e @Flavia.
> Io sono d'accordo con loro, ma non con te.
> ...


sono contenta 
che tu abbia compreso
ciò che volevo dire
è evidente che le mie parole
per quanto crude
(io preferisco definirle pragmatiche)
sono dettate da esperienze passate
ti auguro di trovare la tua strada
e che sia serena


----------



## lolapal (28 Aprile 2014)

*Buongiorno Fantastica*

Purtroppo leggo a mozzichi e bocconi, è un periodo in cui gratto via i secondi da ogni minuto che vivo...

La mia riflessione è questa: sia GA che A sono uomini importanti per te, hanno e hanno avuto un ruolo significativo nella tua vita, il credo che tu abbia bisogno di entrambe...
Forse dovresti riflettere bene su quello di cui hai veramente bisogno, mandando in ferie il tuo tribunale mentale per almeno un quarto d'ora e provando a essere totalmente sincera con te stessa, in modo da poter essere sincera poi con tutti e due...


----------



## Carola (28 Aprile 2014)

Flavia ha detto:


> Carola era un discorso generale
> mica rivolto a te


Ho capito
Mi da fastidio che si generalizzi 
Dietro ogni storia scelta ce sempre un vissuto stati d animo 
Io credo che pochi poche di mettano a tavolino a pianificare eventuali guadagni ... Devi avere un pelo tanto

E ultimamente mi da fastidio l acidità delle donne verso le donne in generale


----------



## Carola (28 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Spider ... ho capito bene cosa dici. Bene.
> 
> Qui si è anche collegata la sincerità con la felicità. L'hanno fatto @Nobody e @Flavia.
> Io sono d'accordo con loro, ma non con te.
> ...


Non ho compreso bene perché due anni di attesa di buco
Dovuto alla sua malattia?
Scusa mi sono persa


----------



## Flavia (28 Aprile 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Ho capito
> Mi da fastidio che si generalizzi
> Dietro ogni storia scelta ce sempre un vissuto stati d animo
> Io credo che pochi poche di mettano a tavolino a pianificare eventuali guadagni ... Devi avere un pelo tanto
> ...


veramente io 
mi riferivo ad un uomo
se ti danno fastidio i discorsi
non rivoti a te ma  fatti in generale
se ti danno fastidio opinioni
diverse dalle tue non so che dire
il problema è tuo non mio
prova a rifletterci


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Aprile 2014)

*Cara Fantastica*

intanto un abbraccio.
Scusa se rispondo con ritardo ma ho voluto leggere tutto il 3d.
Sarebbe stato meglio per te se fossi arrivata qui per motivi accademici, come io avevo erroneamente supposto... vabbè.
Inutile dire che la tua situazione è complicata perchè già lo sai.
Inutile fare giri di parole perchè sai bene che non è da me, provo a dirti come la vedo.
Io non avrei mai vissuto un amore come il tuo perchè la *mia visione d'amore* necessita del convivere quotidiano.
Ma voi avete fatto un'altra scelta.
In seguito alla scelta che avete fatto il vostro amore non ha mai perso del tutto la parte idealizzata, la realtà vi ha costretto a poche forzature.
Spiego meglio: quando si divide lo stesso tetto, si fa i conti quotidianamente con la nostra parte miserevole, debole, meno bella.
In una relazione a distanza tante cose si possono salvaguardare, evitare di rendere evidenti all'altro le cose meno gradevoli.
Banalmente un'influenza o un'arrabbiatura o uno stato d'animo.
Bada, non voglio assolutamente dare un giudizio di alcun tipo, sto cercando di dare la mia visione d'insieme.
Sembra una cosa da poco, ma il fatto di vivere in questo modo permette di avere una visione dell'altro e dare una visione di sè 'protetta'. 
Adesso però, purtroppo, siete costretti a fare i conti con una difficoltà reale che non potete mettere da parte quando siete assieme, una difficoltà reale che sicuramente a lui spaventa e che probabilmente ti ha trovato impreparata. 


Fantastica ha detto:


> Sai Farfie, a volte a me viene il sospetto su di me: che della penetrazione avrei fatto a meno con lui già da prima che gli capitasse il guaio... Ma che non ne farei a meno, forse oggi il sospetto invece ce l'ho, visto che i FATTI mi dicono che pratico con grande entusiasmo altrove.
> Forse a volte ce la raccontiamo. Dico "forse" eh... Io non credevo di avere un'energia sessuale così potente e per di più scollegata dall'amore come l'ho vissuto e lo vivo con il mio lui.
> Quindi, anche qui... è un grande boh...


Ecco come ho letto questo post: magari il desiderio sessuale da parte tua era già scemato ma il dover fare i conti con una reale sua impotenza, sintomo probabilmente di una patologia, quindi malattia, decadimento ecc... ti ha fatto reagire aggrappandoti prepotentemente alla vita.
Scrivo questo anche alla luce del fatto che tu con quell'uomo avevi già fatto sesso, quindi il sesso con lui non poteva essere incredibilmente sconvolgente... adesso.
Ma... tu ti stai facendo delle domande.
Io di risposte non ne ho ma cerco di capire, faccio supposizioni. 


feather ha detto:


> Ma il sesso non è una modalità di comunicazione con il proprio compagno?
> Questa comunicazione è interrotta.* La relazione può sopravvivere ancora senza snaturarsi?
> *Inoltre quel dialogo silenzioso ma profondo lei sta facendo con un altro. Non si sta portando così anche aspetti di quest'altro nella relazione con l'uomo che dice di amare? Con che conseguenze?


Prendo spunto da questa osservazione di Fitèr per dire che, secondo me, QUESTA relazione farà fatica a sopravvivere senza naturarsi, qualora il problema non venisse risolto, proprio per i motivi di cui sopra.
E lui lo sa bene, secondo me.
Vedi... già la differenza di età, checchè se ne dica e senza citare casi eccezionali che sono, appunto, eccezionali, ha un peso in una relazione perchè, prima o poi, capita che uno dei due non possa o non desideri più fare ancora cose che sono alla portata e nei desideri dell'altro.
E questo in un tipo di rapporto nel quale i limiti di noi poveri umani non possono fuggire l'esame quotidiano.
In un tipo di rapporto come il vostro, nel quale, volendo, si può scegliere di esserci per l'altro solo al meglio delle nostre condizioni, quando queste per uno dei due non sono più ipotizzabili, credo si possa preferire chiudere per non rovinare la visione ideale.
Siamo umani, tu sei giovane, lui no, tu sei ancora attiva sessualmente, lui no e questo potrebbe averlo fatto riflettere sul vostro futuro. Poi si spera nella guarigione che gli auguro assolutamente ma... credo che lui, e forse anche tu, abbiate intravisto un probabile futuro che finora non avevate contemplato. 
Ti hanno detto che hai una visione letteraria dell'amore... io azzarderei una visione romantica. Di quelle visioni che, senza nulla togliere all'amore, dopo 14 anni di convivenza quotidiana non si hanno più.
Non dico che ci sia una forma di amore più vera di un'altra forma, dico che sono diverse: nella tua forma d'amore si dona forse il meglio di sè, per certi versi, perchè si ha la possibilità di donarsi all'altro quando lo si desidera veramente. 
In quello che ho vissuto io si ha invece una visione più pragmatica che ti prepara e ti attrezza anche per la malattia dell'altro.
E' una palestra di influenze, acciacchi, scazzi ecc... che a voi è mancata e che forse, ma dico forse, avrebbe portato lui a reagire diversamente.
Dico forse perchè un andrologo mi ha detto una volta che, per sua esperienza, se un uomo facendo pipì vede sangue, molto spesso risolve orinando al buio per almeno un mese.
Però quella palestra avrebbe dato a te il diritto di infrangere quel tabù o perlomeno di incazzarti di fronte a quel tabù.
Invece adesso ti trovi con quell'uomo che ami tantissimo, con il sentire di aver violato il vostro amore, probabilmente la delusione per non essere stata all'altezza delle tue aspettative, una gran paura addosso e l'ansia di non poter operare nulla.
Ci mancava il ritorno di quello che tromba bene ma è tanto stronzo a completare l'opera ma neppure questo è casuale, secondo me.



Buscopann ha detto:


> Tu pensi troppo secondo me :mrgreen:
> Ma leggendoti è chiaro che è la tua natura e quindi non puoi snaturarti :up:
> Le diverse risposte sono in ogni caso le opinioni di utenti che ti stanno dicendo cosa farebbero loro al tuo posto. Valutale tutte, ma poi decidi tu cosa fare.
> Io ribadisco che al tuo posto, se lo ami, cercherei di aspettarlo dandogli tutto il sostegno per fargli comprendere che "si può fare" (come disse il dottor Frankenstein :mrgreen: ).
> ...


Questo consiglio mi sento di condividerlo in pieno.
Molti salteranno sulla sedia ma così mi sento di dire.
Hai bisogno di metabolizzare una situazione, prendere fiato e lucidità e dopo potrai prendere una decisione.
Nel frattempo ti riabbraccio ancora e... sono qui, incrocio le dita.
P.S.
solo una nota a margine: occhio, che se la moglie del tipo sta ferma, non vuol dire necessariamente che la cosa le stia bene.


----------



## Fantastica (28 Aprile 2014)

*@Sbri*

... io ti aspettavo. E ti ringrazio immensamente per la cura meravigliosa che hai messo nel tuo leggere e nel tuo scrivere. 
Faccio vero tesoro delle tue parole. 

Faccio tesoro delle parole di TUTTI qui. Siete davvero grandi.

E mi permetto di tenervi informati, se vi va. Siete diventati il mio diario parlante.


----------



## Rabarbaro (28 Aprile 2014)

(Ciao Fantastica!)

Anche quando non vuoi, in te permangono sia l'uomo che profuma eternamente di rose, sia l'uomo che tartaglia, biascica e barbuglia, e dentro di te sono impastati, come il lievito nel pane, tanto da non poterli dividere, tanto da doverli mangiare assieme per l'ineluttabilità, per l'incapacità e per non morire.
Basta poco di entrambi per sentire che il nettare della mente e l'ambrosia del cuore diventano una controdanza di dame e cavalieri che intrecciano fiori e nastri colorati nel dì di Calendimaggio e nella stessa notte si attorcigliano le membra, l'uno con l'altro, per schifare la sciocca voglia che ha la pelle di diventare velluto sotto ad un corpo altrettanto morbido ed i capelli di essere pettinati dalle mani che ora li stringono ed un attimo dopo li lasciano, appena prima di strapparli, appena dopo che han fatto male.
Con questa concordanza di contaminazioni si vive dentro ad una bolla, una bolla che non scoppia perchè il soffio che la riempie è alimentato dalla sottile forza di chi non è più un intero e da chi è la parte che manca, che ti manca da colui che non ha bisogno di dartela perchè tu non fugga e da chi, pur donandotela, non ti vedrà mai arrivare a lui.
Durante questa solennità dell'irrisolutezza i riti sono codificati dalla metabolizzazione dell'insoluto e dalla ciclica fine dell'eternità e, come un serpente che mangia la propria vecchia pelle, vai ricacciando dentro ciò che non sta più bene fuori, con battiti sordi e sincopati richiami i vermi a far da esca per il vile pesce di fango, quando ben sai che il tritone che vorresti ha ben altro appetito e vivi la notte dei cristalli del tuo cuore ogni volta che lo senti battere per qualcosa da poco.
E ti ferisci gli occhi come correndo stralunata in una nebbia di sale quando senti che i suoi sussurri sono stati solo semi sparpagliati sui sassi, mentre l'altro ti regala l'aria contenuta nei polmoni che gli abitano nel petto, quando lo stringi fra le tue braccia, perchè l'altro ha scelto che la metà di sé non può essere un intero per te.
Forse, quando anche dopo tre docce non riesci a pulirti dallo sporco che ti senti addosso, è perchè non stai lavando la persona giusta, ma il tuo doppelganger affettivo, la stessa sostanza del bisogno, ma due volte più avida, di sé, di lui e di quell'altro, uniti e terribilmente scissi nel medesimo tempo, nello stesso abbraccio.
Già, la seduzione del "video meliora proboque, deteriora sequor" e una certa "Simpathy for the devil" hanno il potere di insinuarsi e di dissuadersi alternativamente, tra un sorso di nepente ed un fiore di loto da masticare fino a succedersi senza soluzione di continuità, sempre più rapidamente, fino  a salire l'uno sulla groppa dell'altro ed a procedere nei giorni, nei mesi e negli anni senza sapere più di chi sono i piedi che toccano il terreno e di chi la testa che li guida da qualche parte, ammesso che ci sia una parte che sia disposta a non rigettarli al loro arrivo.
Ha forse senso dire che vivi in una doppia pelle, più che scissa, perchè chi ha due teste vede con quattro occhi, mentre chi ha una corazza multipla si fa meno male, meno male di chi vede contemporaneamente il davanti ed il retro, il futuro ed il passato, tutto quello che ha perduto e ciò che non avrà mai, mentre l'involucro, il nostro e quello che abbiamo rubato, magari ad un orso solitario che mai ci perdonerà di aver faticato tanto per averlo ucciso solo allo scopo di diventare come lui, annienta i sensi e ci protegge dal buio e dal freddo, quelli che ci sono anche sotto la canicola d'Agosto, pechè li abbiamo dentro di noi.
In nome di una sessualità borbonica si lascia prima di essere lasciati, un po' per il senso di incompletezza che gli uomini, i maschi, hanno tatuato nel cuore dal giorno in cui i denti bianchissimi di una ragazzina bella come una cavalletta sull'erba lo hanno schernito ed un po' anche per l'autocompiacimento di sentirsi forti e piccoli eroi, quando si protegge chi si ama da un pericolo o quando gli si porta un piccolo dono, pure se non capisse che il dono è la nostra assenza e i pericolo veste i nostri stessi panni.
Le mani da mendicante, abituate sempre a prendere piuttosto che a dare, sono talvolta gli stessi artigli che fanno a brani le marginalità estemporanee che riempiono il bisogno di chi non desidera e non abbisogna, l'uno perchè pecca di fantasia, l'altro perchè ha sempre avuto troppo.
Ma cannibalizzare la propia anima non ha senso se non per coloro che pur strappandosela non ne verrebbero in nulla cambiati, per gli altri, gli schiavi di una protocultura ancor prima e ancor meglio dei maggiordomi delle intenzioni, è uno snaturarsi e un consumarsi lentamente, fino ad essere abbastanza differenti dal sé di prima, tanto da godere dell'assenza delle necessita di prima e da riuscire a ridere mentre ci si rotola nel letto col nemico.
Non è che fare l'amore sia sempre un 'Boia chi molla!' mitocondriale, ma spesso e per qualcuno abituato ai pensieri raffinati con ancora maggior frequenza, lo diventa allorquando si trasforma, con la sua negazione, ipso facto in una perseverante maldicenza di sé da parte propria.
Ora, il difetto genera diffidenza, la diffidenza detestabilità e la detestabilità detrazione e, quasi che il proprio amatore fosse un novello duca Valentino che urlasse sempre "Aut Caesar, aut nihil!", ci si ritira in buon ordine con la carrozzeria ammaccata così come l'orgoglio.
Per questo si comprende, e si deve comprendere, il lui che -ammonito- si autoesonera con dignitosa prassi.
Quand'anche poi tu, indigente di carezze virili, ti fossi avvicinata al merendone d'antico disio mai sopito per avere un tripode pronto e conveniente all'uso, ello, che pur sempre è umanamente degno di considerazione, va usato con parsimonia, vuoi per non rendergli frusta la moglie e il cavallo, vuoi per non rendere te serva di tal gleba.
Resta infatti molto da non deturpare, fuori e dentro di te, e poco c'entrano gli altri quando si ha un cervello sufficientemente capace di discenere così come poco centrano le frecce che scagliamo se abbiamo gli occhi bendati e, dopo molti giri su noi stessi, dirigiamo l'arco verso un bersaglio che ha cambiato posizione infinite volte.
Sì, perchè i bersagli cambiano posizione sempre, perchè hanno vita e gambe possenti che scalpitano come sauri bai dalla mordecchia schiumosa a restar legati al canapo corto e stretto.
Tutti siamo bersagli, di amore autocommiserante, di desiderio lampante, di usuali confidenze e di lascività decadute, i primi due se l'handicap ci coglie disamora e viene visto pietosamente, gli altri se si ha un passato irrisolto da parte di chi ha perscuta un futuro per sé evanescente.
Uno di questi sei tu.
Va da sé che sarà tuo compito dare un nome agli altri due.
Zenit e Nadir.


----------



## @lex (28 Aprile 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> (Ciao Fantastica!)
> 
> Anche quando non vuoi, in te permangono sia l'uomo che profuma eternamente di rose, sia l'uomo che tartaglia, biascica e barbuglia, e dentro di te sono impastati, come il lievito nel pane, tanto da non poterli dividere, tanto da doverli mangiare assieme per l'ineluttabilità, per l'incapacità e per non morire.
> Basta poco di entrambi per sentire che il nettare della mente e l'ambrosia del cuore diventano una controdanza di dame e cavalieri che intrecciano fiori e nastri colorati nel dì di Calendimaggio e nella stessa notte si attorcigliano le membra, l'uno con l'altro, per schifare la sciocca voglia che ha la pelle di diventare velluto sotto ad un corpo altrettanto morbido ed i capelli di essere pettinati dalle mani che ora li stringono ed un attimo dopo li lasciano, appena prima di strapparli, appena dopo che han fatto male.
> ...


quando si dice la bellezza e meraviglia dell'inutilità:singleeye:


----------



## Rabarbaro (28 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> quando si dice la bellezza e meraviglia dell'inutilità:singleeye:


Riconoscerai però che produrre così tanta inutilità (e coi capoversi in ordine rigorosamente alfabetico) richede un certo impegno!


----------



## @lex (28 Aprile 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Riconoscerai però che produrre così tanta inutilità (e coi capoversi in ordine rigorosamente alfabetico) richede un certo impegno!


ma assolutamente. anche la gioconda di Leonardo non ha nessuna utilità ma è un capolavoro. tu sei un capolavoro sui generis. inutile, ma un capolavoro. spero che quando tu serva lo sia meno.
sia inutile che capolavoro:up:


----------



## Fantastica (28 Aprile 2014)

... non inutili mai le parole di Rabarbaro a Fantastica, perché mentre ha scritto leggeva e interpretando carezzava.
Io l'aspettavo così come è giunto e gli sono grata, quanto e come lui lo sa.

Intanto il primo maggio arriva GA


----------



## @lex (28 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... non inutili mai le parole di Rabarbaro a Fantastica, perché mentre ha scritto leggeva e interpretando carezzava.
> Io l'aspettavo così come è giunto e gli sono grata, quanto e come lui lo sa.
> 
> Intanto il primo maggio arriva GA


dai facciamo che mi spieghi in parole povere cosa ha voluto dirti e poi i concetti me li vado a cercare in quel bellissimo esercizio di stile e letteratura di rabarbaro


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> dai facciamo che mi spieghi in parole povere cosa ha voluto dirti e poi i concetti me li vado a cercare in quel bellissimo esercizio di stile e letteratura di rabarbaro


Ha detto che per lui è indubbiamente più importante GA che uno scopatore sposato :mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (28 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha detto che per lui è indubbiamente più importante GA che uno scopatore sposato :mrgreen:


quindi ho ragione io. un bellissimo insieme di lettere sparse inutili. Messe insieme in ordine alfabetico (a proposito di nevrosi) ma sempre inutili


----------



## Fantastica (28 Aprile 2014)

.. no, ha detto molto molto di più. Ha parlato di me. Ha detto perfettamente come sto e anche chi sono oggi...
... posso davvero mettermi a parafrasare! Ma sono già le 22.42


----------



## @lex (28 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> .. no, ha detto molto molto di più. Ha parlato di me. Ha detto perfettamente come sto e anche chi sono oggi...
> ... *posso davvero mettermi a parafrasare*! Ma sono già le 22.42


ma no...è inutile:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lolapal (29 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... non inutili mai le parole di Rabarbaro a Fantastica, perché mentre ha scritto leggeva e interpretando carezzava.
> Io l'aspettavo così come è giunto e gli sono grata, quanto e come lui lo sa.
> 
> *Intanto il primo maggio arriva GA*


:festa::festa::festa:

:smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... non inutili mai le parole di Rabarbaro a Fantastica, perché mentre ha scritto leggeva e interpretando carezzava.
> Io l'aspettavo così come è giunto e gli sono grata, quanto e come lui lo sa.
> 
> Intanto il primo maggio arriva GA


:up::up::up:


----------



## Buscopann (29 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> ma assolutamente. *anche la gioconda di Leonardo non ha nessuna utilità* ma è un capolavoro. tu sei un capolavoro sui generis. inutile, ma un capolavoro. spero che quando tu serva lo sia meno.
> sia inutile che capolavoro:up:


Dopo che JB scrisse che guardare le belle donne è l'anticamera del tradimento, questa è un'altra minchiata da podio. Però non posso darti il verde. JB resta imbattibile per il momento 

Buscopann


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Dopo che JB scrisse che guardare le belle donne è l'anticamera del tradimento, questa è un'altra minchiata da podio. Però non posso darti il verde. JB resta imbattibile per il momento
> 
> Buscopann


non hai capito un cazzo, ma ti perdono. ritorna studiato:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (29 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Dopo che JB scrisse che guardare le belle donne è l'anticamera del tradimento, questa è un'altra minchiata da podio. Però non posso darti il verde. JB resta imbattibile per il momento
> 
> Buscopann


Non era JB, era President.


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> (Ciao Fantastica!)
> 
> *A*nche quando non vuoi, in te permangono sia l'uomo che profuma eternamente di rose, sia l'uomo che tartaglia, biascica e barbuglia, e dentro di te sono impastati, come il lievito nel pane, tanto da non poterli dividere, tanto da doverli mangiare assieme per l'ineluttabilità, per l'incapacità e per non morire.
> *B*asta poco di entrambi per sentire che il nettare della mente e l'ambrosia del cuore diventano una controdanza di dame e cavalieri che intrecciano fiori e nastri colorati nel dì di Calendimaggio e nella stessa notte si attorcigliano le membra, l'uno con l'altro, per schifare la sciocca voglia che ha la pelle di diventare velluto sotto ad un corpo altrettanto morbido ed i capelli di essere pettinati dalle mani che ora li stringono ed un attimo dopo li lasciano, appena prima di strapparli, appena dopo che han fatto male.
> ...


figata


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Dopo che JB scrisse che guardare le belle donne è l'anticamera del tradimento, questa è un'altra minchiata da podio. Però non posso darti il verde. JB resta imbattibile per il momento
> 
> Buscopann


ma non è vero. il concetto di inutilità è quello del lusso, del superfluo e di tutto ciò che apparentemente non serve alla sopravvivenza ma la illumina .
certo che se tu non hai da mangiare e ti chiedono di barattare la gioconda per un panino non avrai dubbi...ad appetito appagato senirai la sua mancanza


----------



## Sole (29 Aprile 2014)

Aggiungo una mia personale riflessione sull'utilità dell'arte.

Io trovo che il senso e la bellezza dell'arte stiano proprio nella sua inutilità. Se per inutilità si intende la mancanza di uno scopo pratico.
L'arte è un mezzo espressivo, penso che asservirla a obiettivi concreti significhi snaturarla e farle perdere quell'immediatezza, quella freschezza creativa che contraddistingue le migliori opere artistiche.

Che poi noi fruitori attribuiamo un grande valore a ció che cogliamo e traiamo benefici dal contatto con tutto ció che è arte, è un altro discorso.

Ma penso che il vero artista tragga la sua ispirazione attingendo al proprio mondo interiore, alle proprie idee, alle emozioni, ai vissuti, ai ricordi. L'ispirazione artistica non nasce certo dal desiderio di costruire a tavolino qualcosa di utile per qualcun altro.

Spero di non aver detto una cazzata da podio.
Nel caso ci terrei a saperlo e pretendo pure il verde


----------



## Sole (29 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non è vero. il concetto di inutilità è quello del lusso, del superfluo e di tutto ciò che apparentemente non serve alla sopravvivenza ma la illumina .
> certo che se tu non hai da mangiare e ti chiedono di barattare la gioconda per un panino non avrai dubbi...ad appetito appagato senirai la sua mancanza


Il giorno che esprimerò un concetto con meno parole di te giuro che vado a fare il bagno nuda a De Ferrari.


----------



## Buscopann (29 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Non era JB, era President.


Hai ragione!

Buscopann


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

si ma il mio concetto era:"quanto il bel capolavoroche ha scritto rabarbaro serve ad una discussione come questa?" Un cazzo! indi in questo caso per me è inutile. lui e la sua spataffiata in ordine alfabetico per farci vedere quanto è bravo a scrivere ed è intelligente. un buffone, uno sborone arrogante insomma. un bravissimo sborone buffone arrogante. ma sempre un arrogante sborone buffone.
Per caso ho già scritto che penso che rabarbaro sia un buffone arrogante sborone? e che è bravissimo?


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2014)

eh ma questo è il tred di fantastica e lei lo adora. io trovo rabarbaro una perla preziosa in questo contesto ma personalmente nessuno mi ha offeso con tanta arroganza .
ma ci sta


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> eh ma questo è il tred di fantastica e lei lo adora. io trovo rabarbaro una perla preziosa in questo contesto ma personalmente nessuno mi ha offeso con tanta arroganza .
> ma ci sta


scusa??


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> eh ma questo è il tred di fantastica e lei lo adora. io trovo rabarbaro una perla preziosa in questo contesto ma personalmente nessuno mi ha offeso con tanta arroganza .
> ma ci sta


ah ma anche io lo adoro. quanto si possa adorare un fumetto.


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> si ma il mio concetto era:"quanto il bel capolavoroche ha scritto rabarbaro serve ad una discussione come questa?" Un cazzo! indi in questo caso per me è inutile. lui e la sua spataffiata in ordine alfabetico per farci vedere quanto è bravo a scrivere ed è intelligente. un buffone, uno sborone arrogante insomma. un bravissimo sborone buffone arrogante. ma sempre un arrogante sborone buffone.
> Per caso ho già scritto che penso che rabarbaro sia un buffone arrogante sborone? e che è bravissimo?


Sì, ti amo anch'io...
Ma non posso sposarti.


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2014)

beh tu hai fatto peggio ma con meno arroganza:mrgreen:





@lex ha detto:


> scusa??


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sì, ti amo anch'io...
> Ma non posso sposarti.


anche perché mi faresti dormire tutto il tempo con gli esercizi che fai. magari un po' di esercizi ginnici e meno stile faresti faville!


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh tu hai fatto peggio ma con meno arroganza:mrgreen:


intendi dire che ho fatto peggio e senza stile quindi


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> intendi dire che ho fatto peggio e senza stile quindi


:miiiii:


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> anche perché mi faresti dormire tutto il tempo con gli esercizi che fai. magari un po' di esercizi ginnici e meno stile faresti faville!


La tua indole da Pigmalione ti fa vedere Galatee ovunque!


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> :miiiii:


omminchia mi scrivi qualcosa non capisco...ci provo. in ogni caso sono sicuro che era un insulto


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> La tua indole da Pigmalione ti fa vedere Galatee ovunque!


ma anche no. Preferisco le Galatine


----------



## Buscopann (29 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non è vero. il concetto di inutilità è quello del lusso, del superfluo e di tutto ciò che apparentemente non serve alla sopravvivenza ma la illumina .
> certo che se tu non hai da mangiare e ti chiedono di barattare la gioconda per un panino non avrai dubbi...ad appetito appagato senirai la sua mancanza


esempio che non calza. Non si può paragonare l'arte con il cibo. Hanno due funzioni diverse. Il cibo è indispensabile per la vita.
La funzione dell'arte è quella di formare la cultura di un popolo. La potenza dell'arte è immensa. 
Anche vivere un amore non è indispensabile per la vita. Ma senza amore sarebbe una vita di merda.
Dire le stesse cose che ha detto Rabarbaro in 3 righe non avrebbe lo stesso effetto.
Dire cosa è successo a Guernica e guardare il dipinto di Picasso non ha lo stesso effetto. L'arte è inutile solo per l'ignoranza. Anzi nemmeno per quello, visto che sono proprio l'arte e la cultura che eliminano l'ignoranza e sono determinanti nel progresso delle nostre società. 

Buscopann


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> esempio che non calza. Non si può paragonare l'arte con il cibo. Hanno due funzioni diverse. Il cibo è indispensabile per la vita.
> La funzione dell'arte è quella di formare la cultura di un popolo. La potenza dell'arte è immensa.
> Anche vivere un amore non è indispensabile per la vita. Ma senza amore sarebbe una vita di merda.
> Dire le stesse cose che ha detto Rabarbaro in 3 righe non avrebbe lo stesso effetto.
> ...


meno male che ce lo sei venuto a dire. non lo sapevamo.


----------



## Buscopann (29 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> meno male che ce lo sei venuto a dire. non lo sapevamo.


C'è grande coerenza in quello che scrivi. Prima dici che la Gioconda è inutile e poi che sapevi già queste cose. Allora ammetti che scrivere che la Gioconda è inutile è una minchiata.

Buscopann


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> C'è grande coerenza in quello che scrivi. Prima dici che la Gioconda è inutile e poi che sapevi già queste cose. Allora ammetti che scrivere che la Gioconda è inutile è una minchiata.
> 
> Buscopann


no ma ammetto tranquillamente che  non hai capito un cazzo. passiamo oltre


----------



## Buscopann (29 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> no ma ammetto tranquillamente che  non hai capito un cazzo. passiamo oltre


Se il mondo che ti gira attorno a volte non ti capisce, non è sempre colpa del mondo.
Passiamo oltre

Buscopann


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se il mondo che ti gira attorno a volte non ti capisce, non è sempre colpa del mondo.
> Passiamo oltre
> 
> Buscopann


se un concetto spiegato non lo capisci sei tu che non ci arrivi. Passiamo oltre


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se il mondo che ti gira attorno a volte non ti capisce, non è sempre colpa del mondo.
> Passiamo oltre
> 
> Buscopann


Busco... per favore. Per Fanta.


----------



## sienne (29 Aprile 2014)

Ciao

mmmhhh, ma il tuo concetto, si morde con il sentire dell'autrice del thread. 
Perciò, l'inutilità, forse, sta nel evidenziare un inutilità, che come tale non è sentita. 


sienne


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mmmhhh, ma il tuo concetto, si morde con il sentire dell'autrice del thread.
> Perciò, l'inutilità, forse, sta nel evidenziare un inutilità, che come tale non è sentita.
> ...


nessuno dice il contrario. quindi? io mica parlo per fantastica, parlo per me.


----------



## sienne (29 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> nessuno dice il contrario. quindi? io mica parlo per fantastica, parlo per me.



Ciao

certo, e dove sta l'utilità nel contesto ... 


sienne


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> certo, e dove sta l'utilità nel contesto ...
> 
> ...


se può farlo lui posso farlo anch'io
 ma direi che siete pesanti. devi per caso sfogarti e non sai come fare? trovati qualcosa d'altro che venire dietro a me.


----------



## sienne (29 Aprile 2014)

Ciao

nessuno ti viene dietro ... 


sienne


----------



## Sole (29 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> esempio che non calza. Non si può paragonare l'arte con il cibo. Hanno due funzioni diverse. Il cibo è indispensabile per la vita.
> La funzione dell'arte è quella di formare la cultura di un popolo. La potenza dell'arte è immensa.
> Anche vivere un amore non è indispensabile per la vita. Ma senza amore sarebbe una vita di merda.
> Dire le stesse cose che ha detto Rabarbaro in 3 righe non avrebbe lo stesso effetto.
> ...


Tu confondi il valore dell'arte e i suoi effetti su chi ne fruisce con il concetto di utile.
Per me utile è qualcosa che mi serve a livello pratico. La bellezza, artistica e non, non è utile. Ma ha un valore che deriva proprio dal suo essere inutile, non asservita a scopi pratici.
Si può riconoscere la genialità e la bellezza formale di uno scritto, ma non attribuirgli alcuna utilità pratica. Questo dipende dal significato che ha per noi, che è del tutto soggettivo. Quella che per te è una cazzata, dal mio punto di vista e per la mia sensibilità, può essere una verità.


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> esempio che non calza.* Non si può paragonare l'arte con il cibo. Hanno due funzioni diverse. Il cibo è indispensabile per la vita.*
> La funzione dell'arte è quella di formare la cultura di un popolo. La potenza dell'arte è immensa.
> Anche vivere un amore non è indispensabile per la vita. Ma senza amore sarebbe una vita di merda.
> Dire le stesse cose che ha detto Rabarbaro in 3 righe non avrebbe lo stesso effetto.
> ...


infatti non era un paragone ma un discorso sulle priorità per la sopravvivenza.


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2014)

se fantastica preferisce possiamo spostare la discussione  ma non mi pare fastidioso come argomento.


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> nessuno ti viene dietro ...
> 
> ...


sienne, smettila per cortesia. se vuoi che mi bannino o mi sospendano scrivi un'email, un thread, un pm , una lettera, quello che ti pare agli amministratori chiedendoglielo. nel frattempo però se hai qualcosa da dirmi di più interessante ok. altrimenti non vedo perché incaponirsi. ho detto la mia. a te non sta bene. ok... ma lasciami in pace...


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> se fantastica preferisce possiamo spostare la discussione  ma non mi pare fastidioso come argomento.


io avrei già chiuso ieri sera per la verità.


----------



## Sole (29 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> sienne, smettila per cortesia. se vuoi che mi bannino o mi sospendano scrivi un'email, un thread, un pm , una lettera, quello che ti pare agli amministratori chiedendoglielo. nel frattempo però se hai qualcosa da dirmi di più interessante ok. altrimenti non vedo perché incaponirsi. ho detto la mia. a te non sta bene. ok... ma lasciami in pace...


Consideralo un UTILE esercizio di pazienza


----------



## sienne (29 Aprile 2014)

Ciao Alex,

ti fai dei film in testa, che non m'appartengono. 
Se non sai gestire il fatto, che su una cosa si è in disaccordo,
non è un mio problema. Di norma vado oltre, una volta che 
mi sono espressa. Non mi sto a fare troppe paturnie. 



sienne


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti non era un paragone ma un discorso sulle priorità per la sopravvivenza.


infatti... se per assurdo dovessi bruciare la Gioconda per salvare una vita umana, non ci penserei un attimo. Monna Lisa, fuck you   Prima mortadella per tutti, poi viene  il resto :singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (29 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> infatti... se per assurdo dovessi bruciare la Gioconda per salvare una vita umana, non ci penserei un attimo. Monna Lisa, fuck you   Prima mortadella per tutti, poi viene  il resto :singleeye:


Dostoyevski diceva che la bellezza salverà il mondo ,in realtà direi che lo rende decisamente migliore...ma per salvarlo ci vogliono  pane  acqua e olio di gomito.
anche se poi in realtà lui ne facevaun discorso di religione ,forse


----------



## Sole (29 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> infatti... se per assurdo dovessi bruciare la Gioconda per salvare una vita umana, non ci penserei un attimo. Monna Lisa, fuck you   Prima mortadella per tutti, poi viene  il resto :singleeye:


Dipende quale vita umana :rotfl:

Vabbè, scherzo eh.
Solo un po' però


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> *Dostoyevski diceva che la bellezza salverà il mondo* ,in realtà direi che lo rende decisamente migliore...ma per salvarlo ci vogliono  pane  acqua e olio di gomito.
> anche se poi in realtà lui ne facevaun discorso di religione ,forse


evidentemente riusciva a campare decentemente coi diritti d'autore :carneval:


----------



## sienne (29 Aprile 2014)

Ciao

visto che qui non si tratta di soddisfare le necessità primarie di sopravvivenza,
l'arte acquista poi una sua funzione fondamentale. È praticamente la prima cosa che si 
osserva quando ci si imbatte con un'altra cultura. Perché esprime un insieme
del tipo di società ... Ha più funzioni ... secondo me ... è un mezzo di comunicazione,
su tanti piani ... poi, l'arte ha tante forme di espressione ... 


sienne


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

minchia ma potevo farmi i 'azzi miei....:singleeye:
rabarbaro sei meraviglioso, continua pure a essre utile guardando tutti dall'alto in basso che qui sono tutti contenti. ovviamente io mi tiro fuori dai tutti


----------



## Buscopann (29 Aprile 2014)

Ho aperto la discussione in Forum libero. 
Scriviamo là. 

Buscopann


----------



## Sole (29 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> visto che qui non si tratta di soddisfare le necessità primarie di sopravvivenza,
> l'arte acquista poi una sua funzione fondamentale. È praticamente la prima cosa che si
> ...


Nessuno nega questo.
Ma è evidente che si parla di due visioni diverse di cosa sia utile.

E che c'è stato un equivoco su questo.

Personalmente trovo chiaro e lampante che l'affermazione "la Gioconda è inutile", fatta da una persona che ama l'arte e adora Leonardo in particolare non volesse sminuire in alcun modo l'arte e la sua funzione, ma che andasse un attimino interpretata prima di essere etichettata come una cazzata.

Detto questo, ho già spiegato (credo chiaramente) cosa intendo con utile e che per me è un concetto che non coincide col valore: un coltello non ha valore ma mi è indispensabile, è utile, e il suo valore è in relazione alla sua utilità e quella soltanto.
Un dipinto non è utile, ma ha un valore immenso. E il suo valore è immenso proprio perchè non ha bisogno di servire a nulla, se non a far godere della propria bellezza e perfezione.

Questo è il concetto che si voleva esprimere.


----------



## sienne (29 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Nessuno nega questo.
> Ma è evidente che si parla di due visioni diverse di cosa sia utile.
> 
> E che c'è stato un equivoco su questo.
> ...



Ciao

si, questo l'avevo capito. Ma se permetti, vedo anche il lato pratico. Anche se in forma indiretta. 
Cioè, ad esempio la Gioconda, non è solo un dipinto che rappresenta una donna. 
Metodicamente parlando, Leonardo ha introdotto "l'aria" / "l'atmosfera", ad esempio.
Per chi è interessato, scopre una tecnica nell'evoluzione dell'arte ecc. 
Così come andando in teatro, o ad un concerto ecc. ... se si basa l'arte solo ad un consumismo,
ovvio, che non si riconosce l'utilità pratica. Ma trovare l'oggetto anche simbolico di un qualcosa,
abbiamo già afferrato anche un suo aspetto pratico ... 

Non so se mi spiego. 

sienne


----------



## Nobody (29 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Dipende quale vita umana :rotfl:
> 
> Vabbè, scherzo eh.
> Solo un po' però


certo si scherza...


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> si ma il mio concetto era:"quanto il bel capolavoroche ha scritto rabarbaro serve ad una discussione come questa?" Un cazzo! indi in questo caso per me è inutile. lui e la sua spataffiata in ordine alfabetico per farci vedere quanto è bravo a scrivere ed è intelligente. un buffone, uno sborone arrogante insomma. un bravissimo sborone buffone arrogante. ma sempre un arrogante sborone buffone.
> Per caso ho già scritto che penso che rabarbaro sia un buffone arrogante sborone? e che è bravissimo?


Non so, io trovo che il post di Rabarbaro sia bellissimo perché lì dentro davvero c'è Fantastica. Non credo sia utile quanto gli altri post: credo lo sia di più. E' un bellissimo specchio (alfabetico), questo post. Poi sarà Fantastica a decidere cosa fare di quell'immagine. Non banale, non tirata a grandi linee ma dettagliatissima al profondo.


----------



## @lex (29 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Non so, io trovo che il post di Rabarbaro sia bellissimo perché lì dentro davvero c'è Fantastica. Non credo sia utile quanto gli altri post: credo lo sia di più. E' un bellissimo specchio (alfabetico), questo post. Poi sarà Fantastica a decidere cosa fare di quell'immagine. Non banale, non tirata a grandi linee ma dettagliatissima al profondo.


per carità....ma...mah!


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> per carità....ma...mah!


Io l'ho letto con molta attenzione proprio dopo aver letto i tuoi posts. Non che con questo voglia dire altro che: io lo trovo un'analisi bellissima di chi è Fantastica e come sta dove sta e che fa. Per questo, dico utlissimo. Se per te sono un mucchio di parole con capoversi alfabetici sarà anche questo. E' un post molteplice, come molti di Rabarbaro. Raramente, però, li trovo solo sfoggio di erudizione. Anzi, praticamente mai. Solo, ci vuole un po' di sforzo che a volte non sempre sempre ci metto . Le cose le dice, haivoglia.


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Io l'ho letto con molta attenzione proprio dopo aver letto i tuoi posts. Non che con questo voglia dire altro che: io lo trovo un'analisi bellissima di chi è Fantastica e come sta dove sta e che fa. Per questo, dico utlissimo. Se per te sono un mucchio di parole con capoversi alfabetici sarà anche questo. E' un post molteplice, come molti di Rabarbaro. Raramente, però, li trovo solo sfoggio di erudizione. Anzi, praticamente mai. Solo, ci vuole un po' di sforzo che a volte non sempre sempre ci metto . Le cose le dice, haivoglia.


Anna, per l'amor di Horus, stendiamo un velo pietoso su quel post, ok?

Grazie


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Aprile 2014)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Anna, per l'amor di Horus, stendiamo un velo pietoso su quel post, ok?
> 
> Grazie


ok


----------



## Fantastica (29 Aprile 2014)

*Aggiornamento*

A mi scrive "Sono contento che arrivi GA, ma non chiedermi il motivo perché non lo so nemmeno io."

Io invece ne so almeno quattro


----------



## Joey Blow (29 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> A mi scrive "Sono contento che arrivi GA, ma non chiedermi il motivo perché non lo so nemmeno io."
> 
> Io invece ne so almeno quattro


Ovvero?


----------



## Fantastica (30 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ovvero?


Da inguaribile ottimista -o almeno assai poco mailiziosa- ho pensato che gli fa piacere perché siccome ha un'altissima immagine di me (sproporzionata o meno a me poco importa, di certo non è per me fonte di gratificazione) ha anche un'altissima immagine dell'uomo con cui mi sono accompagnata per tanti anni. Mi ha sempre detto "meriti l'uomo migliore che c'è" (sottintendendo che lui non lo è). Pertanto può essere solo contento che quest'uomo sia nella mia vita.
In secondo luogo, sa che sono molto affettuosa di natura e che questo affetto lui per limiti oggettivi e che ci siamo dati, non può darmelo nelle dosi che immagina io richieda.
In terzo luogo, il fatto che GA sia nella mia vita quotidiana inserisce un elemento di equilibrio che rassicura: il triangolo diventa quadrato.
Infine, essendo al corrente dei fatti, sa bene che non c'è nessuna "concorrenza": GA è proprio altro.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Da inguaribile ottimista -o almeno assai poco mailiziosa- ho pensato che gli fa piacere perché siccome ha un'altissima immagine di me (sproporzionata o meno a me poco importa, di certo non è per me fonte di gratificazione) ha anche un'altissima immagine dell'uomo con cui mi sono accompagnata per tanti anni. Mi ha sempre detto "meriti l'uomo migliore che c'è" (sottintendendo che lui non lo è). Pertanto può essere solo contento che quest'uomo sia nella mia vita.
> In secondo luogo, sa che sono molto affettuosa di natura e che questo affetto lui per limiti oggettivi e che ci siamo dati, non può darmelo nelle dosi che immagina io richieda.
> In terzo luogo, il fatto che GA sia nella mia vita quotidiana inserisce un elemento di equilibrio che rassicura: il triangolo diventa quadrato.
> Infine, essendo al corrente dei fatti, sa bene che non c'è nessuna "concorrenza": GA è proprio altro.


GA c'era, c'è, ci sarà:  per A può essere in effetti un elemento di equilibrio


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> GA c'era, c'è, ci sarà:  per A può essere in effetti un elemento di equilibrio


Ho letto poco e niente
NOn go capio un casso...

Ma io invece cerco la GAP!

Gran
Amante
Porcona....

E non Gnocche Armate Problematiche...

voglio dire...


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Da inguaribile ottimista -o almeno assai poco mailiziosa- ho pensato che gli fa piacere perché siccome ha un'altissima immagine di me (sproporzionata o meno a me poco importa, di certo non è per me fonte di gratificazione) ha anche un'altissima immagine dell'uomo con cui mi sono accompagnata per tanti anni. Mi ha sempre detto "meriti l'uomo migliore che c'è" (sottintendendo che lui non lo è). Pertanto può essere solo contento che quest'uomo sia nella mia vita.
> In secondo luogo, sa che sono molto affettuosa di natura e che questo affetto lui per limiti oggettivi e che ci siamo dati, non può darmelo nelle dosi che immagina io richieda.
> In terzo luogo, il fatto che GA sia nella mia vita quotidiana inserisce un elemento di equilibrio che rassicura: il triangolo diventa quadrato.
> Infine, essendo al corrente dei fatti, sa bene che non c'è nessuna "concorrenza": GA è proprio altro.


Vabbè un ebete, in pratica.


----------



## Fantastica (30 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè un ebete, in pratica.


Esattamente il contrario in effetti non l'ho mai pensato


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Esattamente il contrario in effetti non l'ho mai pensato


Ma l'ho descrivi così.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma* l'ho *descrivi così.


argh


----------



## zanna (30 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> argh


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> argh


Eh, capita.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho letto poco e niente
> NOn go capio un casso...
> 
> Ma io invece cerco la GAP!
> ...


Ehm non conosco :mrgreen: ma tu non eri più il tipo per giovani  Amanti Prosperose :rotfl:


----------



## giorgiocan (30 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Grazie. Mi è costato molto parlare a tutti.


Arrivo tardi, ma anche io ti ringrazio di aver voluto condividere la tua storia. Non ti avevo mai letto con continuità, quindi non mi ero ancora fatto un'idea di te. Ora me la sono fatta, ed è quella di una persona viva.


----------



## disincantata (30 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> GA c'era, c'è, ci sarà:  per A può essere in effetti un elemento di equilibrio


E" in una botte di ferro.  A.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ehm non conosco :mrgreen: ma tu non eri più il tipo per giovani  Amanti Prosperose :rotfl:


O Grosse Amanti Piccine

Che donna nana tutta tana...


----------



## Fantastica (30 Aprile 2014)

Ovviamente le mie supposizioni gliele ho scritte, così come le ho riportate qui e adornate di faccine sorridenti che a voi ho risparmiato. 
Beh, le ho indovinate tutte:smile:. Perché la sua risposta è stata: "Vaffanculo!!!! "


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ovviamente le mie supposizioni gliele ho scritte, così come le ho riportate qui e adornate di faccine sorridenti che a voi ho risparmiato.
> Beh, le ho indovinate tutte:smile:. Perché la sua risposta è stata: "Vaffanculo!!!! "


E quindi è effettivamente un ebete. Meno male che se non altro non te l'ha mandato vuoto, l'sms (o whatsapp, o email, o comunque).


----------

